# Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink.



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Index*

page 1-the beginning, some DIYs, and delivery of the RCs
page 2-debadge
page 3-nothing special
page 4-discussion about dating young chicks...
page 5-front end love
page 6-BBS RCs on
page 7-interior LEDs in
page 8-white cluster LEDs in
page 9-headliner work begins...
page 10-headliner change of plans...purple it is
page 11-shots with a mkIII, RC p-shops
page 12-blah winter wheels and more purple stuff
page 13-the beginning of the 2009 auto-x season
page 14-R comps and coils
page 15-my first "low" pics
page 16-new knob...
page 17-more auto-x and a timing belt
page 18-handling upgrades and a vid
page 19-yet more auto-x and more vids
page 20-an audi meet and the beginning of body work
page 21-slightly lower and wet shots
page 22-more p-shops...
page 23-spacers on the winter wheels
page 24-not much...a random winter shot
page 25-spacers and pondering my next wheel choice
page 26-greetings from Florida
page 27-some pics from FL, and the RFs are in my possession
page 28-more RF love
page 29-parts for the RFs, were getting close
page 30-teasers of some body work...
page 31-bodywork complete, wheels complete, turbo arrives
page 32-drama with the RF's...
page 33-RF's are off, CH's are on
page 34-Elim install
page 35-car is off for tuning at AST
page 36-front bumper back on, plus a legit rolling shot
page 37-H20i 2010 pics
page 38-Wheel discussion, gauges, and pictures
page 39-The last summer/fall shots, the beginning of Boxster brakes, and pink wheels
page 40-Pruple (aka red ) brakes
page 41-BOV bitches!
page 42-I revisit an old tiny project, and I photoshop some wheels
page 43-Fun in the snow
page 44-BBS set #4/2011 wheels are picked up
page 45-Highway fun with a stock 12v VR :laugh:
page 46-RX's are back from powder...white powder 
page 47-AEM cone filter and a mkII
page 48-White wheels are on...
page 49-More wheel shots, and a vid
page 50-Another roller...and the carnival is in town
page 51-Some engine bay re-freshing
page 52-The first show pics of 2011
page 53-A fun little video
page 54-H20i; here we come!
page 55-Scraped Crusaders + Ivy League East
page 56-2012's wheels; BBS for a change
page 57-LM's revealed
page 58-wheel talk, PCV pt.1
page 59-PCV pt.2
page 60-a short vid. and some new bay shots
page 61-LM's with tires
page 62-the final touches for spring 2012!
page 63-LM test fit and 2.0 coils
page 64-LM's on
page 65-Talk about selling...
page 66-Engine bay and a twin LM photo
page 67-A pic from a parking garage
page 68-bleh about maintenance
page 69-Mounts and pics!
page 70-The first couple shows of the year


I am extremely bored, and Ill be up bright and early to drive down to upstate NY to pick up my new wheels. I figured I would start a thread that shows all that Ive done to the car. Although most of it is relatively un-interesting...I dont really care








Plus, I realized that last week was my 1 year anniversary with the B5. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
I have some plans for over the winter so I will try to keep this updated/have enough money to make more changes.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When i got the car it had already had a few updates; HID's, GIAC 91 oct. chip, and a Remus muffler. The ride height was stock, and the 97 sport model never came with sport suspension....
























Terrifying.
The very first thing i did was buy a new DV.








Here it is with the facelift tails and the summer wheels. At the same time I got the tails i put on a facelift shift knob.








Updated the spark plugs to NGK BKR7E's, they run great in the warmer weather. Also installed a snub mount, great little purchase if youre looking for something that wont run you alot of $
Bought an ECS N75 race valve (H equivelant), it works great for me, others have had issues though.








Next was a great score from the classifieds, 3" ATP test pipe. This thing was an absolute whore to install, mostly because I think I made it harder for myself.








Next, I did a VDO in vent boost gauge. This topic already has a whole thread dedicated to it by me so Ill just post a link and one pic








My write up








ECS stainless lines came next...no pics for that, fairly straight forward. I also picked up the OEM sport suspension for really cheap, so i put that on as well. All the pictures at the bottom show the ride height.
Next I decided to paint my interior door handles flat black after some discussion regarding the RS4 door handles.
My write up
















Because I was probably very bored, and had no money, I decided to make a small change to my wheels by painting the caps the same flat black.








I painted my grille surround flat black, which I actually didnt mind, it chipped though, and I fell in love with the badgeless look, so a month later i got one.(FK)








At the same time I cleared my corners, shortly after I purchased Stealth Bulbs, and I couldnt be happier with them. I also got a sweet deal on some brand new Valeo lower fogs. Match that to a vvme HID/yellow lamin-x kit and you have a pretty affordable, very sexy front end.
















































The most recent update was an ebay shortshifter, kinda tricky to install on the pre facelift cars, but worth it in the long run.








Ive got a perf. leather shift boot on the way, a 6 disc CD changer in my closet, and 4 17" BBS RC's in NY waiting for me. Other than that Im pretty much done this season, I have plans to lower the car once I get some money from the good old tax man earlier in the new year.
Once funds permit I have interior plans, the standard S4 headliner is of course in the books, but I have something else planned that i have yet to see on a B5...or any Audi for that matter. 
Im all about OEM, which is why the RC's work so well for me, because Im also all about BBS. I try to keep everything looking...not stock, but like it _could_ have come from the factory that way, nah mean?
Some of my better pics at current. At some point over this last summer I also Dbagded the rear...Im thinking about losing the rings though.









































My all time favorite picture of this car.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*

sound clip of remus on 1.8t ?
im also glad to see mine isnt the only vdo that looks a bit faded towards the bottom
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , i wasnt even aware you had that much stuff done to your car 
then again i forget half the **** i have on my car


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (Lazer Viking)*

I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_sound clip of remus on 1.8t ?
im also glad to see mine isnt the only vdo that looks a bit faded towards the bottom

I have 2 clips, 1 is uploading, so Ill post post links to both when I get them up.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , i wasnt even aware you had that much stuff done to your car 

Thanks, thats kinda what Im after.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*

youtube is being a bitch, so this is the only one I have right now. The mic. isnt the best, I really should get some new vids.
This is with the TP, the other vid is not(when i get it uploaded.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQpfSUpphMk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*

thanks, i think im still gonna go with magnaflow.. i was hoping the remus would sound like it does on the 2.7t, 2.8, and vr6
wishful thinking out of my 4 banger


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (Lazer Viking)*

Ya, and its only a muffler. It was on the car when I got it, I want an APR catback...one day
This other video sucks equally as much. I will get some better clips up shortly.
Sans the 3" TP




_Modified by kollisioncourse at 11:13 PM 12/22/2007_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_I have plans to lower the car once I get some money from the good old tax man earlier in the new year.


when i first read this i thought it said you were going to paint the lowers and i was shocked! but then i realized it was you, re-read it, and realized that was not at all what it said.


_Quote »_
Once funds permit I have interior plans, the standard S4 headliner is of course in the books, but I have something else planned that i have yet to see on a B5...or any Audi for that matter. 

IIRC, the S4 headliner will not fit in your car because the S4 is based off of the Facelift A4, meaning it has airbags in places yours doesnt and other junk. i dont think it will fit.
i do know that you can use pieces from it, like I am on my black headliner(eg. oh **** handles, visors, etc etc)
good luck with it.
btw, nice writeup. you have quite a few mods that are on my little list of things to do. keep on moddin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps. the RC's will be hot. cant wait to see them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (verb.move)*

Thanks for the info on the headliner...now that you mention that it makes sense. I hadnt really looked into it, its just that the _other_ stuff I want to do will look much better if the headliner is black.
I will keep my eyes open for the pieces that do fit though. What route are you going for the part that cannot be swapped?
Other mods for the interior that I want include refinished seat inserts and door inserts, the perf. boot like i mentioned, continue to black out the chrome, perf. leather wrap for the wheel...speaking of which; can I use a mkI TT or B5 RS4 airbag in my existing wheel? Or do I have to get a B6 wheel and then use a TT airbag? (a la tighTT) 
Also, as you can see from the pic. of the shifter, the paint job I did on the ring didnt turn out so well. Actually, it did, until I unscrewed the knob. Serves me right for not sanding it at all







. So that will be repainted, and im thinking VHT nighshade or something similiar for the quattro badge, e-brake lever, and rings on the wheel (until I decide what Im doing with that.)


_Modified by kollisioncourse at 11:47 PM 12/22/2007_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*

re the headliner:
-*I have purchased* all of the visors(inc. the mini middle one), oh **** handles, and the sunroof shade from an S4.
-*what I plan on getting from an S4:*sunroof/dome light controls from a prefacelift european S4(via ebay.de) and maybe the domelights in the very back(might just paint them black if i cant find any)
-*what I want to get but am not sure of the fitment:* B and C pillars
-*non OEM stuff i need*: black fabric that is very OEM-like, and some other stuff that I am not going to share its going to be a secret until it is done.









I dont think that B6/TT/RS4 airbags fit in our steering wheels. i think you need to use their respective wheels.

I like the black-out theme you have going...very similar to my plans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh by the way, what about instead of taking off your rings on the rear, if you just painted them black?
when money permits I have my own little plans for the quattro badge.
I would get the waistline trim from a non-quattro A4(trim without the quattro badge) have it done in carbon fiber. 
then on the passenger side of the front trim I would have the quattro script painted on in black, but big so that it is almost as tall as the trim.

_Modified by verb.move at 10:05 PM 12-22-2007_


_Modified by verb.move at 10:07 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (verb.move)*

Im going to have to have my 'source' keep his eyes open for the S4 parts that I am able to use I guess, and try to figure something else out for the headliner.
As for the rear rings, I thought about doing them black, I just havent decided yet. I have to take them off either way, so Ill see how I like it when theyre off and go from there.
re: steering wheels, the only ones I know are compatable are the B6 wheel and TT airbag. tighTT is running that setup over on AZ, and his is wrapped exactly how I want mine...essentially, I want his wheel, lol. Maybe Ill pick his brain










_Modified by kollisioncourse at 12:15 AM 12/23/2007_


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*

ive had mine for a year too. 
Nov 30th...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (zombieattack)*

Ugh...why am I awake so early?
Wish me luck that the border isnt too busy today...Im expecting some delays, Id just prefer not to spend 2 hours there.
I will have pics of the wheels up tomorrow morning hopefully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome thread bro, the car is looking awesome as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and it sounds real nice too, keep this thread updated. i plan to make one like this in a bit too


----------



## 98audiquatrro (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Very nice! It is hard to believe that in one month i will have had my car for a year. It seems like it was just yesterday when i was test driving it lol.
Great looking a4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_awesome thread bro, the car is looking awesome as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and it sounds real nice too, keep this thread updated. i plan to make one like this in a bit too

x 2, i love your car man super duper clean, one of my role models for a few reasons, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'll be making one in a few weeks as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

Thanks all for the kind words guys, as stock-ish as she is, I still love her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Alexs, I cant wait to see similiar threads from you guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got the RC's today, man these things are clean, part of me wants to leave them as is....but thats not going to happen.
























edit: I did buy 4 with 4 caps, just didnt have too much room, plus the fact that its pissing rain doesnt help.


_Modified by kollisioncourse at 3:17 PM 12/23/2007_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Another thread sparked my interest about this; where is my cluster from?
Someone said it was not a 97 cluster, but its obviously not a '00 '01 cluster because it is entirely red.
The guy who I bought the wheels from had a 99.5 avant, and he had the old style cluster...like older than mine, so Im confused, that doesnt leave any other model years, lol.


----------



## 98audiquatrro (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait to see them on your car.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (98audiquatrro)*

Those wheels are definitely super clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

those wheels are going to look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

your gauge cluster must be from a 99.75. haha but in all seriousness i don't know where your cluster originated, maybe its a flannel wearing canadian thing


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_maybe its a flannel wearing canadian thing









I like this, when/if I part with the car Im listing this as a unique interior option.








Now that I think about the wheels, Im not sure whether I like it better with the caps on, or if Id like it better with some smaller BBS caps (these were custom made by a guy in the 337 forum...maybe Ill try to track some down







)















How badass do they look in silver on the black wheels!?!?! Maybe Ill do this with the most blinged out chrome lugs bolts I can find. hahaha...well see.


















_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 8:37 AM 4/6/2008_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

i think i like the flat black better...
i've been contemplating running my celebrations sans caps


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_T









Lucky SOB. I want a black set of those real bad.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Lucky SOB. I want a black set of those real bad.

they will be painted shortly, i was going to go gloss...but based on the pic of those flat black RC's i postes just above...i may go flat, lol


----------



## dstdub (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

love this car. lovethe pics too.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (dstdub)*

Just picked these up, like I said, Im going to get some chrome lug bolts also.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Just picked these up, like I said, Im going to get some chrome lug bolts also.

















you filthy bastard....those are sick!
cant wait to see the final product.
this makes me want to do some ebay.de shopping, haha.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

Your going to paint over a incredible perfect finish like that.








Your crazy, haha. I think they would be so dope staying silver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Your going to paint over a incredible perfect finish like that.








Your crazy, haha. I think they would be so dope staying silver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

Like I said, Im almost tempted to keep them as is. The finish isnt perfect, probably an 8 or 9. If my car wasnt silver, I would likely keep them the color they are....I just really like black wheels



















_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 8:38 AM 4/6/2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Jesus, Ive put more stuff on this car in the last week than I have all year








My shift boot came today, got it from redline goods 
Same place I got the boot for my rocco, this one is 1" shorter to accomodate the short shifter.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

im so stoked to see these..that gli is awesome


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

i wish my car had black interior.. i have so many idea's of things to do.. but nothing matches my "clay" bull**** interior


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I wish my headliner was black


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i wish my car had black interior.. i have so many idea's of things to do.. but nothing matches my "clay" bull**** interior

Slate Blue http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

Youre excited? hahaha, imagine how I feel.
Ive decided to stick with the caps that I have and just put my money toward a proper powder coat.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_I wish my headliner was black

Agreed, the interior stuff I have planned will look pretty out of place without a black headliner.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Youre excited? hahaha, imagine how I feel.
Ive decided to stick with the caps that I have and just put my money toward a proper powder coat.

i wish i had gone powder coat with my wheels
oh well, makes it easier to change the color next year


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i wish i had gone powder coat with my wheels
oh well, makes it easier to change the color next year









are yours chipping, or could the finish just be nicer?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

they arent chipping per-say, but the paint is comming off in a few area's probably from something under the paint, or lack of prep in that area...
and the finish could be nicer, im going to re do them with heavier coats, and more clear.. i thing that is the trick


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_they arent chipping per-say, but the paint is comming off in a few area's probably from something under the paint, or lack of prep in that area...
and the finish could be nicer, im going to re do them with heavier coats, and more clear.. i thing that is the trick

Good call, I dont need to tell you how much of a difference the prep. makes. Im hoping to get a good price on the powdercoat and call it a day.
Also got the shift boot on after some struggling. Imagine trying to put a baby sized dome over a 2L pop bottle....actually, dont imagine that. Point is, it was a bitch, but i got it, and I love it. Pics. tomorrow.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

yea, i was quoted at 50 a wheel for powder coat, i should have just done that
but who knows how long these celebrations will stay on my car


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_yea, i was quoted at 50 a wheel for powder coat, i should have just done that


Yeah, that is a good price, I got quoted $70 a wheel in NJ.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Did these prices include media/sand blasting?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

no, i think it was an extra 20 bucks or so for all 4 wheels, i wansnt including that, because i can do that here


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
Good call, I dont need to tell you how much of a difference the prep. makes. Im hoping to get a good price on the powdercoat and call it a day.
Also got the shift boot on after some struggling. Imagine trying to put a baby sized dome over a 2L pop bottle....actually, dont imagine that. Point is, it was a bitch, but i got it, and I love it. Pics. tomorrow.

It looks like a really nice piece, i almost ordered one last night but i need to think about what color and stuff i would like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

The boot installed, it looks better in person.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

wish mine had come out better


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Did these prices include media/sand blasting?

The $70 I was quoted locally included evrything.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ wish mine had come out better 

















that is hottt!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ wish mine had come out better 
















Now that is freaking awesome, goes real well with the interior man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

yea, i dig it
















dont mind the arms rest, it isnt finished


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

aha dont worry dude im in the same mode, my shifter surround is black suede, and i attempted the arm rest but its just been half assed for the past 2 months, the shifter came out super clean though it looks like it should be like that from the factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

After speaking with my uncle Ive established that a media blast and powder coat is going to cost $150/wheel. SOooooooooooooo, they will stay silver this season at least, the chrome valve caps wont look _as_ good, but oh well, at least the finish on the wheels is nice.
Plus, thats more $ to put toward Koni's


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ wish mine had come out better 
















Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I´ve wanted to do that ever since I saw this.

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

Except that second guy tore apart an $1100 purse to make the boot


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i need to find a black or grey burberry pattern asap


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i need to find a black or grey burberry pattern asap

Interlagos








Dont do your seats in it though...thats all mine


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

The poor thing wouldnt turn over today. It has been cranking really weak lately, and I have full acc. functions so Im thinking the starter motor has burnt out...that, or the relay for it is crapping out.
Anybody know where that relay is?








edit: Just ordered the Bentley on manual on CD-ROM, which I should have had from day one.


_Modified by kollisioncourse at 5:28 PM 12/29/2007_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

I'm gonna say that relay is near the ecu, probably not under the dash


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

Looks like it was my battery, I didnt have time to boost it earlier as I was on my way out...it turned over with a boost.
New battery mod tomorrow!


----------



## germankar (Mar 25, 2006)

all of your mods seem to be very tasteful, kudos. how have your black door handles held up?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (germankar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germankar* »_all of your mods seem to be very tasteful, kudos. how have your black door handles held up? 

Thank you, thats exactly what Im trying to accomplish.
the black door handles look exactly the same today as they did when I painted them. I would HIGHLY recommend painting them to anyone who is considering buying them.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Shaved the rings off the trunk today...oh noez, how will anyone know its an audi!!!!11
Anyways, I love the way it makes the lines on the trunk look, but there is a slight discoloration there which pisses me off. I polished and waxed it but its still there...wet sand may take care of it...


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

so hot man, love the look, and license plate frame is super clean.
A little rubbing compound a nice buff with a wheel should clean that up nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Another thread sparked my interest about this; where is my cluster from?
Someone said it was not a 97 cluster, but its obviously not a '00 '01 cluster because it is entirely red.
The guy who I bought the wheels from had a 99.5 avant, and he had the old style cluster...like older than mine, so Im confused, that doesnt leave any other model years, lol.

Geoff,
Your cluster is correct for your car, you have the trip computer. Not sure about Canadian market cars or the 97 model year, but for 98, 99, and 99.5 the trip computer was optional on the 1.8t in the US. 
Nice meeting you last week and I'm glad you are happy with the wheels.
Happy new year, 
Tom


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_
Geoff,
Your cluster is correct for your car, you have the trip computer. Not sure about Canadian market cars or the 97 model year, but for 98, 99, and 99.5 the trip computer was optional on the 1.8t in the US. 
Nice meeting you last week and I'm glad you are happy with the wheels.
Happy new year, 
Tom

Ahh, very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great meeting you too, cant wait to get the wheels on. Did you end up picking up those RX's?


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Ahh, very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great meeting you too, cant wait to get the wheels on. Did you end up picking up those RX's?

The seller is on vacation until mid January, so i'll pick them up after he gets back. No rush though, the Dunlop wintersport 3Ds have no downs sides even in the dry.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Well, I just ordered one tiny little exterior goody and then thats it for a while for this hooker of a car.








I have a valve cover gasket to do, CD changer to hook up, and I still have to put on my facelift intercooler duct because now that I have the lower fogs the pre facelift duct is competely blocked(stupid ass design on Audi's part.)
I also have part of a TT fender vent that im goin to fuse to my fender liner.
Other than that, ill be saving for tires


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_and I still have to put on my facelift intercooler duct because now that I have the lower fogs the pre facelift duct is competely blocked(stupid ass design on Audi's part.)


I want one, my facelift does not even have vented duct, its solid, I had to cut it out myself.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
I want one, my facelift does not even have vented duct, its solid, I had to cut it out myself.









Are you talking about your fender liner? No A4's came with vented fender liners, only the TT, Boxster, and S4.
Im referring to the the main duct that sucks air in through the front lower grille(driver side.) The pre facelift cars(at least the 97) never came with lower fogs so the duct is much more narrow. Now that I have lower fogs they completely block the path of air, so the facelift duct kinda comes out a little wider.


_Modified by kollisioncourse at 5:26 PM 1/2/2008_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Hmm..yeah I know what your talking about, Yeah my facelift ddint come with a vented duct, I had to trim it with a dremel.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

I would have had it done about a month ago when I got the part, I just really DO NOT want to take the bumper off, lol...and then I have to unhook the damn fogs too.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

OHH, im miss-understanding the duct, and then the fog grill cover. 
You right.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Well, I just ordered one tiny little exterior goody and then thats it for a while for this hooker of a car.










well, go on...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_OHH, im miss-understanding the duct, and then the fog grill cover. 
You right.









No worries







You were talking about your lower grille right?

_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
well, go on... 

Should be here in a little while, a few other members have them...
Nothing fancy.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
No worries







You were talking about your lower grille right?
.

Indeed so.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Just replaced my spark plugs with Bosch F6DTC's...these plugs are fan-****ing-tastic. My NGK's were 20,000 kms old, but these things feel great, even in the cold weather. 
Id recommend them for anyone who needs new plugs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Just a small exterior detail, took the other sticker I had off(was below the right tail.) 
Should be more applicable when Im lower/have the RC's on:


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

those look the best on silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

looks sick geoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Makes me wish i had a silver car


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_looks sick geoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Makes me wish i had a silver car









thanks man, did you get yours on yet?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

you need to straighten your exhaust.. thats buggin the hell out of me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_you need to straighten your exhaust.. thats buggin the hell out of me









I know, it bugs the CRAP out of me...I can move it back to where its supposed to be but I guess I need to get underneath the car and actually adjust it properly.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
thanks man, did you get yours on yet?

No actually you reminded me that i even ordered one, still haven't gotten it, snail mail FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_
No actually you reminded me that i even ordered one, still haven't gotten it, snail mail FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

weak.
There has been alot more traffic on this forum lately...I love it...just thought I would put that out there.
also, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
weak.
There has been alot more traffic on this forum lately...I love it...just thought I would put that out there.
also, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah there has i hope it doesn't die off. There seems to be more than the usual 8 kids, being yelled at by uncle robby







I'm waiting for uncle robby to get back to me on his test pipe.
I just ordered a resonator my exhaust has been annoying me lately i hope this will dumb it down just a bit drone-age wise.
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the B5 forum


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

I really want an APR cat-back...Im just too broke to even think about it. The muffler I have was expensive as hell, I imagine if I cleaned it up I could get a decent amount for it.
Ive thought about a custom unit mated to my muffler, but I still have to buy the DP, and a mandrel bent stainless unit will cost more to build than just buy


----------



## skinnytirez (Feb 23, 2007)

*Lower Fog Lights*

HEy- where did you get those lower foglights? i may just be online shopping handicapped, but i can't seem to find them anywhere
thx


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (skinnytirez)*

I'm selling my old set if you're interested


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i like the dope sticker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (skinnytirez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skinnytirez* »_HEy- where did you get those lower foglights? i may just be online shopping handicapped, but i can't seem to find them anywhere
thx

Got mine from the classifieds on here...theyre very expensive to buy new.
so....

_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_I'm selling my old set if you're interested

Buy his.









_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i like the dope sticker 

Thanks buddy, the thing is practically invisible at night...I like how much it matches the paint. Like I said, it will fit better when the car is lower/doesnt have steel wheels on it.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (kollisioncourse)*

i thought steel wheels were a requirement of dopeness


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_i thought steel wheels were a requirement of dopeness









This is half true....steel wheels and konis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (kollisioncourse)*

I have been thinking about putting the stock grille back on, except brushed or painted. As is it now, outer trim brushed(its a little difficult with the plastic.) Inner rings are still chrome, but they will follow suite soon.
Thoughts?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (kollisioncourse)*

newest mod=US spec climate control,








oh well, it fixed my fan issue.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_re the headliner:
-*I have purchased* all of the visors(inc. the mini middle one), oh **** handles, and the sunroof shade from an S4.
-*what I plan on getting from an S4:*sunroof/dome light controls from a prefacelift european S4(via ebay.de) and maybe the domelights in the very back(might just paint them black if i cant find any)
-*what I want to get but am not sure of the fitment:* B and C pillars


the c and b pillars will not work either, i tried. if you find pre-facelift sn sunroof controls and map light s please let me know. i really need them.,


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_I have been thinking about putting the stock grille back on, except brushed or painted. As is it now, outer trim brushed(its a little difficult with the plastic.) Inner rings are still chrome, but they will follow suite soon.
Thoughts?


had mine like that for a while, then i painted it silver, then i made a new mesh for it, and then i just gave the hell up and bought an rs4 grill


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lower Fog Lights (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
had mine like that for a while, then i painted it silver, then i made a new mesh for it, and then i just gave the hell up and bought an rs4 grill


















Its never ending. Im going to see how I like it with both the rings and trim brushed...Im sure Ill get bored and put the FK back on at some point.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

bring back the rings! haha
maybe try doing painted black? i love the way the black trim looks


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

What are you thinking buddy?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_What are you thinking buddy?









im a fan of repping the rings, and not so much of badgeless.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

I love the bagdeless...Im always getting bored of things though. Theres no way im buying an RS4 grille, stock with brushed and/or painted accents are as far as I go.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

what if you painted the rings silver(LY7M) and the frame black?
i dont know, just tossing ideas out there.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_what if you painted the rings silver(LY7M) and the frame black?
i dont know, just tossing ideas out there.

I thought about that, but I really dont know that it would look too good. Im going with brushed rings, and either brushed or black frame...I dont like the look of painted rings.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
I thought about that, but I really dont know that it would look too good. Im going with brushed rings, and either brushed or black frame...I dont like the look of painted rings.

painted _any_ color rings, or painted black? i dislike black painted rings, much more that i dislike badgeless(at least badgeless looks decent), but i think body color rings could look good.
or atleast they look good on this car:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

haha, a giant veiny **** would look good on _that_ car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_haha, a giant veiny **** would look good on _that_ car 








not sharing a room with you at h20


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_







not sharing a room with you at h20










You will, and youll love it.








speaking of which, am I the only regular of age?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_







not sharing a room with you at h20









ahhahhha


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
You will, and youll love it.








speaking of which, am I the only regular of age?

ill be 20, but i have a kickass fake id


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
You will, and youll love it.








speaking of which, am I the only regular of age?

probably, i'll be 20


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

now that i think about it, my girlfriend just turned 19 so unless i want to go to a bar by myself...it doesnt really matter anyway


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

and since its my 1000th post under this name, ill post something off topic.
pic of said girlfriend doing her thing:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

better picture geoff, that one was useless
way to rob the cradle btw


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

haha, shes 19, ill be 22 this year, 3 years. not too bad imo.
although she was 18 when we met, i just like being able to say that.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

im not even going to say how old my girlfriend is


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Well youre 19, so if shes around 16 then were in the same boat...except im not breaking any laws
















edit: Through the stalker paradise that is myspace I think I know...thats not bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kollisioncourse at 5:05 PM 2/3/2008_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

hey, thats cheating !
and 16 is the age of legal consent thank you !
(she was not 15 when i met her







)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*









conentual age of 16 FTW!


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

haha you bastards


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_








*conentual* age of 16 FTW!

i had to google what that meant
nambla came up in the search btw


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

So how bad was it to hook up the facelift fogs on a non-facelift car? Can you turn them on via the stock fog button? Did you get the facelift bumper grills to make them fit or did you cut your originals up. BTW I'm 21 and should be at H20 so you don't have to drink by yourself.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_ so you don't have to drink by yourself.









who said he was drinking by himself


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Nno body but it would be the smartest decision, not knocking any of the underagers b/c I've been there too, but being in a hotel room when it's getting busted by the cops and there is only a few people of age and the rest under, it puts the ones of age in a much worse position than those who aren't .


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (seank)*

thats understandable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_So how bad was it to hook up the facelift fogs on a non-facelift car? Can you turn them on via the stock fog button? Did you get the facelift bumper grills to make them fit or did you cut your originals up. BTW I'm 21 and should be at H20 so you don't have to drink by yourself.









My car has a facelift bumper, so the mounting points were there...which was a huge help. I just cut my original lower outer grilles with a cutting tool...very clean.
As for wiring, since I have 1 piece headlights I used the existing fog wiring so the lower fogs are controlled by the factory fog switch.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Painted my wheel rings flat black the other day. Im not sure whether or not clear them. Your thoughts


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

i like..its something i havent seen yet


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Frontrak A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frontrak A4* »_i like..its something i havent seen yet









Are you being serious, or do you have it done?


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

I think I want the factory sport cloth over my cheap ass pleather junk. Do they have heat? As for the rings I think they look good, something subtle most people wouldn't notice.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_I think I want the factory sport cloth over my cheap ass pleather junk. Do they have heat? As for the rings I think they look good, something subtle most people wouldn't notice.

yup, theyre heated.
I cant tell you how many S4 guys have wanted to do straight swaps for these seats...they are the isht http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Have you thought about doing "piano black" belt line trim? I think that would complete your vader interior theme.


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
Are you being serious, or do you have it done?









no i dont have it done i wouldnt do it cuz i like lookin at the four rings while im at a red light







lol


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_
Very interested on how you installed the facelift foglights on your pre-facelift car! I thought the pre-facelift bumper was slightly different and didn't have the holes to mount the fogs. Did you just have to drill the holes or did you mount them differently.
Brandon


Take time to read man, I asked that exact same question like 3 posts up.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (seank)*

Crap, I missed that...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_Have you thought about doing "piano black" belt line trim? I think that would complete your vader interior theme.

I have. But then I found out how much it costs...
I have thought about painting it but Im not sure how well that would work out, I may wait until I find a spare trim set. 
I also want a suede(black) headliner now(I never really liked suede before).


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Just find a set of wood grain trim out of a wrecked car that someone is parting out, it is not hard to come by at all. Then prep it and paint it yourself, it will cost you all of about $30-50 for materials(not including cost of extra trim set) and a day of your time.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_Just find a set of wood grain trim out of a wrecked car that someone is parting out, it is not hard to come by at all. Then prep it and paint it yourself, it will cost you all of about $30-50 for materials(not including cost of extra trim set) and a day of your time.

Ya thats the plan, I just need to find a parted car...just have to find the right black... 


_Modified by kollisioncourse at 8:53 PM 2/12/2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Just one more edited shot of the interior with the XTi


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

give me BBS pics!!! now!!!! i have been waiting for ever!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_give me BBS pics!!! now!!!! i have been waiting for ever!









They dont even have tires on them, Nic told me not to post more pics until they were mounted...I have to _at least_ wait until they have tires.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Those crazy guys on Cops didn't need tires. You could learn a thing or two from them


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
I also got a sweet deal on some brand new Valeo lower fogs. Match that to a vvme HID/yellow lamin-x kit and you have a pretty affordable, very sexy front end.








The most recent update was an ebay shortshifter, kinda tricky to install on the pre facelift cars, but worth it in the long run.









How hard was it to install the fogs on a non-fog car?
What kind of short shifter did you get?
I would like to do both of these mods to my car.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Geoff is bored, so here's a timeline....running. 56k grab a drink. (fr4nugen)*

The SS kit is an ebay unit...I spoke about the fogs on one of the earlier pages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

ya know, the blackout steering wheel rings just went up a few notches in my book because, while looking at photos of RS2's, I noticed that the RS2's had black out steering wheel rings.(assuming that it isnt aftermarket)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

between the RS4 door handles and the RS2 steering wheel rings, my car is essentially a 380hp wagon...
more or less.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_between the RS4 door handles and the RS2 steering wheel rings, my car is essentially a 380hp wagon...
more or less.

no you have to average it out. more or less 350hp, actually.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_
no you have to average it out. more or less 350hp, actually.
















im cool with that, all i need now is the widebody...


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
im cool with that, all i need now is the widebody...

i heard that doing the C6 RS6 style widebody will really boost your average HP








no really though, ive always wondered what a B5 would look like with the boxed-out style widebody.
















on a completely unrelated note: can you measure the distance between 2 stripes on your seats? and what is the actual thickness of the stripe? see picture:

thanks










_Modified by verb.move at 11:04 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

I certainly will measure that today for you...hopefully Ill also get my CD changer in, after having it in my closet for months.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_I certainly will measure that today for you...hopefully Ill also get my CD changer in, after having it in my closet for months.

I havent forgotten...Ive just been swamped, and now im ****ing around trying to get my changer working in the rain.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

no worries, its not urgent.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

Sorry Nic, I have been busy playing with the camera

















verb....width of each stripe=4mm, distance BETWEEN each stripe=3.6cm.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

o....m...g... I just had to change my pants.....twice.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Sorry Nic, I have been busy playing with the camera

















verb....width of each stripe=4mm, distance BETWEEN each stripe=3.6cm.

you sum bitch








such a **** tease


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks for the info. and those centercaps are the sex.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

I cant wait to see those wheels mounted.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

wait, i just noticed that you got them painted. 'nuff of your teasers, lets see the real deal


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_wait, i just noticed that you got them painted. 'nuff of your teasers, lets see the real deal









Nope, same color as they were when I got them...just a little contrast editing


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

well then get them painted


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_well then get them painted

















theyll be silver for this summer at least.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

what are you shooting with?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_what are you shooting with?

Rebel XTi...love this thing...I cant stop taking pictures, lol.
This thread will likely have alot more visuals in the upcoming months.
edit: back to basics.


















_Modified by kollisioncourse at 1:53 PM 2/23/2008_


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Nice, I just picked up a 40D, demoted my 20D to my backup and sold my 10D on ebay. I couldn't buy the Rebel b/c it was too small in my hands it didn't feel stable enough to me. That is great, don't stop taking pictures, everybody should do it more so we don't have pic threads full of crappy photos.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (seank)*

Another look at the front end:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Another look at the front end:









did you lamin-x AND vvme 3000k those fogs?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
did you lamin-x AND vvme 3000k those fogs?

yessir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joolz84 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

I love your grille with the blacked out surround http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Joolz84)*

i wish my headlights still looked that good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i wish my headlights still looked that good

I need to get my lamin-x on there as well...


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i wish my headlights still looked that good

Wetsand + Compund + Buffing Wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

Lamin-x covers for the headlight are garbage...Im in a terrible mood tonight and things werent going well=theyre in the garbage.









_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_
Wetsand + Compund + Buffing Wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will be doing this in the spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_
Wetsand + Compund + Buffing Wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the only reason they dont look like that is because i dont have a buffer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

speaking of H20, are you guys bringing your women?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

haha, because we were talking about h20
mine will probably be there, yelling at me because my car is too low, as usual


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

sweet, mine will be there...yelling at everyone else, as usual.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

I don't have one anymore, probably because my car is too low








But i'm sure i'll bring something with a ******, be it real or not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_I don't have one anymore, probably because my car is too low








But i'm sure i'll bring something with a ******, be it real or not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

swerd...the little lady was worried shed be the only girl. to which i replied 'youll do as youre told'.
i want it to be time for h20


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

only like 6 more months








dubs at the beach in about 3 though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone else going ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

The whip got AMAZING mileage on a trip up north with the lady last night, good to get away...except the paint on my grille surround is chipping. So much for making anything except plasti-dip work








We might be very drunk in this picture.








The view from outside our hotel...very nice village up there.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
swerd...the little lady was worried shed be the only girl. to which i replied 'youll do as youre told'.
i want it to be time for h20









I'm looking at pictures of last year, sunny beautiful skies and dubs *everywhere*, man what a way to depress yourself.
sooon enough!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

I decided to turn an onld crappy iTrip into something useful, coming to an ashtray near you very soon.
Ive never done anything that requires me to make my own pieces, so fingers crossed


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

i like where this thread is going...no funny picture needed


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_I decided to turn an onld crappy iTrip into something useful, coming to an ashtray near you very soon.
Ive never done anything that requires me to make my own pieces, so fingers crossed


nice idea







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

42DD'd the rear








The bitch of it was (and the reason, I assume, the old one stopped working) that the threaded end attached to the lid was stripped and broken, so I had to improvise and use larger screws to complete the circuit.
Is it just me, or do these cars have one hell of an ass end?








Let there be light!










_Modified by kollisioncourse at 10:03 PM 3/2/2008_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

ballllllllllllllllllllllin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

goddamn! its finally been nice for 3 or 4 days in a row. I forgot how nice the turbo sounds with the windows down








I have been slacking on the iPod mount...maybe Ill get to it tomorrow. RCs should be mounted by next weekend, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_goddamn! its finally been nice for 3 or 4 days in a row. I forgot how nice the turbo sounds with the windows down









I have been slacking on the iPod mount...maybe Ill get to it tomorrow.* RCs should be mounted by next weekend, fingers crossed.*

oooooh mama http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i can't wait to see the car with the rcs on, and my 42dd leds in the rear always flicker on and off, it aggravates me.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i can't wait to see the car with the rcs on, and my 42dd leds in the rear always flicker on and off, it aggravates me.

ya i noticed mine still do it now and then, i sanded the contact points and it helped quite a bit though.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i think the problem with mine is that the contacts from the '96 trunklid are very different from the NA trunklids. instead of snapping in with the contacts to the sides, the '96 lid has them come out from the top and pinch onto the sides of the bulbs. So those white plastic rings on the led's are being held by one side of the contact.
i don't know if what i said makes sense to you or not i can't really describe it that well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

its hard to visualize but i think i get what youre saying...to me that would explain the flickering.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i think the problem with mine is that the contacts from the '96 trunklid are very different from the NA trunklids. instead of snapping in with the contacts to the sides, the '96 lid has them come out from the top and pinch onto the sides of the bulbs. So those white plastic rings on the led's are being held by one side of the contact.
i don't know if what i said makes sense to you or not i can't really describe it that well.

I had the same problem, i just pryed the contacts apart best i could with my fingers to accomodate the wider bulbs, its been working fine for a week now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

RCs, I took 67 pics, 3 turned out decent


































_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 4:01 PM 4/20/2008_


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

I am so jealous. If i could have any wheel those would be it. Your car looks amazing, man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_I am so jealous. If i could have any wheel those would be it. Your car looks amazing, man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks man, imo the spacing in the front isnt too bad, but i think i need like...10mm spacers in the rear...and a drop, of course.


----------



## warriorLI23 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (verb.move)*

i want that car


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_42DD'd the rear








The bitch of it was (and the reason, I assume, the old one stopped working) that the threaded end attached to the lid was stripped and broken, so I had to improvise and use larger screws to complete the circuit.
Is it just me, or do these cars have one hell of an ass end?









Let there be light!









_Modified by kollisioncourse at 10:03 PM 3/2/2008_

can i sex your car??? haha


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

Geoff what ever happened with the iPod dock?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_Geoff what ever happened with the iPod dock?

dont ask, im a lazy ****, thats what happened. its molded, but im too scared to cut the thing, lol. i will have it finished though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

ok, the ipod thing is on the back burner right now...i jumped into something else. 
it involves LEDs and another thing to make it harder to tell my car is pre facelift.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_it involves LEDs and another thing to make it harder to tell my car is pre facelift.

Side marker?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Side marker?

clear side markers are on the way...but the LEDs are going on the inside.
a couple from tonight..
















I need to lower my car










_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 3:49 PM 4/20/2008_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

oh sweet mother of god.


----------



## twofaze (Apr 7, 2003)

looking real good.....


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

That looks absolutely stunning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*DO IT!!!*


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh get low geoff NOW!


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

buy my konis and do that so i can get this air ride done by h20


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_buy my konis and do that so i can get this air ride done by h20









workin on it.








my grandma brought me some plasti dip back from the states ( i had trouble finding it here







)
so the rings will be back on the front this week, w00t!


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

yea u def need to go down cuz that looks sick!


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
so the rings will be back on the front this week, w00t!









A bit dissapointed


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
A bit dissapointed

meh, lets call the badgeless the winter grille...








i just get bored of things, im sure in a gew months ill want them off.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
meh, lets call the badgeless the winter grille...








i just get bored of things, im sure in a gew months ill want them off.

Yeah in a gew months ill like the look







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

blast...


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

hows that ipod stand coming?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_hows that ipod stand coming?

ugh, im still putting it off. i re painted my grille, i have to do some work with my gauges (pics to come with the little mods im doing as soon as everything arrives), and i still have to cut the mold. i will likely work on it tomorrow and wednesday, only because i need to finally sac up and cut the damn thing, lool.
also, just took this, how pissed am i going to be if someone rips these off.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Superbright LED interior bulbs...I also got a white one for the VDO...white cluster bulbs are on the way


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_Superbright LED interior bulbs...*I also got a white one for the VDO...white cluster bulbs are on the way







*


did we figure this out ! ?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

That looks pretty badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
did we figure this out ! ?

figure out what? lol


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_Superbright LED interior bulbs...I also got a white one for the VDO...white cluster bulbs are on the way

















super clean lighting, makes me second guess my blue my car looks like a damn club inside


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

the white gauge lighting for pre facelift clusters ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_the white gauge lighting for pre facelift clusters ?

Ive come to realize this is the only time its good to have a 97. We get screwed by 1 year with the crappy radio, crappy tails, crappy fenders, etc. However, the cluster illumination on the 97 is unique, it uses (8-10 I think) halogen bulbs, these ones to be exact (on the left). So, by doing some slight modification to the gauge faces themselves(to remove the thick red film, which, by the way, must be sanded off) one should be able to have white LEDs in the gauges.
From what I can tell, other prefacelift cars use tiny LEDs which are actually attached soldered to the circuit board (the 99s at least). Rip your cluster apart and check it out, if there are bulbs that come out, it can be done.



_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 11:05 PM 4/23/2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_
super clean lighting, makes me second guess my blue my car looks like a damn club inside









They look more blue ish in real life, luckily they match my boost gauge, and soon my cluster.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

interesting, hmmmm
i need a spare cluster


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_interesting, hmmmm
i need a spare cluster

















You may still be able to do it with yours, as long as the bulbs arent soldered to the board.
new hotness...








its not the greatest pic, but you get the idea.


_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 7:32 PM 4/24/2008_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

d-d-d--dopeeeee


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

The gauges so far, they are all sanded and free of red...just awaiting the LEDs


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

Love 4 Veedub I was thinking the same thing when I saw this picture. I always look at the led lights when I go to the parts stores all around town. Haven't found them yet and don't feel like ordering them either. lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (solowb5)*

other than online, i have no idea where you would find them, lol.
just order them...you dont even have to leave your couch


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

its hard to tell...but i painted my lowers...kinda


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

Geoff, this thread kicks ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_Geoff, this thread kicks ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks buddy...it will be soooo much better when the fenders are closer to touching the tires.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Indeed. Your car is really making me want a silver B5...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_Indeed. Your car is really making me want a silver B5...









wow...i didnt think anyone wanted silver B5s
trade?
straight up?
deal.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

wow, you are really moving forward right now.
btw, to each his own, but personally i like the all red gauges. i mean the white/red doesnt look bad at all, but for some reason i like the all-red better


----------



## BONFIRE074 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_btw, to each his own, but personally i like the all red gauges. i mean the white/red doesnt look bad at all, but for some reason i like the all-red better

Its not that I dont like the red, I just wanted a little change...I wanted to try something new. Theres one other guy on AZ that said he did it on his old B5, but other than that I havent seen it done...Im anxious, lol.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Geoff, I am loving the gauge idea. I am thinking about doing it. My only concern is you saying that you think it only works with the 97. I have never ripped off my cluster or dash for that matter. Is it a frustrating job at all?
I have a 98, and I would love the white!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*

taking out the cluster isnt hard at all...ive done it about 3 times now and once you figure out how to get your hands in there it only takes about 5 minutes.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int40.shtml
If you have bulbs that twist out you can do the swap...a guy on AZ mentioned his car had LEDs soldered to the circuit board, Im not sure of the exact year. 
Keep in mind my cluster seems to be rare...info screen with analog clock, not too many around...so I cant be certain how many the conversion will apply to. Pull out your cluster and check, worth the time IMO.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

do you have a straight on pic of your cluster, because from this pic my cluster looks IDENTICAL to yours.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*

straight on with the speedo removed.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*









mine looks the same except for the 12-3-6-9.
twins?


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Tach and Temp are different, but isn't unorthodoks Canadian?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (monkejunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkejunk* »_Tach and Temp are different, but isn't unorthodoks Canadian?

Yeah I mean aside from the obvious measurement differences. Here in the motherland I'm not used to the vastly inferior forigen measuring techniques


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah I hate the damn "standard system" tachs


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (monkejunk)*

haha I'm sorry, but I am not seeing what's different about our tachs other than the clock design.
? sowwie


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AWCx)*

The dashes for the rpm measurements are different


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

His has 10 marks yours has 9 (larger gap in beginning). His must be metric.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (monkejunk)*

metric>SAE








it looks to me like theyre the same...pull it out and check the bulbs.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Alright, got the Passat PS resi. cover on...Im becoming a ninja with my dremel...lol.
I would have cleaned it up a bit more, but there is no room to get the rear tab off...and I almost broke it trying=its staying on.








Here you can see the clear side marker.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

uh oes...my LED gauge lights just came...good thing its sunny as **** and I wont be able to see them for 10 hours.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Clean those rcs...









_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_uh oes...my LED gauge lights just came...good thing its sunny as **** and I wont be able to see them for 10 hours.

Im waiting for night pictures...tonight


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

The wheels are clean now...dont you worry.
Alright, Ill give these an 8/10, only because the light distribution isnt 100%, here it is.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

still looks neat as hell


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

update on the ipod mount, still needs some more work and painting.
the woman has my ipod today so i couldnt cut the hole for it...


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_

















the white looks so much cleaner than the red, i wouldnt be able to deal with the km/h tho lol, still clean as hell tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by volksmk4 at 10:16 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_
the white looks so much cleaner than the red, i wouldnt be able to deal with the km/h tho lol, still clean as hell tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


The Canadian clusters arent white, if thats what youre thinking. That used to be red...you may be able to do the same with your mph cluster.


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

thats very creative..very nice mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Frontrak A4)*

ohhh i didn't realize you were from canada, well then nevermind, looks sick anyway


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_ohhh i didn't realize you were from canada, well then nevermind, looks sick anyway

what year is your a4?


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i drive a mk3







lol, i just check this forum out sometimes bc im friends with alex


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_i drive a mk3







lol, i just check this forum out sometimes bc im friends with alex


ah, gotcha...the mkIII has 1 bulb right? you should still be able to get the white bulb and do the conversion to LED.


----------



## DUKESDANK (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

looks good, good idea...even if you are an annoying canadian


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DUKESDANK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUKESDANK* »_looks good, good idea...even if you are an annoying canadian










All things considered, I take this as a huge compliment


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Wow Geoff madddd props that is dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







..son


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

*B*eautiful*5*


----------



## DUKESDANK (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_

All things considered, I take this as a huge compliment

















all in good fun, definitely looks good. for the record i was f*cking with you on the 260 deal, and it seemed to have worked, sucka! but, seriously, a Ko3s *can* get close to those numbers. and FTR#2 my car has more than just those mods done to it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DUKESDANK)*

just a little update because ive been busy/saving $.
what i want to accomplish before h20i:
ipod cradle
konis
LED sidemarker bulbs
suede headliner/door inserts
touareg LED torch
piano black waistline trim/e brake knob
034 powdercoated engine cover
new pedals
we shall see how much of that i can actually do on a budget.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
034 powdercoated engine cover


You mean the wrinkle coated valve cover? PM me.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
You mean the wrinkle coated valve cover? PM me.









the coilpack cover, PM sent.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Installed the SPLTR today...its a little quiet, but still nice. It holds boost very well.
Also found out my uncle got me an S4 rear valence, now all I need are the sides and front bumper


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

PM me your silly canadian address, ill get you a touareg torch


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_PM me your silly canadian address, ill get you a touareg torch

PM sent


----------



## Accelx (Jan 3, 2008)

High-five, 97 Canadian A4 gauges.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Accelx)*

the prophecy has been fulfilled


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

i have an interview for my highyl sought after career on wednesday...keep your fingers crossed. if all goes well, this thread should move quicker....
what i have in mind








+ black roof
said career=


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

congrats man!


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

How'd the interview go?
Can't wait to see ya out there...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kenncmiller)*

interview was pretty nerve racking...ive never interviewed with a panel before. i do feel very confident, however...i will know if i make it to the next step in a few weeks....fingers crossed fellas.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I hate panel interviews.
Good luck. I hope you make it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

progress has been slow as of late...just a little plasti dip action.








LED bulbs were ordered for my side markers, and I have a few things on my short list. concert radio is on the way, drive + play to follow that.
and at long last, the car will be lowered quite soon.
aaaaaaaaaaaand now this is on the way










_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 11:45 PM 6/29/2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

just something small...should be low soon.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I wasnt happy with the harmon/kardon interface in my moms Mazda 6 wagon. It was very slow and i felt it was more distracting. Did you mount yours yet?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

the order was cancelled by the amazon seller because i live in canada...so i didnt get it.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I wouldn't be too sad, for a direct connection it was kinda fuzzy.
I use this 
http://www.discountdiscs.co.uk...k.jpg becuase it doesnt have any wires but it still sounds pretty good. I cant stand all of the wires on most of todays transmitters


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

not a chance in hell im using anything that transmits through the radio. i got the concert radio for this sole purpose


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

oh haaaaaaaaaarroooooooooooooo








updates next week


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good to see it got there alright after the fiasco i had trying to ship it!
I cant wait to see the final results, geoff! you are going to have one sick interior! keep us all updated.


_Modified by verb.move at 4:32 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_good to see it got there alright after the fiasco i had trying to ship it!
I cant wait to see the final results, geoff! you are going to have one sick interior! keep us all updated.

_Modified by verb.move at 4:32 PM 7-26-2008_

will do, and thanks again...shipping was super fast.
im working on getting some interlaggos for my door inserts...we will see how that pans out.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you might have trouble getting the interlagos plaid. i remember reading a thread where the mkv peeps were trying to get their greasy hands on it to do shift boots and whatnot, but the best they could source was the VW drivers gear scarves in that pattern, but it was a different actual fabric.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_you might have trouble getting the interlagos plaid. i remember reading a thread where the mkv peeps were trying to get their greasy hands on it to do shift boots and whatnot, but the best they could source was the VW drivers gear scarves in that pattern, but it was a different actual fabric.


thankfully i have a very close family member who works for VAG, may not be OE fabric, but he is going to bug his fabric guy.
ive also decided im wrapping the A and B pillars, and most of the C pillar, save for the part that is closest to the seats. The grab handles will also be painted, and im going to wrap the visors and sunroof slide


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (unorthodoksa4)*

geoff-1
audi-0
the work begins probably tomorrow night. the woman is out of town for a week...so ill have to keep myself occupied.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (unorthodoksa4)*

Its alot of fun getting the headliner out the car, right?








Which door you get it out?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

lookin sweet dude, i can't wait to see this!


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

I've been dreading pulling my headliner.... how'd it go for you?

Should look nice when it's finished


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (unorthodoksa4)*

haha did the cat help? she looks tired








excited!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Love 4 Veedub)*

your cat is ****ing huge... good luck with the headliner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

it actually wasnt that bad to pull out, came out the passenger door...much better than i thought it would be.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (unorthodoksa4)*

things are coming along nicely...pics dont do them justice


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

wow, they look really nice. I'm jealous.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AWCx)*

lookin sweet


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

What do you plan to do for the sunroof slider?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixfiveoh* »_What do you plan to do for the sunroof slider?

im going to remove it and wrap it...the front part will be painted black


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

sweet posters !


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_sweet posters !









why do you think i chose that corner....
word to the wise, dont drink beer and paint,


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i wanna do some interior work so bad. pockets are empty though


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i wanna do some interior work so bad. pockets are empty though

depending on what you can do it on a budget...thats what im all about.

edit: BTW, painting the 3rd sun visor and the sunroof console are a pain in the damn ass.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

This car is turning out so sick.
That's my 2 cents.
Good work man


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

thanks everyone








i think im going to skip out of work early today (in addition to going in late), so i can actually lay the suede on the headliner...dreading it, mind you.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

got the suede on the headliner...i give it an 8/10. its not perfect, but its dark so imperfections are minimal, and i did a pretty good job of limiting wrinkles...any that do exist are pretty well hidden.
headliner and 1 pillars will go back in the car tomorrow...that should be fun.








now the fun starts, wrapping the b and c pillars and moAr painting! yay!
oh ya, and i ****ed up big time on the headliner, cut my fabric too short...soooooooooooo, its time to get creative. im going to have to do a patch, but i can use black because it will look too obvious a patch job. i need another color/design to put in that area.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

urban camo and a urban camo sunroof slider. thats what i wanted to do for the longest time, but i was never able to find the suede or camo cloth


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_urban camo and a urban camo sunroof slider. thats what i wanted to do for the longest time, but i was never able to find the suede or camo cloth










its funny you mention that, i actually though about urban camo...lol.
i want plaid of some sort, just need to source a nice design...that will be my day tomorrow.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

interlargos plaid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_interlargos plaid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ive already tried to source it...seems hard to come by.
i made my decision today while out with some friends...its just a matter of finding it. only hint is that its plaid...no info on color just yet








it wont be for everyone, thats for sure, lol.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I look forward to reading this thread as much as I look forward to new episodes of the office. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_I look forward to reading this thread as much as I look forward to new episodes of the office. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you like the office nearly as much as i do...thats a good thing
alright, **** it, i can never keep anything to myself...got my "patch" all done. sunfoor slider and door inserts to match.
the fabric:








it doesnt look perfect here...the pics suck, it looks alot better in real life.










_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 5:45 PM 8/2/2008_


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

goddamn that's going to look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AWCx)*

thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and all of you office fans be jealous, i live about 15 minutes away from where the show is supposed to take place


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and all of you office fans be jealous, i live about 15 minutes away from where the show is supposed to take place

are there a large amount of yeast infections where you live?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

got the slider done today...not gonna lie, im very pleased with the piece...it and the liner go back in the car today.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i haz been busy


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy ****! looks awesome.

didnt you paint the rings on your steering wheel?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

i did but it peeled...so now im blingin outta control


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (unorthodoksa4)*








amazing


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Well ****, Now I have to go to the Junkyard and practice taking out the interior trim so I can do mine too


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_Well ****, Now I have to go to the Junkyard and practice taking out the interior trim so I can do mine too









its not THAT hard. 
put your seats all the way back and take the headliner out the pass. side front door.
hardest part was the B pillars because the seatbelt runs through them.


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
its not THAT hard. 


Well I've done it on my MK3, That car was a hunk of **** and got the winter cammo headliner. It was pretty badass in a Mulberry Jetta I must say. The Audi just scares me lol.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

wow that looks fantastic, i am glad someone finally did this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how did you get the b-pillars off exactly?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_how did you get the b-pillars off exactly?

pop the plastic off at the top on either side, it should pop off at the bottom section (half way down the pillar, there is a seperation) then i took the trim along the floor off to get the seatbelt through it.
its not too bad...but you have to pul pretty hard, i cracked mine a bit, but its going to be wrapped anyway.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

gracias amigo


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_gracias amigo


ps, use this
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int51.shtml


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

awwwww even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

jeff is getting angry!!!








my headliner has been in for less than 24 hours and its already losing adhesion and sagging in basically any spot that isnt a flat surface.
im going to rip it out right now, ill be lucky if i dont heave it half way down the damn street. looks like my pillars are the only things being wrapped in suede...the roof will be purple plaid


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_jeff is getting angry!!!









and you wont like him when hes angry








Headliner looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

headliners out...it wouldnt piss me off nearly as much if i wasnt going away tomorrow for like 6 days.
i have to wait and redo it when i get back...but im going to have one purple interior, lol.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what did you use for the adhesive?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_what did you use for the adhesive?

3M super 77.
its sticking, im just not skilled enough to lay it down. in order to prevent wrinkles you have to pull the suede tight, but when you do that, it pulls away from the concave portion on the liner (grab handle recess, rear portion of the liner, sun visor recess, etc.)
the plaid material is much more workable, its like flannel pants, so i can contour it much easier...not to mention that i think a full purple plaid liner would look pretty good with the suede pillars.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Your car is turning out so sick, I want to do headliner a different sweet design now.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

nice geoff!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

alrighty...FINALLY got my lazy ass around to buying more plaid, got the liner covered....sooooooooo much easier than the suede, plus i have practice with where and how to cut, etc.
its going back in tomorrow along with the A and C pillars which are wrapped in suede...B pillars in probably in a week or 2...i need to figure some ish out first.
pics tomorrow when i put it back in


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

That's literally the most intense thing i've ever seen.

dear god


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

you has more initiative than i. haha seriously it looks great bro


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

haha, thanks guys...ive got a few more things i want to do in the coming months, simply need the time and money.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

awesome! damn my creamy white interior. i cant think of any color that would look good with cream colored seats and a burgundy purple looking dash.....i want to do something like this so bad, my headliner is falling down in the back!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

you just need to find a plaid that has the color you want with a light/white/creme pattern, instead of black.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i was thinking white tiger print......


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

digital camo would look dope...some guy put it on the hood of his jetta


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

can i use any kind of fabric? like if i found a cool print in t-shirt material would that work?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

yes...and no.
the material i used is essentially flannel pajama material, lol. 
if the fabric is too thin though, and you use too much glue, it will leak through and **** the whole thing up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

okay. i'm looking around. i was going to go with a pattern. i was joking about the tiger print....haha. where did you order your stuff? i may just go to joan fabrics (fabric store here in florida i dont know if they have one where you are from)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

dont have them here...i bought the fabric from fabricland (same idea)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*









i came across this....what do you think!????


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_








i came across this....what do you think!???? 

that will go great with those rims and hood ornament you just put on.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (verb.move)*

^^TOTALLY! then its decided. 
**** fireman headliner!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

hahahaha....doooooooooo it.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

that looks sweet geoff


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

we need to have a confrence call this week sometime. i need headliner help


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_we need to have a confrence call this week sometime. i need headliner help

bring it...ive had this thing out/in, apart, stripped, glued, etc. more times than i care to think about over the past month, lool.
what are you having trouble with kish?


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

diy time im about to get my fabric!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i just need some education on the b-pillars/seatbelt removal


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

man i feel intimidated by the pillars as well i dont want to break any plastice pieces


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sirmeeps)*

B pillars are cake;
1.flathead screwdriver under the plastic piece...perpendicular to the pillar. 
2.twist the screwdriver and pry out a little...these pieces are pretty strong and built in such a way that they are harder to break (FWIW, i only cracked 1 piece doing this...the C pillar







)
3.pop the pillar cover off
4.undo screw in the front footwell, and the screw under the rear seat holding the lower rocker trim on...pry off carefully (held on by tabs)
5.using a 17mm (IIRC) socket take off the large bolt holding the seatbelt to the car at the lower most portion of the pillar.
feed the seatbelt through the pillar cover and section A is done








6.once off the inner and outer portions have to be seperated...
7.slide the inner portion out, hard to explain but youll see how too...just requires some ****ing around.
8.seperate the seatbelt height adjusting lever from the rest of the inner piece.
9. wrap the outer piece...its a bitch, but still do able. 
10.paint the 2 inner pieces when seperated.
DONE


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*









and a few from an overexposed shoot with my younger bro and his mk3
























and my favorite one:


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

why thank you sir for all of your help

also lovely pictures


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

thanks kish...if you run into any snags just let me know if i can help


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

will do


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

sooo did you leave all the old foam backing on when you put the new stuff on?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sirmeeps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirmeeps* »_sooo did you leave all the old foam backing on when you put the new stuff on?

sure did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

wow i was gonna take mine all the way down good thing i saw this


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sirmeeps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirmeeps* »_wow i was gonna take mine all the way down good thing i saw this



lol hell no, youll eliminate all your padding. i almost did it, but then realized i was laying down flannel with no padding and i didnt want to waste my time


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

possible winter project?


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

little bored eh?
i like those rims lets trade plus cash..u can use my stock rims for winter tires


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

haha, dont think so...havent even been through 1 full season yet


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

neon green ftw


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i actually think the green would compliment the car and the purple nicely, its just really, really bold, haha.
the light purple is also up there, but again, bold. i like the gold color (not orangy) alot as well.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i could never rock purple, all the power to you if you could pull it off haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i was going to paint my steelies that color for winter if i got coils on...but on stock height it wont so much have the same effect.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i think i am going to do gold winter wheels.  i still have to find a set of winter wheels


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i thought about that also...but again, stock height, haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i think i am going to do gold winter wheels. i still have to find a set of winter wheels









i have a set for you
i also have a thing for steelies


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hey you should PM me cause i have a thing for rs4 wheels, especially since they lived with me for a year or two. deals can be made


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

x posted from the headliner thread...B pillar painted and installed.
should i do the door inserts in the same pattern?


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I cant get mine to stay up in the back; where the spot for your head is(mostly on the corners). I used super 77 with a nice heavy coat and waited a decent amount of time before I laid it down... Any tips? Am I using the wrong glue? Using the right glue improperly as in spraying too thick? Also my old orange foam is pretty much desintigrated and I think that my issue is not the gue isnt working its that the foam that the fabric is held to is falling from the headliner sooo I think Im gonna try and scrape it off on that section and go from there..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sirmeeps)*

are you using microsuede?
i tried that and it didnt adhere properly either, using super 77.


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

yea its microsuede


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

What type of paint did you use to paint the b pillars? I need to do that...
and with the cpillars, are there just a ridiculous amount of clips you need to pop to get it off or what?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

all trim pieces were painted with duplicolor semi glos black, and then 3 coats of clear.
the b pillar iirc is only 2 or 4 clips, but it also clips into the lower portion of the pillar (which stays attached to the car) and the insert attaches to the seatbelt slider


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

wow...nothing going on in here for a while.
im driving down to upstate NY again to pick up some wheels, this time for winter, but nicer than steelies.
big plans coming in the spring, im interning right now at a place that should yield me some funds come december and then more so in the early months of '09. 
car will be getting a bit of a facelift (some shaving, filling, and paint), and coils in the early months of next year...cant wait.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

pmd


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_pmd


replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

just paid for these...
coming with 3 week old dunlop sp winters, how great would they look in purple?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

That would look sweet. 
I forgot how much I love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_That would look sweet. 
I forgot how much I love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks!
im actually a big fan of these wheels...i always hated them until sixfiveoh's car...and then iirc dubmobvr6 had them for a short time...in purple


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

oh man i need to get on this winter wheel purchasing. A6 wheel man backed out on me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

so i still havent 100% finished my interior.
i painted my sunroof console black, but it came out more busted than jenna jameson, so i decided if its going to be ugly, its on my terms...








im going to cover the thing in stickers...**** it. i never change the position of the light switch anyway. i just have to figure something out for the buttons and the dial.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

dude, im going to buy a pre facelift sunroof switch paint it black and send it to you
tired of hearing about that damn thing


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Where the hell did that blue sticker come from?








I have some random stickers downstairs if you want.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_dude, im going to buy a pre facelift sunroof switch paint it black and send it to you
tired of hearing about that damn thing









its like my everest.
i never took the time to paint it right...and it sucks now.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_hmmmmmmmm









I have the same Ikea bedspread.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

noooooo dont paint the BBS


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_
I have the same Ikea bedspread.









haha yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_noooooo dont paint the BBS

only a very small portion will be painted...and that portion is contained in that pic. i took the caps apart and cleaned them really well, and figured i would paint something since i know ill never have the balls to actually paint the RCs.
i know how it would go, i would strip them, get bored, and then end up selling them like i did my p slots that i started to polish:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cute, they match your plaid headliner


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

fuggin sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

say wordddddddd


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sirmeeps)*

ive got this on the way courtesy of my brother for xmas.








if my buddy doesnt want my VDO for his B6 it will be up for grabs


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

keeping it in the vent of going to put it in the pod?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

right into the vent...i dont do pods


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

merry christmas boys and girls


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I want to see a night time interior shot with the new all white gauge.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_I want to see a night time interior shot with the new all white gauge.

not in yet or i would...i cant wait for it. im off to hilton head tomorrow evening, i doubt ill get it before i get back.









aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand perhaps the vvmes dont hold up as well as i thought...pass. side fog went out tonight, hey, maybe it will magically start working again tomorrow.










_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 11:42 PM 12/25/2008_


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

It arrived http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hows the weather down there


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DeathLens)*

got the podi in....couldnt be happier


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

literally nothing new from me except for some new shots for Winston:








I have a few things on the way but only small stuff...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

those gauges look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

I wish i had the white and red instead of all red. Looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

facelift for the win


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

no, 00 and up for the win


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

no, 97 for the win.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

we were talkn about when they went to the mainly white gauge faces..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_we were talkn about when they went to the mainly white gauge faces..


oh i know. but some pre facelift cars can be white faced too.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
oh i know. but some pre facelift cars can be white faced too.

didnt know that.. mine is all red, but when i swap to LCD and all the wiring, i'm going my 2000 + cluster.. not sure if i'll like it as much as i have a black car.
sorry for the off topic jeff.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
didnt know that.. mine is all red, but when i swap to LCD and all the wiring, i'm going my 2000 + cluster.. not sure if i'll like it as much as i have a black car.
sorry for the off topic jeff.

Geoff DIYed his white face gauges


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
didnt know that.. mine is all red, but when i swap to LCD and all the wiring, i'm going my 2000 + cluster.. not sure if i'll like it as much as i have a black car.
sorry for the off topic jeff.

lool, its not at all off topic.
i want to say only the 97 cluster is able to have the LEDs swapped, as when I did it other pre facelift owners said their LEDs were soldered to the mother board. they can still be replaced, but its not easy. 
then again im a 97 with LCD screen but analog clock, so who knows what the hell is going on back there.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, all 99.5 and below LCD's had the analog clock.. that's why i wanna goto my2000 so i have the digital clock to offset the odometer.. as nic says. i think WAY too much into the plans i have for the car. I have everything but a good cluster (looking for a 00 s4 cluster, but i can only find 01-02's for sale) and the plugs.. from that point i can wire it in.. i have the multiswitches.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_Superbright LED interior bulbs...I also got a white one for the VDO...white cluster bulbs are on the way
















Where did you get those from?
I've been intrigued for months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

superbrightleds.com
there is a parts list in the FAQ that I did a while back


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

the 4T forum would not approve, being low is not in the plans in the near future, car is being put to use this year!








only things im looking at now are sway bars (rear first) and finishing up my rear brakes so i have mintex reds all around.
i will be competing in the super stock class at regionals this year.
expect pics










_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 9:32 AM 3/24/2009_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

got my custom 2.5" cat back (non resonated) put on today...holy craaaaaaaaap does it sound so much better. vids ASAP.
oh, and i think suspension is soon, for realz this time.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Dooooode post a VID!


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Dooooode post a VID!

Wuuuaaaahhhhh 
Did a full video, but used the same song as the guys from wagenwerx


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DeathLens)*

thanks brosef


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

some new ish for this spring:



















_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 12:26 PM 4/28/2009_


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Had my first autoslalom today...it was a BLAST!
I highly recommend anyone thinking about doing it, do it!
R compounds are coming soon
coils are on their way
front density strut bushings are in the mail
stern rear diff mounts are sitting in my room
the car should be totally different in about a month!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i put those strut bushings in when i did my coils, they feel good 
let me know how you like those diff mounts


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

will do brosef.
and with regard to the strut mounts, i figured why the hell not. looks like we will be running identical suspension this year, haha...
i wont challenge the lowness though.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

and i wont challenge the handling


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*









word. different strokes. i gotta say, these fat little piggies look tits dumped, but i think i might go through those RA1s even quicker if they were rubbing on...everything


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

You gotta drop it a little.







And by the way, when you get coils, you'll slam it at some point regardless

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I wanna come out to one and take some photoz


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

looks fun.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

looks awesome, i auto-xd my car once or twice and it was a fun time.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I think if I did that my car would fall apart








So much abuse!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i think if i ran one more event with my 912s they would be toast...hence the R compounds.
other than that with proper cool down brakes and turbo SHOULD be fine...fingers crossed.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

if not its the perfect reason to upgrade haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

only problem is with a bigger turbo or brakes i go up a class...sti's and blown miatas will RAAAAAAAAAAAPE me more than the civics did yesterday


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Civics aint got ****


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (DeathLens)*









they look wicked, you are gonna have fun with them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

coils come tomorrow...excited!


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Those tires are going to be noisyyy, i hate noisy tires. God bless you if you can deal with it because i would kill something.
But they do look fun








What kind of coils?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

ST coils
and the tires will only be used when i wont be able to hear/wont care about the noise


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

im excited


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

me also.
i honestly NEVER thought i would buy coils


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*































and from 034








Nic, these are going to be a tight fit in the top coil of the front springs...they do fit though right?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
i honestly NEVER thought i would buy coils

You and everyone else on here that knows you loved your cup kit.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

cup kit?
que?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Wait...are you rocking OEM suspension? I thought you have a H&R springs+ bilstein. 
I've been aboard the fail boat making stops at harbors near you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

haha yup OE sports.
and they are getting OLD, the rears are clunking like a muh ****a


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Bout time! Install them already!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

I think I will have to wait until Saturday


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

tires look mean








you will stare at your car for weeks after you get the coils on.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
you will stare at your car for months every time you get out of your car and walk away, and when your in the house, and when your eating at a restaurant.... after you get the coils on.

Fixed for accuracy


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

triple and quadruple takes too as you walk away


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

looks sweet, so are you going to go for the dumped look or for the newly inspired raceing stance


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*









i even do that now at stock height...


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_looks sweet, so are you going to go for the dumped look or for the newly inspired raceing stance

My guess it will be the race inspired stance, yet driveable look. I have heard storys of it....myths i think.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

to speak of it is only a wisper, more than a wisper and it will vanish.
it will likely be 1 1/2" lower than stock sport.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*



















_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 12:11 AM 5/16/2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Super clean. Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you will stare for a month or so....
i would lower the front like 2 turns...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

is that toys r us?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

That looks amazing. How happy are you?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

Finally !
now come on.. you know you want to take it down a smidge more
whadddup 15


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Im super stoked to finally have these on







<-----me
I honestly want to drop the front a little more, I need to wait until it settles and then see how it handles, otherwise the rear may come up 1/4"
and ya thats toys R us 
oh and PS, these things are nice and tight, especially with the 034 strut mounts. i dont even have my rear diff bushings on yet.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Because Im so new to coils I have a noob question;
Its normal for the top few coils of the rear springs to be resting almost on top of eachother...right?
I still have a clunk in the rear end too (thought it was a bad spring before I put these badboys in) maybe my rear control arms are going too.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

:golfclap:


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

The top couple coils on my race springs were like that, so I'm sure it's even more so like that with coilovers.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

ya i figured that. i think its the top 3 coils, the rest are spaced nicely.
damn these coils are stiff though, gonna have to get used to that.
i would also like to say, although 225/45, i am tucking in the rear


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_ya i figured that. i think its the top 3 coils, the rest are spaced nicely.
damn these coils are stiff though, gonna have to get used to that.
i would also like to say, although 225/45, i am tucking in the rear









Psh...riding stiff is the only way (that's what she said)...








Car looks sicker in person, i are serious.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DeathLens)*

lolz, im watching the office right now


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (DeathLens)*

NIce Geoff! 
Front needs to come down a smidge but I know everyone already told you.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

hah, you know whats funny; all you guys say take the front down, all the AZ guys say bring the rear up.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

YES!
time heals all


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

we're that devil on your shoulder.. you cant turn your back on us


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks good, def drop the front a little more. The coils wont realy settle at all, at least mine havent so far. I think lowering the cars like getting chipped your happy with it for a while and then you start to think its not low enough again, at least thats what im going through now.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_we're that devil on your shoulder.. you cant turn your back on us









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Easier to drop it a little than to raise it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

you guys are all negative influences...i scraped today. hah.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

i bet youre so proud to say that







my friend just put coils on his helios and everytime he scrapes his lip or anything he gets all giddy.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

haha when it happened i was like "oh...****!"
then i realized its a daily occurance for some.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

haha yeah, it happens. these cars are built to go low


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

i cant say enough about the improvement in control. the car rides like it is on rails, i had my girlfriend sweating on the way to the movies last night
i re-edited some of these pics, they are still annoying me, i think the censor needs cleaning.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

I played around with the last one and made it my desktop








I really like the rear of the car so i focused the attention to it


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

I think im going to send my pics to you for editing, looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

damn...i need to learn photshop a little better.
















I still dont really like these, i need some daytime shots.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

the first one in the second post gets my vote. that looks so sweet


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

ya i was pleased with that one too.
i need to get my front end resprayed, the variance in tint is pissing me off to no end.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

i have a feeling im gonna be going with a full respray after painting my new fender to find that it doesnt match at all.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

I would love to do a full respray but I cant swing it, thankfully the paint on this car is pretty good.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

mine is passable, but i might go for it by next year


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

james you cursed me; i played with the coils and then went for a drive. i was hearing a weird sound once i got onto my street and thought







****, i didnt tighten my lugs. i drove for about 3 miles and thankfully i did them tight enough that they didnt go anywhere.








also, i have been taking some GTF measurements and i think the most reliable is as follows:
FL..................FR
24 13/16"........24 9/16"
RL..................RR
24 9/16"..........24 5/8"
how much more would you guys adjust this?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

When you're installing coils do you just estimate how low they're going to be, and just try to make them all at the same point on the threads?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_When you're installing coils do you just estimate how low they're going to be, and just try to make them all at the same point on the threads?

Rulers!








There is a much better way...though. Maybe a caliper measuring tool, trial and error.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
FL..................FR
24 13/16"........24 9/16"
RL..................RR
24 9/16"..........24 5/8"
how much more would you guys adjust this?


None man...
Let it fly








You're a 1/4" and 1/16" off. Forget about it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DeathLens)*

i used a caliper initially but things settle slightly and the rear needed to come up anyway. i found a level parking lot and then did a ground to fender on each corner dead center of the wheel center cap.


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Wow your car looks beautiful. Whats next?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (GregN96)*

thanks!
mmmmmmmmm;
fix boost leak
maybe a right rear CV boot
bigger rear sway
repaint front end if i can swing it.
nothing at all exciting.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

please never go lower. It looks so good.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_please never go lower. It looks so good.

You hush yo mouf young man!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i will keep it as is. the ride is far too harsh on these **** roads any lower. 
plus i need to comfortably fit Avus S4 wheels with 235/40 tires with good clearance.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

what's happening to the RCs?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_what's happening to the RCs?


they will be piled nicely behind where my car gets parked as i throw this piglet through some autoslalom cones


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

moAr from today


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

now you're just a whore
paint your lowers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
paint your lowers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey now, lets not say things we cant take back


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

looks awesome! wat coils r u running?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

man thats scary. im always really scared about my lugs allll the time now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (HaLf3viL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaLf3viL* »_looks awesome! wat coils r u running?

ST suspension, a division of KW


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

car is being weighted, corner balanced and aligned next tuesday...im looking in the ballpark of 24 3/4" all around


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

You are a durrrrty whore you're getting as bad as me and Nic


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

except im about 2" higher all around.








also, you may see an FMIC and/or a snow performance stage 2 set up on this car, looking to tap the **** out of the little k03


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 7:57 PM 5/20/2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_except im about 2" higher all around.








also, you may see an FMIC and/or a snow performance stage 2 set up on this car, looking to tap the **** out of the little k03

_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 7:57 PM 5/20/2009_

i think the fmic would be useless for you, honestly
and you would be 1.25" higher then me


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Those last pics really show off your car. Looks damn clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And keep the black lowers


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

goddamn right im keeping the black lowers.
Nic, I honestly thought the same, and I am still on the fence. I am seeing and hearing that I may lose a pound of boost but its essentially a false reading. The FMIC will lower IATs so much that they actually decrease the density of the air, causing the gauge to read a lower pressure. The same amount of boost is being run but it is just cooler air. 
It will basically let me hit full boost in every gear over and over and over and over again. I can see this being very useful on a race track, autoslalom i havent decided yet. 
The snow performance stage 2 kit is for the stock SMIC, but again its 500$, and I dont know how much heat soak and boost loss it will prevent in a race where i dont get out of 3rd gear.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

and PS, the left and right lower bumper grilles are on their way...finally!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_goddamn right im keeping the black lowers.
Nic, I honestly thought the same, and I am still on the fence. I am seeing and hearing that I may lose a pound of boost but its essentially a false reading. The FMIC will lower IATs so much that they actually decrease the density of the air, causing the gauge to read a lower pressure. The same amount of boost is being run but it is just cooler air. 
It will basically let me hit full boost in every gear over and over and over and over again. I can see this being very useful on a race track, autoslalom i havent decided yet. 
The snow performance stage 2 kit is for the stock SMIC, but again its 500$, and I dont know how much heat soak and boost loss it will prevent in a race where i dont get out of 3rd gear.









i have a racetec fmic, and i still cant hit full boost in all gears even with a MBC


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

thats what im saying, i dont think youre 'supposed' to be able to. the IATs are so low the gauge is reading low, but are you able to hold boost (albeit not spike) through all gears all day long?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

my car dosent hold boost very well, and i dont know why
3rd gear i will hit about 19-20psi at about 3400rpms and by 4k it will be at about 15psi and drop rapidly from there to about 10k at redline.. stupid tiny turbo


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

as you seen yesterday, my car doesnt do that.. in 3rd gear, i'll hit 17 and it will creep to 18 and hold there till what was it.. 6-6500 for those log runs.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

noob question: whats an MBC and IAT? (cant learn if i dont ask







)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

manual boost controller
intake air temps.
my car has a boost issue, i need to get it sorted, also, i want a forge 004 like nobodies business right now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

thanks


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

look at this sexy beast. lookin fantastic sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

nic and i are both running them at the moment.
i felt the car had a quicker response between shifts when i went from my EvoMS DV to the 004. The only thing I dont like but live with, is the very small black puff between every shift while in boost


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_nic and i are both running them at the moment.
i felt the car had a quicker response between shifts when i went from my EvoMS DV to the 004. The only thing I dont like but live with, is the very small black puff between every shift while in boost


quicker response as is quicker spool after each shift? hmmm, which spring?

_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_look at this sexy beast. lookin fantastic sir 

thanks brosky, had to step my game up sooner or later.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i bought it used and the guy put in the green spring i think.. either green or yellow, which ever is for 20psi i think he said.. 
quicker as in, when you shift, it goes right back into spooling, where as my EvoMS DV it seemed there was always a lag.. not sure if it was just me or what


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

oh cool i thought you were saying that the 004 was the valve causing the delay.
damn, now i want it more.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

just got my A6 Leapard from TWM, this ****er is HEAVY!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*









knob looks serious dude.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

I like your knob..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i wanna feel your knob


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that knob looks cherry. i knew that was the one for your interior.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

hells yes, i love the feel of my new knob in my hands


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

how do the ladys like it ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

bitches love it


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

do they notice the size and weight difference?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_do they notice the size and weight difference?

theyre usually too drunk to really notice.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I was trying to think of something clever to say....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
theyre usually too drunk to really notice.


and too young to know what else is available ?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*









you should get this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_

and too young to know what else is available ?









ZING!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_

and too young to know what else is available ?









why do you think i go after blind chicks?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

a couple from the weekend...there is alot more body roll than i expected, the car felt tight as hell though.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I like the second picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next time have someone take a vid.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

ya no kidding, yesterday was pouring rain so im not sure how much video or pictures were taken...heres the rain, it was light here:








ps- dialed in brand new civic SI's are FAST AS BALLS!
spots 1 and 2 went to them (i was behind then in 3rd until the last run), 1st place was 4 seconds faster than me on a 50-55 second course


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

You usually dont have those stickers on there do you?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

hell ya man i ride dirty as ****!

nah, theyre on magnets, lol.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

looks fun bro


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

sick torch light









auto x-ing looks fun


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_sick torch light









auto x-ing looks fun









and its fun as hell.
ps, do those torches have a battery or what?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_








and its fun as hell.
ps, do those torches have a battery or what? 

they run on hopes and dreams, i have no idea hah


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

haha i couldnt figure the thing out either, it still looks baller as hell though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Looks fun I want to ride shotgun


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Looks fun I want to ride shotgun









anytime youre up my way, lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

[singing/]i hate you...so much...right now[/singing]
















on the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif side, my 034 tranny mounts and JHM delrin shift bushings came today.
on the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif side, my car is worth more as scrap right now


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I missed it and couldn't find it. What happened?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

standard t belt and water pump job. snapped 2 bolts off when taking the serpentine belt tensioner off. backed 1 out with a bolt extractor, the extractor then snapped off in the other 1!
after trying to drill through 2 pieces of hardened steel all day i gave up, but not before completely ****in up the tensioner mount, which happens to be about 16" long, weigh 40lbs, cost 400$, and also house the power steering pump. OH, its also what holds the water pump to the block, LOL!
machine shop tomorrow to see if they can bore and then tap my terribly drilled hole, and then everything goes back together along with tranny mounts and shift bushings before my next race on sunday.
all nighters like woah!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

but, the timing belt job itself was quite easy, lol.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

That seems like a lot of work when you could just get this/these:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4460327


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Blindsider)*

if im spending 2 grand its toward an spa t3/t04, not some lame ass ko3 2.7tt


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

got a 3rd today, was beat out of second by like .06 of a second...lame. 
i was only beat by one car though, a quite well prepped civic si with 2 drivers.

























tucking

















_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 9:58 PM 7/12/2009_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

You need to put up some vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

i need to do the "euro" mod to my front bumper, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_i need to do the "euro" mod to my front bumper, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i keep forgetting i even did that, lol

_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_You need to put up some vids 

i know








i think my stepmom got one


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

oh no you are giving me the autox bug again. looks like youre havin a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_oh no you are giving me the autox bug again. looks like youre havin a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dude its the best thing ever.
and who knew the tranny could withstand winding out first gear for 47 seconds straight for 6 runs in a day, lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_You need to put up some vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just got a late bday gift from my aunt/uncle/grandma.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Those things are so much fun.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*

Thats pretty badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

im always paranoid about stuff like this failing, but when its attached it will depress the body panel, lol...very strong hold, which is key.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Was just about to ask that! They always turn out with awesome pictures/videos but I'm scared!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (feerocknok)*

even when i put the suction cup in the position to take it off it takes some muscle to break the seal.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

just got a couple goodies from 034:
PS cooler:








Neuspeed rear sway with poly bushings and subframe mounts:
















sway on. i can bend the stock sway in my hands, this thing is much stronger.










_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 6:45 PM 7/30/2009_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Niceee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_Niceee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks brotha!
went out and tested the gopro; closed course, professional driver, etc.
http://www.vimeo.com/5899324


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

sway bar looks good. I've been wanting to get one. How does she handle?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_sway bar looks good. I've been wanting to get one. How does she handle?

my old bushings and end links were WORK OUT, so even driving straight it feels tighter, and i have got the rear end to come around a couple times, which is sort of startling because im not used to that, lol.
we shall see how she comes around the cones in a couple weeks.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Have you gone to metal endlinks on the rear and have you tried the stiff setting yet? It's F'ing tight on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Have you gone to metal endlinks on the rear and have you tried the stiff setting yet? It's F'ing tight on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i was supposed to but the set i picked up were actually plastic, but they look beefy.
















sway is on the stiffest setting as is, it feels quite tight although i havent really pushed it yet.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

god damn my front end needs a re spray!
034 cooler, harder than i thought it was going to be to install.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

i need to get around to putting mine on, had it for like a year and a half now
i just love how we do all the same modifications and yet are cars are polar opposites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i just love how we do all the same modifications and yet are cars are polar opposites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed, keeps things interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chief Kamachi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

looks good thinking about picking one up now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks!
here is a vid from yesterday, still trying to figure out how to get better sound out of the go pro, but otherwise its great. 
http://www.vimeo.com/6122911


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Lookin' good Geoff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Thanks brosef.
Oh, and my driver side headlight decided to stop working the other night...as i drove up to 'cottage country', so the DDM 55w kit is on the way with 4500k bulbs. I am looking forward to them.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Honest opinions please, Im thinking way too far ahead.
For next year, should I:
1: Keep the RCs for summer wheels, space them, and buy something light for the track,
2: Use the RCs for the track (theyre light, not the ideal offset but quite light and will work with my current track tires), and buy some 18s with not so meaty tires for the summer,
3: Not change anything for summer, and just pick up some track wheels?
What do you doods think?
my list of 18s would be:
CHs
RXs
LM (reps)
RGRs
RS-GTs
Monoblocks
VB3s
V710s
Thats all I can really think of at this point, it will all depend on how the winter goes cash wise. Basically I want to know, can I pull of 18s, or am I better off with 'nice looking' 17s? Honestly.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I can see you rolling on some CH's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

out of the wheels i posted for some reason i always keep coming back to CHs, only thing is that they arent too light, but they are a classy look imo...plus pretty easy to find


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

well if they arent your track wheels what does it matter how heavy they are ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

mpg?
but other than that i guess its no big deal lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I find myself actually searching for some 18s now








Im all over VZs now...unfortunately for Keith black isnt my thing...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just one from yesterday:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

car looks awesome, but why doesn't that fender match?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it was resprayed after front end damage like 10 years ago, paint was not tinted properly and it eats away at me everyday. 
front end respray is in the works before winter, along with shaved bumper and fenders


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

i really scared that when my fender gets painted it wont match


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

i want to say silver is the worst, there are 9 shades of my color of silver. obviously the place that did it wasnt so great.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_i want to say silver is the worst, there are 9 shades of my color of silver. obviously the place that did it wasnt so great.









my car is the same... the drivers side fender is the worst..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

it eats away at me, hopefully respray in a month or so...once i shave the bumper.


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_i really scared that when my fender gets painted it wont match









James Id have them blend the fender into the door, then it should match pretty close that you wouldn't pick it up. Your color is as hard if not harder then silver to match. My dad hates that color with a passion because he usualy ends up respraying whatever hes painting 2-3 times to get it to match.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1SHARPCACTUS)*

yup, only way is to blend it into the door, which they obviously did not do with mine, lol.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Car looks sick geoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know if you answered this already, but will you be making it to Ocean City, MD in two weeks?


----------



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)

Hero cam is great fun!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Car looks sick geoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know if you answered this already, but will you be making it to Ocean City, MD in two weeks?

I wanted to and planned to, but like I was telling Bobby, painting the front end is taking priority. For the price of a hotel/gas I can get it painted...and it sorely needs it. 
I look at it as being the plan to make it in better shape for next year...lol.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

yeah i need to talk to my painter about that. i hate that color for it being a pain to match but i also love the way it looks.
im always thinking next year will be better, thats what i was thinking last season, but this season kind of sucked for me, hopefully next will be better after a lot of work this winter


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

i just need to focus on a few key things, and the car is starting to show its age, which is not ok with me. 
it needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_im always thinking next year will be better, thats what i was thinking last season, but this season kind of sucked for me, hopefully next will be better after a lot of work this winter

shut it







james... you got low and pulled of some wheels no one else would have tryed... i think minus the fender issue you had a good year.
i loved my car so much after lowering it. even rolling around on stocks.
edit: geoff bummer your not making it out this year.. but i look forward to meeting your rude-sarcastic-hater-smart-ass next year....











_Modified by TimKouch at 3:17 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

theres always room for improvement








i cant wait to meet geoff's rude-sarcastic-hater-smart-ass next year either, i hope you act this way in real life


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i guess i do, but now im all nervous and ****...
lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

maybe???


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

ohhhh i like those


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i dont think i can pull off the lip at my current height. there is an a4 in the photo gallery with CHs (last post there right now) that looks TITS!
im still trying to score some BBS VZ, but if not i think CHs it will be. easier to pull off at my height, lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

we ran the longest autocross in the country today; 2.5kms. the video is form my 3rd run, i couldnt get into a groove until my 4th and 5th runs. my fastest run ended up being 4 seconds quicker than this one.
http://vimeo.com/6660571


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you should host the video on a site that lets me watch without registering lol!


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say your car is an inspiration to me. It's nothing over the top and you haven't sunk a ton (well, I guess that's relative) of money into it. It's about what I would have liked to have done to mine over the years. I've had my car for 4 years now and have done basically just maintenance and I wish I had actually done some tasteful mods. Instead I spent all my money on computer stuff.
I guess it works out in the end though since I finally have a good paying job and I'll be able to afford to get the mods I want now.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_you should host the video on a site that lets me watch without registering lol!

it even shows as locked for me, can you watch the other one a page or two back???

_Quote, originally posted by *Camride* »_Just wanted to say your car is an inspiration to me. It's nothing over the top and you haven't sunk a ton (well, I guess that's relative) of money into it. It's about what I would have liked to have done to mine over the years. I've had my car for 4 years now and have done basically just maintenance and I wish I had actually done some tasteful mods. Instead I spent all my money on computer stuff.
I guess it works out in the end though since I finally have a good paying job and I'll be able to afford to get the mods I want now. 

THANKS!
and ya, now that you have the cash you can concentrate on the car!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

video should work now, it was set as private for some reason.
had another event today, still couldnt get my tire pressures dialed in and ended up in fifth, behind civics and a wrx..lame...i hate vtec.
http://vimeo.com/6673818
forgot to mention, i had one of my BRAND NEW DDM 55W ballasts completely peel off the underside of my headlight during one of my runs, thankfully its fine although it did drag along the ground for who knows how long. so im going to re attach that today and i think im going to cut up my airbox a little. my new goal is better airflow; brake ducts next!


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 8:06 AM 9/21/2009_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

apparently i drive a mkIII vw:








i was first all day and then got taken over during the last 2 runs; ended up coming 3rd in my class overall ( i think) 2nd in the novice standings, and i was like 13th fastest overall today. the toyos are in their perfect wear zone!



_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 9:15 PM 10/4/2009_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I love your car, hope you make it down sometime


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

I love the 3 wheel action going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Yo dawg you hittin switches or sumthin?? $hit 3 wheel motion kid.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Yo dawg you hittin switches or sumthin?? $hit 3 wheel motion kid.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_I love your car, hope you make it down sometime


thanks bobby! its happening next year, i have to get down there eventually!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

haha thats an awesome picture


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and finally a decent quality video, ive never heard the car from the outside before...
http://vimeo.com/6912478


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

thats an awesome video, it looks like so much fun


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

awesome photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

installed the stern power ring today in an effort to try and reduce the frigging clunk in my car. it made a huge difference. the only thing thats not stern or 034 density line are the motor mounts.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

What are those?


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

get the stern pro mounts. i have all the stern mounts and my driveline is on lockdown. and yes the power ring got rid of my rear clunk as well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

but Dave your motor has been balanced, I dont even know what that means, lol. im worried about the intense vibration. i mean, its not like this car is quiet or smooth at this point anyway, but i was leaning toward the 034 street density mounts. i did read that you liked your sterns though. 
as of right now it sits:
poly sway bar bushings
stern rear diff mount bushings
stern power ring
034 street density tranny mounts
034 density front strut mounts
JHM delrin shift bushings
APR snub
i just need the motor mounts
Kass, those are the 2 pieces of the Stern solid rear diff mount (power ring). they fill a void in the front mount on the rear diff that i could easily move with my hands (granted the rubber mount it 13 years old...apikol mount in a few years i guess.)

_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 8:10 PM 10/10/2009_


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 1:57 PM 10/11/2009_


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I like that! Riding in cars with aluminum, delrin, and/or poly mounts/bushings feels so right. The feeling of the road just comes right through the floorboard, and not like a stiff spring feeling, but a feeling of power.
Anyone do stiffer front subframe mounts?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ive thought about it, just not sure its worth it, I dont think they get too sloppy. Might be worth it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

for bobby:


















_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 1:58 PM 10/14/2009_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so they do have the sport pattern in them.
i got told they didnt.
well ****.
i know where a set of fronts are, but then i'd need the rear.
**** me hard.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, ya man yo **** gotta match.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

a little teaser from an afternoon of shooting. you guys know my car, noggy s4 is my uncles stg 3-, and the india red is his girlfriends.
full video to come soon in HD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzsGZC8STLc
and my brother should chime in with the stills in 3...2...1...


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

All in the family beotch
















































I need to jump on board








Edit* Page owned.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_a little teaser from an afternoon of shooting. you guys know my car, noggy s4 is my uncles stg 3-, and the india red is his girlfriends.
full video to come soon in HD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzsGZC8STLc
and my brother should chime in with the stills in 3...2...1...


this needs to be on page 20.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*

OEM plus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Love those pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Nice cant wait till the full vid is up.. I liked your little kick out there.
I cannot wait to buy my bro's 01 Sport. I have some plans already brewing for it.
Nice build by the way.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys!
here is what i worked on today, my front end is BAD, and finally getting reworked; shaved bumper and fenders.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Thats going to look good when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

what did you use to shave the washer wholes


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I cut out part of a mkIII bumper I/my bro had laying around and used a dremel to size it properly. Then it was plastic welded into place and black you see around the seam is bondo bumper epoxy.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice !


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Good work Geoff!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (SlimQuattro)*

I broke, Im lowering the car today
I want this back:










_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 9:39 AM 11/7/2009_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Haha! Once you go low you only want to go *LOWER*
I compare it to getting tattooed, its addicting and you may put yourself at risk of getting something lame.
Well when you lower your car its addicting and you want to lower it more and more, but you may put your car's most vital parts at risk, ie: oil pan, trans pan. 
You know what, sometimes it hurts to be so cool.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

yayy for low..its crack.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

im not going THAT low, i will probably go to 24.5 GTF, and i will just measure everything so that when i race i can raise it again.
w00t!
plus im cruising to florida this winter, so in case i run into any of you boys, i need to be looking fly


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

fly looking and 24.5" let that wrench slip acouple extra full turns


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

how do you do the plastic welding? very interested if you have a DIY or something for it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (audi-quattro 2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi-quattro 2.8* »_how do you do the plastic welding? very interested if you have a DIY or something for it

its just a fancy way of saying melting really, just a soldering iron to heat both pieces and melt them into one.
bobby, i dont know if youre going to be able to get me to the darkside


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
its just a fancy way of saying melting really, just a soldering iron to heat both pieces and melt them into one.
bobby, i dont know if youre going to be able to get me to the darkside

once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*



.Mad Hatter. said:


> its just a fancy way of saying melting really, just a soldering iron to heat both pieces and melt them into one.
> is there a specific type of plastic you should use? i know you said you used part of another bumper, but could it be any type of plastic? i wanted to delete the washer caps as well


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (audi-quattro 2.8)*

Geoff lower it to the point where you can't park on the right side of the driveway...then we will have no choice but to pave it!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha.
bobby, spun the fronts down 2 rotations and im still 25"!!!
going to spin them 2 more tomorrow and adjust the rears accordingly. WOOT!
jared, in theory yes any plastic would work, but i would want the 2 materials to be as similar as possible. i would find a junk bumper and use that


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

thanks man i appreciate the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anytime man.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

3/4 of an inch of thread, is roughly an inch of movement in the front.
havent cared to figure out the rear yet 
nic got bored and figured out the fronts lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha.
question: my car was balanced, and i lowered both sides EXACTLY 2 turns, so in theory, they should have dropped identical amounts on both sides, right?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

in theory


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

final drop is 1 spin in the rear 4 in the front, about 25 threads up front...i like


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

moAR lowers... i raised mine for winter and im still lower then you.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathLens* »_All in the family beotch










I need a red car, an avant. Makes me want one really badly now haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

even better, india red....niiice.
bobby im going lower tomorrow, probably 2 more turns in the front and 1 more in the rear, lol.
we went for a nice cruise/shoot today; my car with the 2 above, an A3, candy black RS4, black B5 s4, and a black B5 a4, hopefully some nice rollers of the ride height.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

moAr lower needed:
















but how sweet is that bumper
final drop is 10 turns down in the front, and 6 turns down in the rear


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 1:01 PM 12/15/2009_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im very bored today, so i took some pics:
OH HAAAAAAARO








once my brother come home im going to steal his computer and edit them. bobby, im getting tired of lowering this hooker.


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 11:32 AM 11/24/2009_


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
once my brother come home im going to steal his computer and edit them. bobby, im getting tired of lowering this hooker.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha...
get your ass home


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

lower it all the way and be done with it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

its still 4x4 status


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pics from yesterday, i was happy with these:
















basically the same shot:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

1st one is my fav, i love blue tint! Mine is green


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the windows or the mirrors? either way thats lame. 
thats from the factory.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Matt

































































_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 7:25 PM 11/29/2009_

_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 7:27 PM 11/29/2009_


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 3:40 PM 12/1/2009_


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*

bah i cant decide!
edit: the RXs just sold








edit again: evo BBS guy will only ship within the US FML ********** mother ****ing piece of **** who wont ****ing ship ****!










_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 7:06 PM 11/25/2009_


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Safe to say, for the time being lets just do this:








Rollin hard as ****


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

are you finally out of the nose bleed section?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you tell me


----------



## vdub_luve (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

just picked up an a4 clone from page 1.
subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

doesnt look bad at all Geoff.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

word bobby, thanks man.
not as low as you guys, but i like it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_word bobby, thanks man.
not as low as you guys, but i like it.









You are lower than me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol.
is that old or new?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

that's new.. he's back to stock sport suspension cause of his axle problems.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_lol.
is that old or new?

I have some steelies on there now with decent size tires so it doesn't look super retarded. Its on my old stock sport suspension....
I was sick of not driving the car and I didn't want to buy another damn axle. So I decided to sell the coils and start saving for some bags. This way I can ride around with some gnarly reverse rake and not worry about blowin' an axle!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
I have some steelies on there now with decent size tires so it doesn't look super retarded. Its on my old stock sport suspension....
I was sick of not driving the car and I didn't want to buy another damn axle. So I decided to sell the coils and start saving for some bags. This way I can ride around with some gnarly reverse rake and not worry about blowin' an axle!









who's doing the bag work? if my name doesnt come out of your mouth then go **** yourself.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you could shoot for this Geoff


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

You don't live here








Santi is gonna do it. He is local to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_you could shoot for this Geoff









bobby your car and wheels both look gunmetal... i like this color... i take it that the etching primer is faded of just really dirty...
pirate that picture made lol... who is rocking your benz wheels? more pics?
geoff the car looks good... im glad that you lowered your car and can still use it.. my car feels lower on the 17s. i smack skidplate everywhare.... sometime i think it is a hassel to drive my car...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the etching is dirty. aint washed the car in over 2 months.. actually, since h20


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_You don't live here








Santi is gonna do it. He is local to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

by the time you afford it, i'll be local.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_the etching is dirty. aint washed the car in over 2 months.. actually, since h20

washing your car is overrated anyway.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

i dont think ive washed my car since dubs at the beach lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
by the time you afford it, i'll be local.

Haha I got the money dawg. I'm just waiting until after Christmas so the wife doesn't act a fool.
Tim, I let lukasss borrow them for Fixx Fest I rode with him down there. Once I get them back I'm gonna work on some small nicks I never fixed when I repolished the lips and maybe paint them....still undecided on color. I'm thinking cream or khaki. 
My new current rollers are 15" steelies that don't fit over my front brakes







Yeah thats right the A4 brakes are so huge 15" wheels don't fit luckly I had some spacers layin' around. Oh well I only payed $50 for them and the tires are brand new.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

what were the steelies from? i have 15" alloys on mine now







but maybe facelift brakes are bigger and the offsets come into play


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

brakes are the same, its the wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Wheels are 15" steelies from a Passat. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

really? thats a little weird. stupid german engineering.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

yeah i could bearly fit a rag beteen my wheel and brakes up front on the 16s


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

16s? which ones?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

















Put some d's on that bitch









_Modified by DeathLens at 4:47 PM 11-29-2009_


_Modified by DeathLens at 4:58 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_16s? which ones?

its a tight fit up front


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

on the caliper? those are stock wheels though, they cant be too tight.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea they are.. the stock swings are stupid close too


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

but they cant be TOO tight, because they are factory fitted. i had them for a while...theyre tight, but there are no clearance issues.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

hell, even s4 wheels on a s4 BARELY ****ing clear the hp2 calipers.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nic, how much clearance do the swings have? they clear the A8 upgrade, im guessing its no wider though.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They do clear the A8's. They wont clear my ecs 13.1's though.....family guy time....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol i wouldnt imagine.
ive been watching star wars on spike...stupid digitally remastered horse****.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_lol i wouldnt imagine.
ive been watching star wars on spike...stupid digitally remastered horse****.

star wars period is horse****.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bobby...im going to walk away form this conversation.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_bobby...im going to walk away form this conversation.

dont walk too far sweetheart, i might miss talking to you.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Kids these days haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dont worry, im watching family guy now.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_dont worry, im watching family guy now.

screw all that.... for me its sunday night fball with the RAVENS!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

theres a hooters snow angels show on right now....hoooooooooly ****.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_theres a hooters snow angels show on right now....hoooooooooly ****.

i'm never shaking your hand now.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
screw all that.... for me its sunday night fball with the RAVENS!

watching them get their ass beat ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
i'm never shaking your hand now.

you will and you will love it


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that last one actually made me spit up a little of this delicious sprite I'm drinking while eating dry fruity pebbles....


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
watching them get their ass beat ?


so not what happened


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Football is for [email protected] right I said.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Football is for [email protected] right I said.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hockey is where it's at, go penguins! all others fail.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wheel/tire gurus:
assuming i get an 18x8 et 43 wheel...which spacers should I run? I will probably need AT LEAST 5mm in the rear just to clear the upright, but I would like them to be flush. 
also, which tire? would 225/40 look too big?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

an offset of around 15-20 is flush with an 8inch rim, and that tire size should look pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i had a 205 on my 16x8s and there was a bit of stretch, i looked up a 225 on tyre stretch and it looked flush


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks James, i couldnt remember if i had seen a bunch of 225s on 8s or 8.5s. i see a lot of 235s so im guessing those guys are running 8.5" wide wheels...i dont want the tire to bubble out, lol.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*









thats the only pic on tyrestretch.com, is that the fitment you were looking for?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats a 225/45, would that make any difference besides sidewall?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

A 225/40 would fit perfect without any stretch or bubble imo. Like james said, et20 front and like et15 back would sit you pretty decent for what I think you would want out of a setup. Are you rolled? That may affect how flush you can go....Personally I liked my fronts in a little more. I usually run like an et30 up front to avoid any rubbing issues, again that's just preference when my car is in lowers modes.....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm, not rolled but i planned to.
so ideally i want a 25mm spacer up front and a 30mm in the rear...damn. haha.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Any spacer larger than 20mm should be a bolt on style like an adapter for safety.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so H&R then, not ECS...


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If ecs doesn't make bolt ons for +20mm then yeah. I have a set of 10mm H&R, 8mm, 15mm & 20mm ECS spacers(non of which are forsale). They both fit perfect, however I prefer the ECS because they are black and not as easily seen. I personally think for you and the type of driving that you do with the car the bolt on are the only way to go.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

especially with that type of spacing. keep in mind, these wheels would never see a track.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They may not see the track but I hardly doubt your going to *****foot around town with them haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha...*****foot.
i think i will go with 20mm in the front and 25mm in the back, simply to save about $60 (unless I can find some used), and it looks like the H&R 20mm spacers uses the wheel bolts...should be ok?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

if i can sell both sets of my current wheels i will be looking to get rid of some h&r 25 and 30 mm bolt style smacer... 
i think they cost about $270 shiped new...
i need my wheels's gonesss


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

word, we will talk if everything works out


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I. AM. GOING. TO ****ING. MURDER. SOMEONE.
those wheels sold for $455!!!!!!
I went to bid, which would have won me the auction, but it wont let me because Im in canada...even though i already discussed shipping with the seller.
im so ****ing pissed off...right now.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

"Blame Canada!"








I love South Park.
Sorry about your luck dude, people use some kind of Ebay hack that lets them one up bidders until the time runs out....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_"Blame Canada!"








I love South Park.
Sorry about your luck dude, people use some kind of Ebay hack that lets them one up bidders until the time runs out....


not me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

that wasnt even the problem, it was that the seller had his shipping to "USA" I guess instead of contact for price or some stupid crap. 
uber lame.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wheel/tire guys (again);
spacer opinions for my RCs; 7.5" wide, et43?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

im saying 20 front 30 back.....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow...they do sit in alot but daaaaamn...


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

On my stock wheels I ran 15 back and 10 front....here's a pic, although it's hard to see haha. Damn ice.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya those are still waaaaaay in there...even though those are probably 7" wide right?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I thought they were 7.5.....it's been a while since I messed with stockies. If not 7.5 then disregard thoughts on spacing haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just checked my stockers...16x7.
im thinking maybe 15 and 20, or 20 and 25...**** it, im going to pull out the ruler tomorrow, haha.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

ooooooooo gettin technical


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looks like its going to be 25 rear 17 front...i think that should do the trick.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

final offset et20. lol.
from:








to:








once i get the fronts im lowering it, hehe.


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 4:59 PM 12/12/2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

nice dude!! i like the center caps


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha thanks


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
once i get the fronts im *slaming* it

fixed it for you.... you better do it you pu$$y


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

lol the bets on


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

waiting on the 17mm spacers for the front...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

you didnt say no to slamming it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

probably 24" GTF for now...so 1/2 from where its at. 
if i can get some cash for a mkII GTI to auto-x next year it goes lower.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I never thought I would hear you wanting to lower your car lol. Looks good sir







best get to rolling those fendersssss.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

question about that...2 actually.
i dont need to roll the rears, do i?
there is a screw (holding the fender liner i guess) on the front fender, do i remove it to roll, or keep it there?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

the rears are pretty damn thin as it is, so no. for the fronts, i took my whole fender liner off to roll the fenders, and i trimmed that spot of the liner where the screw was placed. dont take my advice though because mine dont hang very nicely anymore


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I haven't touched the rears. The nice thing about the rear is when you hit a bump the wheels rotate up into the wells avoiding them








Now for the fronts, well for me I rolled it with the liner in. Then it eventually popped out from being pinched in. I think the tire was hitting it at the top which eventually popped it out, then I just cut the part enough so it wont rub. I used an actual roller and it worked perfect for me. I now have possession of one courtesy of goodhews who has left it in my hands so eventually I will finish my fenders....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

i used a bat lol


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Not me haha. I've done the bat thing in the past, and yes while it does work, it just doesn't turn out as nice.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ok, so could i roll them with the liner/screw in, as i dont want to remove the liner all together.
my bro needs to get his done too, so were going to rent the roller, i need to take lessons from him:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

i love your brothers car. its so cool


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

There's a spot on the front of the fender where it meets the bumper. I had to snip it a bit so it wouldn't pull the fender out all goofy. You will see when you get in there. I didn't unscrew anything. If you can put suspension on your car you can roll your fenders. It's super easy with a roller, just make sure you get the paint and metal up to temp with some heat. Especially this time of the year considering your northerness....


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dont listen to how i did it, we did it with a baseball bat on the audi. only got a small dent on 1 fender.. its fixed now.. only ****ty part is the inner fender will rub and separate over time and mine dangles. i need to trim it.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

i have a eastwood fender roller geoff... im sure we could work something out...
and that goes for any of you fellas... i would just need a deposit and you pay shipping... would only ask for like $20 to rent it out
i rolled all four corners... i trimed the plastic in the front then tucked in the area that you roll flat..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the tips guys, i figured it was straight forward but wanted to ask about that screw/the liner.
tim, i might take you up on that, my brother knows a local guy so i think were getting the same kind of deal. if it falls through i will be in touch.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_kim touch.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

that sounds provocative


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would like opinions on paint for my RCs. initially i thought lime green, then i thought that purple i painted the rings with...but im not sure if i want something less...loud. 
for some reason im thinking white...
my 7am client canceled today, so im going to start sanding them.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

hmmmmm, idk to be honest. i dont usually like painted RCs, but surprise me








whats your job?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

strength and conditioning coach. up at 5:30, nothing to do until 5pm, lol. let the sanding and lowering of coils begin!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

forgot to mention, the RCs will take me florida and back at the end of january with their current tires, and then they will be mounted on my R compounds for auto-x next year (unless i get that mkII







)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

take me to florida plz


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_strength and conditioning coach. up at 5:30, nothing to do until 5pm, lol. let the sanding and lowering of coils begin!

i want pics of you tucking tire... tonight!


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm usually all up for painting wheels and refinishing, but personally, I love the RC's in the silver.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

keith, its like youre inside my head. RCs arent being touched, at least not now...its not worth me taking the tires off.
rears are currently tucking....a liiiiiittle.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
rears are currently tucking....a liiiiiittle. 


pics or its bullsh^t


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bad pic. 








i still want lower, but i was freezing my ass off. 5 threads left in the rear.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Our driveway sucks taint.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_keith, its like youre inside my head.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
tucking


















I know that parking lot haha. Are you part of the PMSC?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OMSC, that was a regional event that PMSC was hosting. small lot, great layout though, lol.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
i still want lower 

I like the new attitude, took you long enough.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what can i say, im a late bloomer.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

i want full car low shots







you have till monday


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I hate silver cars, but by the end of this thread, I was in love







.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i want full car low shots







you have till monday

very late...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, fenders are rolled but my front spacers still arent here. rest assured it is going lower though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickBroderick* »_I hate silver cars, but by the end of this thread, I was in love







.

thanks!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mah ish now, around 24" all around


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Looks lower in person


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

go about another inch and you'll be in 'standard' territory


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

"standard" haha
Looks good Geoff but like Bobby said 23" is perfect for stock wheels and tires.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol, 16s for winter only. im re-thinking going to 18s this summer, i may stick with another set of 17s


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

24 is good untill spring.. then you better turn them down to 23 
but the car looks much better at this hight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

agreed, my only hang up now is auto-x.
i can adjust the coils easy enough, but im not paying for an alignment every month before each race.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

it looks great geoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You have passed me in lowness, but only for a few more months hehe. It looks lower than 24 to me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i thought it was too...i may have to re measure.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You aren't doing that in Canadian inches are you bwahahaha. jk. That doesn't even make sense haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol, its the hat way.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

rofl, much love much love. We need to get you and your bro some LOA stickers up there. I've never mailed anything to Canada, anything special needed like Canadian postage?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i dont know, ive never mailed anything from the US, haha. i bought one from colin and one from dr.b when i joined, im rocking the yellow one and matt gets the chrome one.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So you got the sparkle one? I'm rocking one of those haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yup haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_mah ish now, around 24" all around









didnt think id ever see this car at 24" haha. looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, thanks wes.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

front spacers arrived today, they go on tomorrow and i evaluate the low situation.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone tell me how these would look on a B5


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

"How low can you go..how low can you go."
I think you could pull off those wheels with proper low. They remind me of James' wheels even though they are obviously different.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

i second the low...
slamed these wheels would look good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

i froze my ass of putting the front spacers on and dropping the front a touch. the spacers are a little small, imo, but will work.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

what size are those benz wheels? i want them


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Those wheels have potential. I agree though, they need a good drop to make them work.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wheels are 18x8.5 et35
matt:










_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 8:07 PM 1/10/2010_


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I like those sterns a lot. You can get those pretty cheap if you keep your eyes open for them. Some Mustang owners don't know what they have. HRE makes a very very similar looking wheel as well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have a set on watch for SUPER cheap.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*

omfg please get those wheels







that pshop looks so good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 11:07 PM 1/19/2010_


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Those remind me of fittipaldis. I like.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Insomniac2100)*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*

I almost picked up a set of sterns a few months back. Such a nice wheel but the guy wanted too much. 







At that last photoshop with the rear camber.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm, not sure if i like those as much as the sterns...i think its the photo i used though.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

98a4 i think was the guy who use to rock those. They are my dream wheel and it sucks that the guy is selling them now. I tried to buy them at least 4 times and he wouldn't sell them, now he has them posted and i have no coinage. 
http://i52.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

they definitely look better on the car...plus the rarity factor counts for a bit. ha


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I loved the BBS RF's on 98A4's car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If you don't get them then I have no choice but to assume you like other men......


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh noes...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

from today with the RCs back on...god I love these wheels


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

beautiful <3


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

mine!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweeeeet
specs ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

17x8 et32 as is...going to trade the lips for 1" or 1.5" polished...so hopefully 17x8.5" which would make them et20...not sure if that would work or not.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

i dont think your offset will change unless you change the barrel's
http://www.stanceworks.com/for...=3145


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 1:32 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh ya, youre right...im retarded.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think the lips might actually be .5" after looking at that. 7" barrel, .5" face, .5" lip


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

not to change the subject away from the wheel discussion, but im interested to see/hear if the body work on the bumper is done yet?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nope, lol.
im driving from toronto to florida on thursday so i chose to wait...i didnt want it to be ruined right after being done. 
i havent even sanded down my filler plates...they are all in though.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

good choice on waiting.. cause they say it takes 6-9 months for it all to properly cure and sand/salt from the snowy season will make the clear flake and chip VERY easily. up here they recommend waiting till its warm to do any paint work.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

plus PA uses charcoal instead of salt i hear...thats basically a sand blasting waiting to happen. 
FWIW, there is ZERO snow here...its about 6*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

You are coming down to Florida in the B5!!??


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

ok good call on waiting!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_plus PA uses charcoal instead of salt i hear...thats basically a sand blasting waiting to happen. 
FWIW, there is ZERO snow here...its about 6* 


lol we use rock salt and sand here.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

lol ok same **** here...
chris, **** ya! i cant wait to drive that pig the whole way.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
lol we use rock salt and sand here.

you wish.. they use cinders here


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

up here its sand and salt.. there is a refill place not far from the house.
sucks down your way.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_chris, **** ya! i cant wait to drive that pig the whole way. 

IMed.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_lol ok same **** here...
chris, **** ya! i cant wait to drive that pig the whole way. 


you'll love it.. i loved driving mine down at like 23-23.5" GTF on my RS6 wheels.. man that was truely a fun journey


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
you'll love it.. i loved driving mine down at like 23-23.5" GTF on my RS6 wheels.. man that was truely a fun journey

you mean you love calling me from somewhere in VA asking me how the hell the valence came off


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
you mean you love calling me from somewhere in VA asking me how the hell the valence came off


lol, dont hit 3" high seam sealer in the cement when your subframe is 2" off the ground.. i mashed the valance, it popped out and got drug about a mile before i pulled over.. lmao.
"dear, wtf is that noise, is my bumper hanging off"


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha...i might even let the woman drive a bit...she drove it (and a standard for that matter) for the first time yesterday


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
you wish.. they use cinders here

helps to fill in the potholes that penndot refuses to patch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LOL


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

rule of thumb: listen to Bobby. I think the 215/40s look a little goofy, they lowered me about half an inch though, lol. rear needs to come down a little bit, good thing I just had an alignment done


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Canada has some nice palm trees


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

loool, it does doesnt it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Sucks balls that you are so close yet still so far away


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

I know.








ps the suspension has settled a little/the driveway its in is weird...so im less stressed. lol.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_I know.








ps the suspension has settled a little/the driveway its in is weird...so im less stressed. lol.

Chill! Your car is low, your in Florida, it's snowing here....gtfo


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*

those tires need moar lows.... but the car looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to getting it low


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathLens* »_
Chill! Your car is low, your in Florida, it's snowing here....gtfo

















dude its not even sunny here...i had more of a tan when i left.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

i saw the picture and was "WTF??? Palm trees







" Then i remembered you where going to Florida.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_








dude its not even sunny here...i had more of a tan when i left. 

i was there during the coldest week in 20 years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

thats what chris was saying...we both had crap weather.
except today when we were at the beach and there was not a cloud in the sky


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

40 series on a set of 17's is the ****.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_40 series on a set of 17's is the ****.

youre ****...


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

what would be a better size for them I was gunna go with 205_40s for my RCs


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

215/45
but dont listen to me
do 205/40 like Gee-Off


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea I've seen pics of 205/45 but the looked too meaty to me


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no clue how man.. i have 215/45's and they are nice, not super meaty at all
but a 40 series on a 17, is the same, side wall height or "appearance" as a 35 on an 18 is.
just use that for reference.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

its 215/40 nut slinger...i agree they are _slightly_ small, but on level ground they dont look too bad at all.


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

ok cool..im tryin to find the right size for 17s cause i dnt wanna regret getting a different size







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

215/40 is going to have the same sidewall height with any diameter wheel...
car looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

thanks man.
i didnt think 5mm would look too much different...it really does


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

5mm difference as in a 40 series tire compared to 45? the 40 in 215/40 isn't 40mm, it means that the sidewall height is 40% of the tire width (215 x .40). so yeah if you were coming from a 225/45, the sidewalls should be ~15mm/.6" shorter and the car should be that much lower.. right?


_Modified by aledelic42 at 5:44 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

ya...i knew that too, lol. the car is about half an inch lower all around


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my new favoritist pic...








and the current state of the bumper...








I ripped the skid plate mounting bracket off on I-75 courtesy of an Kentucky and Ohio slacking on their snow/giant ****ing ice ball removal. I officially feel low because I had it on jackstands (good thing I brought them) in a Wendys parking lot; tearing **** off the underside because it was dragging on the ground


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
eventually you wont have to rip **** off in parking lots... it removes itself after a while


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

very true.. i got bored and lowered 1 coil last night.. i guess when i get unlazy, i'll drop the rest.
2 feet of snow right now and my car has gone from the driveway, to the street.. lol **** ripping my bumper off again.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i avoided PA completely on the way home, KY and OH were waaaaaaay bad enough. I accidentally pulled into a closed rest area and plowed the **** out of about 500 feet of road. haha...my girlfriend just rolled her eyes.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

penndot keeps up.. they have to now, acouple years ago, we got a nasty ice storm and i-81 became untravelable and many ppl got stuck and penndot did nothing. Army reserves had to go out in humvees to rescue ppl and bring them food/blankets.
after that fiasco and getting sued. They keep ON TOP of the roads as much as physically possible.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dude i saw more vehicles in the ditch/median today that i ever have...anywhere; including a transport on its side and multiple others just off the road. 
i also witnessed some crazy new yorker in an echo careen into the median (50 foot wide ditch/grass on I-75), get sideways in 1' of snow, and then straighten out and continue to drive along, hahaha....craziest **** i have ever seen.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

even though the northeast sees snow like this quite often, NO ONE up here can drive in it worth a ****.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no kidding, everything in the ditch was all wheel drive too...haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Glad you made it home okay. Pictures look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks chris.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

sexy geoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

I absolutely love your car.
I've been trying to track down a nice set of RC's for a long time now, and everytime I see your car I wish I had them more and more.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks!
mine will likely be for sale soon...lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you're gonna ship em to me for awhile, i gotta "try em out" lmao


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Are they really?
Let me know when you do decide to sell. I'm sure we could work something out, yours look to be in great condition and I can cover shipping costs.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

o my did you???


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_o my did you???


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

goddamn it, find me cool wheels.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im trying to score some cheap RSIIs


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

lovely


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

finding a set of wheels for this season sucks


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_finding a set of wheels for this season sucks









agreed


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

geoff.. you had better polish those


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the faces or the lips?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

both


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pfft no. 
lips will be polished, faces will be painted factory colors.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_pfft no. 
lips will be polished, faces will be painted factory colors. 


I fully agree with this route of attack. You can still buy BBS silver. Gold isn't available anymore but the silver still is.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

I got the paint and codes for their silver and what they call platinum...i couldnt get the grey which sucks. rest assured, i will find it or die trying
i kind of want to get crazy with the bolts (being that the lips and faces will be factory and conservative). but at the same time i dont...


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 8:07 PM 2/10/2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_









Ohhhh yummy! I think you should repaint them gold. It looks good on the silver.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think if they went any color but factory it would be a charcoal/darker grey. I hope to have the lips polished within a few weeks.
random shot from FL with the bumper shaved...I cant wait.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I love your car so much


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*

thanks man.
RCs are on indefinite loan to my uncle to be put on his S4 (assuming they fit over B6 S4 front brakes...assuming he goes that route.)
Im sure they will find there way back on this car with R compounds in the coming years. for now, this car will stay low-ish and hopefully prettier.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Cant wait to see the RF's done and mounted.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you and me both bro-ski.


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

nice car.. very cleann http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks man.
center caps came today, looks like the silver portion is actually machined, not painted...hopefully my wheel guy can replicate it on the wheel itself.
i is getting excited.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i love the wheels man.
the last week, i've forgotten i've owned an Audi


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya you have!
i wont be able to grab that ish until monday, but i will let you know how it goes down.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thank you very much for that Geoff..
put it this way, grabbing me that airbag cover, is saving me over 200 bucks. they go for 300-325 used on vortex.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats frigging insane. were you able to find a pic for me just in case?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah get on aim.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

Geoff super stoked on the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

me too, lips are in for polish hopefully i see them back this coming week or the following one. it is super warm here, i need them on!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i'd buy those wheels in a heartbeat for the mk3 if they were 16x8 or 9's.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i wish they were 8.5s...maybe one day


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

The wheels are going to look awesome!! I can't wait to see them on. Never will I polish anything by hand again!!! 


_Modified by colinisneat at 11:14 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ps-if anyone knows how the RF center caps actually stay attached to the wheel...tell me!
lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

The whole brushed metal looking area or just the BBS cap? The center doesn't just screw in? On my RS's the center stays attached to the hex nut, thing with the BBS logo in it, with a ring and then you screw the hex nut in to the wheel.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

what exhaust are you running? i love the way it looks.
im to lazy to go through 20+ pages to find out








car looks great by the way.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (lukasss)*

Exhaust is 2.5" custom from a 3" test pipe straight through to a Remus muffler. 
Colin, that whole center part is the cap. It doesn't screw in, just kind of sits there. Lol. I also thought the brushed part was paint before I actually had the caps in my hand.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

So for about an hour and a half, I read your whole timeline... i think you should give me those avus rims lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Sole_)*

The track wheels? Those are my uncles winter wheels lol. He has my RCs now.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

oh man lol... i want those soo BAD, i love all the work you did... were in competition for who has the best B5 in pickering!, overall your car owns mine lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (Sole_)*

What's the back of the center cap look like?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (colinisneat)*

Complicated. Lol. I will post pics when I am at home base. If you search on eBay I bought then there and the seller has pics. Stefan something.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Still saddened about the wheels, but I'm super stoked they are going on your car and that they are going to look amazing. I'm excited to see them finished haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

colin


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

kinda looks like they just pop over the outer center bore part.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

center bore is much smaller than the inner diameter of the cap. wheels are not painted yet, but i cant see paint making up that much of a void.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

maybe the caps were meant for rf's with a center bore larger then 57.1


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i thought that too, they were listed as fitting the faces i have...im stumped.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Geoff are you planning to do you oil change soon? if you dont mind showing me how to do it ide really appreciate it let me know!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

soon ya, but I get it done at independent tuning. they are the only guys around that sell motul so since im there for like 15$ i just get them to do it.
you cant really screw it up though, drain and fill.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I wonder if maybe your caps are for the monoblock RF's?????


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

spoke to the seller, i need a centercap key. they turn and sort of lock onto the hub. when turned the plastic tabs overlap and sort of push a plastic ring against the hub which has a lip on it. lol...go figure.
im guessing its the same key as for RSs...anyone have one?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_soon ya, but I get it done at independent tuning. they are the only guys around that sell motul so since im there for like 15$ i just get them to do it.
you cant really screw it up though, drain and fill.

youd be suprised how badly you can screw up an oil change, haha
glad to hear you got the cap situation sorted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i guess you could screw it up...i have faith that he hopefully wont though, haha.
i hope to have the wheels done in a week or two, we had snow last night which was random, so probably on by the 1st of april.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
im guessing its the same key as for RSs...anyone have one? 

Black forest industries has some for $17. 
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yup thats the one im looking, i sent them an email to confirm that they are the same one.
thanks brotha.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I had this pic I took a few months ago on my phone and just found it again haha.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_same key as for RSs...anyone have one? 



i do


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol. keith that pic is awesome.
timothy, i bought one on ebay for like 6 bucks. hah
wheels are out of my hands, next time i see the they will be in pieces, ready to be put together and mounted.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait to see them finished


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

me either


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the time is near


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Ohhhhhh giggidy giggidy


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DeathLens)*

i never thought bolts could be sexy.............. until just now


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (audi-quattro 2.8)*

oh and 1000th POST


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha
wheels are officially being worked on starting tomorrow...im excited.
im toying with the idea of selling them, what are they worth???


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Don't do it!!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol, i probably wont...i dont want to search for wheels again


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
im toying with the idea of selling them, what are they worth???


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

omfg I will drive to candadia and slaughter your car if you sell those, like for reals.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha, while youre at it can you finish sanding my bumper?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sure thing, I've got a fresh pack of 80grit I can use


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol nice. that may be my sunday project.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The RCs are back on temporarily, I had the itch to take some pics...I'm going to miss these wheels:
What my bumper will look like...me likey
































part of me want to bring the rear down a _bit_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Nice geoff, I love those wheels on your car. Those pics came out awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks mikey, im really happy with the pics


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I usually think rc's are kinda boring but you make them look so good. the pictures and car are very nice, I especially like this one you posted in the picture gallery thread but not here..








I also like the simply clean sticker by the way
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by aledelic42 at 8:36 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (aledelic42)*

Geoff you make silver look good....can't say that enough!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys!
i can honestly say that i love the look with the RCs. alex, i was trying to divide an conquer, lol, but i love that one too.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im booooooored. 
over-edited, over-saturated, under-cleaned


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Wrong set of BBS's I'm afraid..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i know, im itching for the others...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Pics look great! I love the look with those RCs, but the RFs will be a whole new level








I like the over-edited and over-saturated pic, all of mine are like that lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha most of mine are too...its the only way to roll.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bumper got some love today...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

tree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

That picture is great haha, really shows off the stubby and the tree looks nice.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im liking it too...even without a front mount these things look BA without a bumper.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I started a trend


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i really want to drive around with it like this...but im not sure how legal that is. oh well, i get the coupe back next week so i will drive that.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I started a trend









haha it really is the new trend.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I drove around for a week no problems.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Yeah but you don't need inspection in florida, so the cops wouldn't even bother


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i dont have a front plate anyway...im pretty sure i need the bumper though, and thats more obvious. haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_Yeah but you don't need inspection in florida, so the cops wouldn't even bother

FLORIDA FTW!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i drove around for a few days without a bumper when i first put my front mount on.
every ***** in a 30mi radius was trying to race me
r.i.c.e.r


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mine was off today...got some weird looks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

absolutely nothing new going on...bumper is back on and sanded...paint in a week or two. RFs are still not done...










ya...thats a ninja


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Haha, love the ninja.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Badass.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'ma cover this bitch in stickers.










finally got new mirror glass as well as a clear coolant reservoir.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

were getting there:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow Geoff you are getting some work done! Its gonna look like a new car when done. 

What's the damage??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

not even sure yet, but i had to factor in new fenders (because mine were rotted behind the scenes), new front door trim, some rust repair on the front drivers door, a new windshield and an ass load of 3M clear bra, haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh wow...you are dropping some coin I guess. haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Hot damn, I can't believe you're getting rid of your football . 

Represent the pre facelift jeez!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

technically i still am, lol. my fenders turned out to be rotted (i was going to fill and shave them), so i bought 98.5 fenders because there is one less hole to fill. i am also getting the corners trimmed to fit my 1 piece headlights prior to paint. 

i think stuff was painted today, the car should be back to me monday. 

wheels have also been given an eta of next week.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

wow wasnt expecting this! 
should look awesome all said and done.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

nice, i would however suggest against the clear bra... in a year its gonna be peeled up and oxidized looking


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ive had it on the hood for 3 years with no issues. we peeled it up and the paint underneath was mint. maybe the material used can vary? 

its cheaper to re-3M the car every year or 2 than re-paint it if it does happen to fade.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

if you stick that clear bra on the car before its fully cured, you are going to pull the paint up/clear up. When I went to get mine painted after it was first keyed, every shop in town, including Lees dad (1sharpcactus on here) that i cant buff it, stick stickers on it, etc. for 6-9 months. 

so just be careful.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

damn i didnt think it was that long. i know they arent going to do anything for a day or 2


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking Good, Can't wait to see it back together again. do I hear another B5 Battalion Photoshoot once this is done?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha we might need one.

also, this should be here tomorrow:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

look at you steppin up your game.. details on elim setup ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

2871 with tapp 415cc tune, 034 high flow mani, nothing too special. should be a niiiiiiice change though.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

enjoy the setup.. once its on, you'll enjoy ~300awhp at the flick of a key.

I know you said you're doing clutch later on, but with all of that stuff out of the way, without a lift, pulling the motor is easiest to swap the clutch.. 

food for thought brother.

have fun with the install.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks bobby...as much as i would love to do the clutch now i cant swing it. i think i can get access to a lift when the clutch does go (and i know it will).


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

updates...how excited am i?


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

lookin real good man


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

omg


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

your car is looking so good. I didn't even know all of this was going on, I can't wait to see the wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff that looks awesome! Shaved turn signals give it such a smooth look. Can't wait to see it with the bumper mounted and your NEW WHEELS on!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

You and me both! This could be a big week; I should get the car back and turbo on for sure, maybe even the wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*sigh* to my car lookin like ass and yours making huge progress forward.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

got the car back today!










done:

shaved and painted fenders
shaved and painted bumper
painted 1/2 roof
painted doors
new windshield
polished headlights

to do:

elim setup
front fount (courtesy of Justin aka JumboBlack)
RF's (should be done Tuesday, and mounted next week)
paint grille surround


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

The car came out really nice Geoff.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

To the untrained eye, it looks like it came that way stock, Which is a compliment! Car came out amazing.:beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

So smooth and clean. I love that shaved look. Car looks fresh, I can't wait to see the new wheels on there.

If you don't mind me asking how much did all of that set you back?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was looking at it tonight...in the rain...and the lack of the side marker somehow makes me appreciate the car's natural lines a little more. 

As for price; I get a good deal on labor and parts, so it's really not accurate. I would say without needing new fenders and a windshield, I would have been set back about 2 grand for just the paint and prep...if not more.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good Geoff! I can't wait to get my front end painted...someone donate some money :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Chris! Ps your package should arrive this week


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

very oem plus. can't wait to see the rf's.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Looks so good Geoff! I can't wait to get my front end painted...someone donate some money :laugh:


 you and me both bud!

looks so good Geoff, Rf's are gunna blow my mind. haha.


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

car looks sick:thumbup: it looks brand new cant wait to c what els u hav pland for the car


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

my brother was kind enough to pick up the RFs. 

the center caps are not an identical match, but the previous owner had the faces media blasted, and to machine them i think they needed to take off a significant amount of material...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You'll never notice once they are on the car. SO SICK! Can't wait to see them mounted!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i dont even want to mount them, lol. they are too pretty


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

That's something you hang over your mantle, not put on a car.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It's like freaking Christmas around here today!










Spent about 4 hours assembling and sealing all the wheels last night. I have to run another bead of sealant tonight and then they should be on the car for Friday.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow very nice. You car came a long way. Well put together.:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll take your BBS's!!!! haha I can't wait for them to be on.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

My software and MAF came today, and I will put the second layer of silicone on the wheels tonight. they go to the shop tomorrow for mounting on friday. the car will be in its first show ever this sunday, lol.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Geoff WTF you are outta control....should prob just send everything my way haha 

Ill ge the $15 to you soon too..im having banking troubles and waiting for things to get straightened out.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> the car will be in its first show ever this sunday, lol.


You'll probably win the class too:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Agreed!^^


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

well, its a vw show at heart so i have to enter the passat class i suppose...not sure how many will even be in it. win by default maybe? lol.


----------



## carbster (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks really nice man! Paintwork is top notch! And those wheels:beer::thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Man those wheels are gonna look sick on your car:thumbup:


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

I am in a perfect position to steal all of this stuff...

Bids? Anyone?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

your brother would cut your nuts off.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, matt, didnt you notice the wheels are no longer in the front room 

bobby, when does your ish plan to run again?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> haha, matt, didnt you notice the wheels are no longer in the front room
> 
> bobby, when does your ish plan to run again?


nvr, i sent it to scraper


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

going back to minitrucks bobby?

so i got the tires mounted, got them home and went to put them on the car. after wrestling with the goddamn hub bolted spacers on the rear i come to realize that my wheels have a huuuuuuuuuuuge center bore. SWEET. 

stole my moms city jetta and went to the local tire n mag store. what do you know? the wheel faces are benz center bore (chris, i know you feel my pain.) luckily, he had 4 centering rings in just the size i needed. oh, and the wheels are cone seat, so i bought new lugs.

i literally almost cried today, lol. wheels will be on in about T-minus 2 hours


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> going back to minitrucks bobby?


already bought one.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> already bought one.


Queer.

How annoying is that center bore!? I have some spacers in the rear that act like hubcentric rings. The fronts I still have to use rings.

POST PICTURES ALREADY!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Queer.


thanks "brother"


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

sooooo pictures ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

im so bummed right now, you guys cant imagine.

the fronts are too wide...the offset is not right. i cut my brand ****ing new fenders to try and minimize the rubbing...i even raised the coils 2 turns. its better, but they still rub a little bit.

im unloading these wheels. im so upset with myself for cutting the fenders...so upset. now all i can think is that my mint new bodywork is going to be ruined with rust...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought you had already fitted them at some point and made necessary steps in making sure they work... but yet, you'll wanna get that repainted, the fenders at least, bc they will chip in no time.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i taped off the inside of the fender and used a rubberized rocker guard paint to make sure there are no issues. thankfully you cant really tell unless you really get down and look for it. 

i never had a test fit done, almost as soon as i got the wheels they went to the shop to get built, and i only got them back this week/built them. 

they could fit on a B5, maybe with slightly smaller tires or for someone who doesnt mind the occasional rubbing...i just cant stand it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dude you can make et26 work. What size tires did you get?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

215/40 all around


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

it looks like a 205/40 may do me good on the front...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> it looks like a 205/40 may do me good on the front...


I have a couple I could ship you.

140 for both. Falken 512's less than 90 miles on them.

Let me know.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Nick, I am going to try and match my rear tires (Nexen N5000s), if that fails I will take you up on that. Thanks again!

Ok, after 3 or 4 deep breaths, and a long chat with my uncle (who hooked me up with the bodywork), the decision is keep the wheels, get some 205/40s (and re-evaluate where there is rubbing, if any). Then I will clean up my fender trimming job and the fenders will come off and go back in for paint/rust-proofing on the underside.

I trimmed off a good amount of the fender liner, and it seems that is what it was rubbing on the most (although the fender, before trimming, was certainly an issue.) The car will be at the show tomorrow and I will get pics, you cant see any fender cuts unless you look underneath it...and even then, I did a pretty good job, lol. 

Anyway, yesterday and this morning were super stressful, but I feel good to go now.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

dont worry be happy  . Heh I hear you man but at the same time remember that quite a few people here will be envious that you are able to get a painjob (myself included). Cannot wait to finish school and get a proper job so i can really get my car looking how i want.....anywayz good luck and everything looks gorgeous!! I have the same colour exterior...except not flawless like yours


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank God! I was hoping you wouldn't give up on them!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, after basically destroying my front tires after 50 miles and talking to Bobby, it seems my wheels are actually around et6, which as we all know is not so great up front. Seems as though the previous owner pieced together the 3 pieces from god knows where. 

My only options are to machine the wheels if possible, or replace the barrels (which is way beyond what I feel I want to do.)

FML


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yikes.. i was wondering why you were having so many problems with et26


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

wow that sucks man. im sorry.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Bummer! I was so stoked to se those. Do we atleast get a couple pictures of them mounted? I was actually super bored today and went through your whole build thread. Got me motivated for sure man :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Well, after basically destroying my front tires after 50 miles and talking to Bobby, it seems my wheels are actually around et6, which as we all know is not so great up front. Seems as though the previous owner pieced together the 3 pieces from god knows where.
> 
> My only options are to machine the wheels if possible, or replace the barrels (which is way beyond what I feel I want to do.)
> 
> FML


That is really the only thing I can come up with.

Since the guy knows you can use RS barrels/lips for the wheels, I def think he pieced together something that worked for him.

Your wheels are suppose to be 17x8.5 ET20 which even that works for you in the front. You went 1" lip instead of 1.5, so you have a 8" wide wheel. You would of stuck in slightly further then Nic's old fat fives when doing the offset calculator. 

I def think he used a barrel with a different offset and built on top of that and you are somewhere in the 0-10 offset range, especially since you are cutting the tire, 1/4 of an inch into the first set of treads.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Measure from the mounting surface of the rim to the outside of the barrel. I will tell you the exact offsets from that. And aren't you running spacers?

If you took 1/2" off the lip of a 8 1/2" wheel that was et 26, you would be at et 38ish. If you are saying you are now around an et 6 or something these wheels would have had around a 8mm negative offset to begin with. 

Also, do you have adjustable upper control arms?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

if you were to buy RF's new, they would be 17x8.5 ET20..... Geoff bought them with 1" lips instead of 1.5" lips, so they were 8's, he came up with an et26. 

Problem is, the guy was selling them as 17x8 with offset of 30 or 32.. the guy has no idea what he's concocked and Geoff isnt too sure where to start either.

When he pulled them off, he will be measuring out the offset, but b/c of where they are setting, he has to be in the 0 to 10 range of offset for a 8" wheel.

He isnt running spacers on these, he was with the RC's.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sooo about those pics?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

^What he said


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm back to square one.

Wheel OUTER width=9.5"
Wheel ACTUAL width=8.5" (9.5" outer, subtract .5" for each bead)
Backspacing=5.5"
Center Line=4.25" (4.75" if I use the OUTER width, not sure which to use)

So my offset is either 19 or 32 on an 8.5" wheel. Am I looking at this correctly?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you would be 19, you want to use the outter measurement.. at least that is what i'm finding on all the how to measure offset sites.

b/c an offset of 32, would work with a 8.5.. but 19 isnt going to. 

so you have 8.5's instead of 8's.. time for .5" lips.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

this is horse****.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks sassy. Pics from the front to show poke please. I have 8.5" front et23 right now and with my fenders rolled out about 1/4" they still sit inside. 
You've already chopped your fenders abit, roll them out and call it a day.

Heres a link for reference

https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks Brad, I am uploading a slightly better pic, but I don't think I took one directly from the front.

pulled fenders??? not sure I'm into that. I wish I was given correct info. about the wheels I bought, lol.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

smaller tires would set this off


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

adjustable upper control arms to camber those thing in... I like it. Tire does look abit chunky from this angle.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so aggressive! I love it! Do what Brad said, get some adj. control arms, camber those babies in and call it a day!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thats a **** load of money for something i only planned to run for this summer anyway, lol.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

He has chewed a good 1/4 of an inch of the first treat of tire up.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I will take a better pic of the tire later on...

Honestly, all I want now, in order, is:

To fix my fenders (honestly I trimmed about 3mm off...and I made a bigger deal of it than it was, but I want them painted again for piece of mind...plus I will always have trimmed fenders now, lol)

Pick up an affordable set of either 17" or 18" wheels...

Sell the RF's, haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I will take a better pic of the tire later on...
> 
> Honestly, all I want now, in order, is:
> 
> ...


If I had the money....


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, with all the wheel issues you'd think you bought those from RB Wheels. I'm hoping everything works out, I know how you're feeling.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

a 17x8.5 et35 with my 215/40s should be just fine on the front im guessing...right? i will run them as is on the front and with my 17mm spacer on the rear making them et18 on the rear. i imagine with my custom trimmed fenders i should be fine, lol.

thoughts?


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

What wheels are you referring to?^^ yes, those offsets will work fine. A lil tuck up front and a lil poke out back


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

CHs


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

agreed, sell em.. they arent tickling my fancy to be honest


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm just worried I will have to sit on them for a whiiiiiiiile. 

but the CHs should look nice in that fitment...and I wont destroy my fenders


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

can you guys confirm this for me? based on this link http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...2=17&wheelwidth2=8.5&offset2=35&Submit=Submit

and the info (RCs had a final offset of 28 on the front, and the new wheels have an offset of 35) the CHs should only sit out another 6mm from where the RCs were???


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

You'll be fine with a +35 offset on an 8.5. My RS's are 8.5's up front with a 16mm spacer I'm at et23 and I have plenty of room to push out. I didn't even rub with that offset. I don't know if this information even helps you though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ya that helps, i think you have smaller tires than me but the difference in height between a 205 and a 215 is minimal. plus, the tires will stretch more on these than my RCs, so i should be good to go.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

got the CHs on tonight...and boy am I a happy camper. fitment in the front spot on, once i get some longer conical bolts i will put my 17mm spacers on the rear.

ZERO rubbing thus far, and i have to say, i like them more than the RF's

they will need to be worked on a little (curbed and scratched a little bit) but for now, i just want to enjoy them on the car


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Pick. Shures.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

that is too clean to be driven in anything but sunny weather 
congrats!! she looks beautiful


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think you might make silver look better than ever on a b5


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are a baller. What are the specs on those?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

wheels are 17x8.5, et 35. tires are my 215/40s all around...no rubbing anywhere, I love them!

thanks for the comments guys, i think we finally have a winner with these wheels, haha


----------



## carbster (Nov 9, 2009)

Kudos dude! Car's looking real neat with the CH's! The 17's look big! It's coz of how low your B5 is!
:beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i liked the RCs way more


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> i liked the RCs way more


:screwy::screwy:

I think those look 100 billion times better then the RCs!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im not a big fan of CHs haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol.

ive always wanted a set, i just assumed they would be 18s


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Mr.Low ...... EAT IT! 










The green machine will be introduced tonight :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

get em on...then we'll talk


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

New hotness


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

those pictures look like they should be in a calender or something.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

agreed, shots are awesome Matt, thanks!

did the one of the A4 and the VRT not work out?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Na, blurry. I need me a trigger

one more:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff the car looks so good! Nice shots Mr. Lens!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

some more from last night from my brother Matt (DeathLens) and another local guy (mikejoe)


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the pictures!! I wish I had skills or knew someone who could snap some shots of my car!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol i know, mine never turn out the same...

EuroFest 2010, Best Audi

:laugh:

Not sure how many were actually showing, there were a few parked in the show area


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

out with the old...


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice man. I'll see you in a bit!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

progress...


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

dirty, dirty


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I know....I just can't find the energy to clean everything the way it needs to be cleaned.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow i haven't been here in a while, looks amazing geoff


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> lol i know, mine never turn out the same...
> 
> EuroFest 2010, Best Audi
> 
> ...


Damn man, I didn't know yours was the one with the 17" CHs... I would have stopped and said hello.











Thats what mine was like at the show, but I had a layer of metal glaze epoxy over the cracks/washers and its all sanded out though. And the side grills are in.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

^Surprised I didn't see that there...where did you park?


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

haha, its pretty noticable with the red bumper. I was over on the main stretch down to the track entrance not the drag entrance, as I was just looking around and not entering the car for most needed paintjob.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahh I think thats the one place Geoff and I didn't check out:banghead:


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

There wasn't much over there, mostly jdm and suvs for some reason.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

DeathLens said:


> Ahh I think thats the one place Geoff and I didn't check out:banghead:


I want to say that I saw the car...the red bumper stands out. I think I saw it roll in.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm hoping to get it painted for Vagkraft, but I still dont know if I want to enter into the actual show yet haha.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hopng for the same turbo setup as you for next year....mind if we get a parts list??!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

GT2871R elim
034 high flow manifold
415cc genesis injectors
VR6 MAF
TAPP tune
hallman pro MBC
034 TIP
exhaust manifold gasket
manifold>turbo gasket 
turbo>cat (testpipe) gasket and studs/nuts
oil feed reducer
oil return gasket and bolts
banjo fitting and bolt, and hose for coolant return line

racetec front mount, silicone APR throttle body hose



i think thats it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Geoff, How much whp you thinking??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

somewhere around 280 i imagine. i plan to run water/meth at some point, but i dont want to really push it yet because i will stick with stock internals.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Car looks so much better now then it did on the first page of this thread! :beer:


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> somewhere around 280 i imagine. i plan to run water/meth at some point, but i dont want to really push it yet because i will stick with stock internals.


Dont be to worried about the bottom end. I'm running:

-T3/T40E
-Spa mani
-630cc injectors
-Ford lightening MAF
-TAPP tune
-3" exhaust all the way back
-EFK

plus a bunch more, and the stock internals are holding up fine. Its the torque spike that kills it. I'm looking into an Ebc that has RPM based boost control to get rid of the torque spikes yet still be able to get 25lbs at the top end.

Im running on wastegate pressure at 12psi right now, and its supposed to be pushing 300+ Whp


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

300+ on wastegate pressure? thats the setup i initially wanted to go with actually.

the problem with the 2871R elim with the high flow mani is exactly what you said, the insane amount of torque almost instantly, lol. i assume i will be fine, im just cautious.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

dowsett6 said:


> Dont be to worried about the bottom end. I'm running:
> 
> -T3/T40E
> -Spa mani
> ...


A 50 trim at 12psi is not 300whp... try 270ish i'd guess. Laser Viking on here is running 14-15psi on his, we went on a road trip the other day and his feels more in the 280-285 range

Our buddy Angus had a 2860 on 24psi, tapp tuning that put down 322 if i remember right.. it pulled just slightly harder then nics setup.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> A 50 trim at 12psi is not 300whp... try 270ish i'd guess.



Sweet thats nice to know


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

dowsett6 said:


> Sweet thats nice to know


also are you .63 housing or .48?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

cleaned the bay up a little bit. i have plans at some point to take off the intake manifold and match it to the valve cover, at the same time the pcv system will be deleted and a catch can will be hidden where the second washer fluid reservoir is....thats for later though.


----------



## carbster (Nov 9, 2009)

absolutely loving this car and the motor setup!:beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks! 

i need a way to try and at least consolidate all the wiring under that hood. i dont want to delete anything, just make it less visible or have it all flow together.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

F U manifold studs! 










finally got these on (well, someone else did  ) 

turbo goes on tomorrow...im waiting on the machine shop to finish with the intercooler piping and i still need to have a bracket made for it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

gettting there...this thing was not as easy to install as i had hoped it would be...especially without a bracket.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Which front mount is that geoff?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

racetec, courtesy of jumbo black


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think he said Racetec


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

jinx!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i seen that over on audizine. 

if geoff used his aim, he could ask nic what he used on the hot side.. lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha! We are all on at the same time...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Robert, did I do it right? lol 

End tank>larger pipe>straight silicone>metal pipe with DV tube>silicone>turbo


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

idk to be honest.. i always thought nics pipe ran under his AC lines.. but i could be wrong.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i tried that...if it does, he needs to chime in.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

here lazy 

Give*******ills 9:21 pm 
i cut the bracket, and bent the lines so it goes under


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

answer my texts you plaid wearing lumberjack bastard, i'll send you a pic of how mine is, since the bumper is off anyway


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

pass. i think this will work...hopefully.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> answer my texts you plaid wearing lumberjack bastard, i'll send you a pic of how mine is, since the bumper is off anyway


 i did reply...and i got no pic...hooker.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, you lumberjack bastard!! hahaha 

blame it on canada!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

:laugh: 

im going to bed gentlemen...im pretty sure i have pneumonia...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I told you to stop making out with the 10 dollar hookers, you'd catch something. 

20 dollar hookers is where its at.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

didnt get one, must be lost in canadia.. but ill send a pic


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i got your texts after i went to bed, did you elect to do that or did you have to because of the intake?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_I think I want the factory sport cloth over my cheap ass pleather junk. Do they have heat? As for the rings I think they look good, something subtle most people wouldn't notice.
> 
> yup, theyre heated.
> I cant tell you how many S4 guys have wanted to do straight swaps for these seats...they are the isht http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


i had my mechanic say he would do all work on my car for free for these seats. I have the exact same interior in my 97 a4 1.8tqs. Its tempting let me tell you.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

I love my sport cloth. If I ever bought an S4 I would swap these babies in and sell the A4 with the S4 leather. They are that awesome.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

finally back from vacation. just a re-edit from the plane ride home.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

where did you go on vacation?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

we went to san diego


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ See, even the Canadians know that Canada sucks.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

there are soooooooo many bums and crackheads in the gaslamp district of SD


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds like philly


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Its SoCal, nuff said.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick shot Geoff.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks chris!

we went to an outlet mall that was literally a crackhead's throw away from mexico. 

the car is finally almost done. all i have to do is hook the TIP to the MAF and put everything back together. then its off for tuning.


----------



## 98slowaudi (Aug 22, 2010)

whyyyyy did i look at this thread:banghead:...im gonna take my car and push it off a cliff...lol....every i had to go thru every page just got better and better :thumbup:beautiful car man


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

^ agreed...enjoy your toy


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

98slowaudi said:


> whyyyyy did i look at this thread:banghead:...im gonna take my car and push it off a cliff...lol....every i had to go thru every page just got better and better :thumbup:beautiful car man


lol thanks man, but you can likely drive your car off a cliff, mine would actually have to be pushed off at the moment.

moments before it left for my eurodyne guy:










things i hate:

034 TIP. honestly, im not one to bash a product, especially one from 034 because i love their stuff and what they do for this car. HOWEVER, that is the single worst fitting part i have ever come across. its like the aftermarket RS4 bumper of turbo inlets.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


did you have to find a place to shoot these pictures at that has an outlet for the lamps, or what? i want to get a lamp for night shoots, but i have been wondering if most of them are like battery powered or something... (i feel like this is a dumb question lol)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol the guy has what looked to me like a portable battery (almost the size of a small car battery), and a power bar


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i have a portable battery charger, i was hoping it had an outlet on it, but it doesnt. ill have to find something else


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Turns out my car had a 4bar FPR in it...as opposed to the stock 3bar it should have had. Not sure how that happened, I certainly have not replaced it. There was a leak at the MAF/TIP connection, all seems to be well and the car is being road tested as we speak...hope to go pick it up in a couple hours.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Geoff, Unless the FPR Changed Pre-facelife/Post-Face lift all A4's come with a 4Bar FPR. Heck, even my 90 has a 4Bar.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I have no record of it being changed, but apparently a 3bar was put in and the car ran 10x smoother. I don't know what to make of it, but I'm happy it's running better.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

edit: just double checked, stock _should_ be 4bar...now I'm confused. Maybe mine was toast... 

I do, however, recall reading way back when I was thinking about this upgrade that some guys were changing out to a 3bar FPR, I can't remember if it was B5 or B6 though, nor can I remember if it was an issue with a certain file/injector size.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine had a 4bar in it stock as well


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yea we are 4 bar stock, but some tuners want you to goto 3 bar or 5 bar depending upon the tune. 

in your instance, it might of gone bad and someone didnt know what to put in it and had that laying around.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

there is a 3bar in it now, and the car runs great. i have to turn the boost down a little bit and fit the bumper...we leave for OC tomorrow night! i think I just need to trim the vertical bars in the lower part of the bumper to fit around the piping coming out of the endtanks.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

safe trip:thumbup:

how far of a drive is that anyway?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

about 11 hours ish.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

by the way how hard is it to find 94 octane in NY and MD?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

idk about ny but i dont think youll be finding it easily in maryland. is that what youre tuned for?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeea. octane booster maybe.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

2 thing i am not completely happy with:

headlight still doesnt fit 100%
i didnt have time to trim and install the bumper grilles


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

have fun, maybe you'll go back next yr so i can finally meet ya.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Your best bet is to look for a *Sunoco*, Some offer 94 Ultra. If you can not find that, there are some Exxons few and far between that sell 100 octane (There is one in my area of NJ that i passed today $7.98 a gallon.).

You going to be at Rose's Saterday night at 7p.m?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

your gonna be hard pressed to find anything over 93 round here

theres only a handfull of places that i know of that offer 94+

have you ran your car on 93 ? i dont see 1% point of octane doing that terribly bad


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

octane booster is only .X octane.. meaning if it says it raises your octane 4 points. It only raises .4.. meaning 93 is now 93.4, not 97.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i checked the route and there appears to be a number of sunocos along the way, so that will be my best bet, 93 oct. will be a close second i suppose. all my local sunocos just closed 

i have not yet driven it on 91 or 93, i will just have to stay out of boost (which is already turned down to 17-18psi)

bobby, i plan to be there next year as well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

roller my brother got on the way down:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You better go next year..i'll drive to canada to pick you up if I have to.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ill be going, we will likely stay longer though. i have to leave right after the show today and drive through the night, ugh...

:banghead:

ps i saw james', wes' and nic's car at the audi meet last night...only guy i saw was Nic though and his car was crowded, lol. looks like James had a tire issue


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The car looks clean, I wish I could have gone. Hopefully next year I'll be there.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah popped a bead.. he text me asking if his spare was okay to run. i hope it stays on the rim for the ride home.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> i checked the route and there appears to be a number of sunocos along the way, so that will be my best bet, 93 oct. will be a close second i suppose. all my local sunocos just closed
> 
> i have not yet driven it on 91 or 93, i will just have to stay out of boost (which is already turned down to 17-18psi)
> 
> bobby, i plan to be there next year as well.


atleast you can get 93! the highest we get here is 92. Let us know how the setup runs when its all done. your car is sick man, im looking to do an almost identical turbo setup, im sick of having a gutless car. :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, so the car ran FLAWLESSLY down there, which i was worried about because i had almost no wheel time before leaving. on the way home however, somewhere in PA, the car stalled at a toll booth. it took a couple tries to start and about an hour of driving after that my CEL came on. the car seemed to be running rich; it was hard to start, would buck at around 5k, and my mileage went for a ****. 

i cant figure out why though.


----------



## hosty (Sep 27, 2010)

read most of your timeline! Would take a good hour or so to read it fully.

Where in Ontario do you live? I'm from Hamilton/Burlington area.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm out in Pickering (East of TO)


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Such a sweet ride !


----------



## hosty (Sep 27, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm out in Pickering (East of TO)


oh sweet! maybe If I ever come to a meet I'll come say hi.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ktownboostn said:


> Such a sweet ride !


thanks!



hosty said:


> oh sweet! maybe If I ever come to a meet I'll come say hi.


for sure, im usually out at spring fling and JJB too.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> ok, so the car ran FLAWLESSLY down there, which i was worried about because i had almost no wheel time before leaving. on the way home however, somewhere in PA, the car stalled at a toll booth. it took a couple tries to start and about an hour of driving after that my CEL came on. the car seemed to be running rich; it was hard to start, would buck at around 5k, and my mileage went for a ****.
> 
> i cant figure out why though.



Check your spark plugs. They could be fouled pretty badly.

I know mine fouled out pretty good, and it would idle badly, stall out, or misfire if when I would get it actually moving.

I was running the f6dtc plugs( # ??) whatever plugs 034 suggests on their site. I changed them out to new stock plugs, and it happened again a week later. I then went to copper NGK's gapped them at .028 and had the best idle I ever have with the turbo setup.

The first time it happened I was away from home, but was able to take the plugs out, and clean them off good enough to make it back.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff car looks awesome! Posting this from Swaziland Africa, no big deal….


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

dowsett6 said:


> Check your spark plugs. They could be fouled pretty badly.
> 
> I know mine fouled out pretty good, and it would idle badly, stall out, or misfire if when I would get it actually moving.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the plugs, I mean it could be, but would the car cruise at 70mph for 400 miles if the plugs were fouled? I'm thinking maybe there is a MAF issue/vac. leak. I am taking it to the eurodyne dealer here tomorrow for him to take a look at it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Geoff car looks awesome! Posting this from Swaziland Africa, no big deal….


thanks Chris! :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice meeting you finally, Geoff. Thanks for some advice on what bt setup I should go for next year.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Nice meeting you finally, Geoff. Thanks for some advice on what bt setup I should go for next year.


Good to meet you too (and Nic, and James) finally. No problem, whatever you will get, you will love it!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

geoff, car looked super clean.. and it was great finally meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ditto on both accounts Nic; great to meet you, and as always, the car looked great!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

times 3 on this, it was great to finally meet you


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Sell your whole new set up and put this in there PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...lete-engine-4-2-V8-Biturbo-W0QQAdIdZ232735788


----------



## hosty (Sep 27, 2010)

Because that's so logical ^ lol

I want to know what power it put down with the 2871r!! and if it feels laggy or not.

I hear the 28r has good midrange punch.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

hosty said:


> Because that's so logical ^ lol
> 
> I want to know what power it put down with the 2871r!! and if it feels laggy or not.
> 
> I hear the 28r has good midrange punch.


maybe a little bit of lag...but i mean really little. i drive very grandma like so its only because i shift early anyway.

thanks James, I have not gone through my show shots yet...i managed to take over 600 this weekend, lol.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

wow your car has really come a long way, geoff! looks super clean! 

but damn dude, get a new coolant tank!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

verb.move said:


> wow your car has really come a long way, geoff! looks super clean!
> 
> but damn dude, get a new coolant tank!


the only way i can get a clear one is if i re-wire the low coolant sensor...i already tried



edit: now that i look at it i guess even a new yellow one would be better though...lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

No prob dude, I didn't take too many pics this year, at dubs at the beach I filled a card. I need a new lense though, mines broken so that's probably why I'm not too inclined to using my camera

Verb, you think his coolant bottle is bad, you shouldve seen mine!


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> the only way i can get a clear one is if i re-wire the low coolant sensor...i already tried
> 
> 
> 
> edit: now that i look at it i guess even a new yellow one would be better though...lol


i dont understand? why cant you just change the tank for a new one? but you can put another old one in?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah geoff, why cant you just get a new one?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I can totally put a new one in, but it would still be yellow. I would love to put a clear one in but I would have to re-wire the sensor.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

canada has yellow reservoirs?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't believe your car was there and I didn't see it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> canada has yellow reservoirs?


I guess yellow is the wrong word, it's amber...same color as Nics. 

Nick, I was beside Nic and James.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I guess yellow is the wrong word, it's amber...same color as Nics.
> 
> Nick, I was beside Nic and James.


I think I just missed everyone all together.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i thought they came clear but got dyed from the coolant


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> i thought they came clear but got dyed from the coolant


Nah only the facelift tanks are white, I bought one but the sensor isn't the same so I sold it to Chris. The new one for my car is an amber color, mind you still probably cleaner looking than my 14 year old one.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

its not a 99.5 and up (facelift thing)

its a 98.5-01 thing.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

are you sure? i was under the impression that the tank turned brown from the coolant. when i first got my A4(1999.0, prefacelift) it had a brown tank, but it was leaking so i got a new one which was clear/white. stealership did it, cant imagine they would change the wiring for such a thing.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

looks like you have a 98.5 and up verb.move. geoff has a 97


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

my mistake! i thought he had a 99.5 for some reason, probably because of the headlights.:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

headlights, tail lights, etc. lol.

like i said, i bought the white one and sadly it didnt fit. im sure i could wire it up but i hate wiring. :laugh:


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

you'll shave your fenders & bumper and install a big-turbo, but wont touch a little wiring.

I saw on Audizine you bought a Saikou Michi catch can...how do you like it? I bought one for my allroad, but its not here yet(should arrive in few days). Any installed pictures?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i havent even had a chance to install it yet. i will likely wait until i take off the intake manifold to paint it to do the catch can, simply for ease.

and i may get around to the wiring, i just HATE wires, lol.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm sure just the plug is diff... get a newer plug and its easy.. brown is always ground.. you only have 1 other wire to guess where it goes.

do you know where your dick is? you'll be able to match 2 wires up brother.. Just do it!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ya i probably should...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

just a quick 2nd-3rd gear pull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emYA4ad7qgg

:laugh:

just got my bumper grilles trimmed too.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Car looked great, Bodywork is so nice in person.

Nice to finally meet you too, I caught you just as you were about to leave the show.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Car looked great, Bodywork is so nice in person.
> 
> Nice to finally meet you too, I caught you just as you were about to leave the show.


thanks Mikey, im glad we got to meet before i started my 12 hour drive back home


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

12 hours to think of mikeyopcorn:


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Sentinelist (Mar 4, 2009)

Also just wandered into this area for the first time and went through the whole thread (well, mostly the photos) as I'm looking to go a very similar route with an old silver B5. Very clean, looks perfect with the CHs. Job well done. :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

awesome!

so H20 put me to shame, i need to step my game up so that under the hood, inside the car and my wheels are as clean as i have worked to make the exterior. 

re-do FMIC bracket
new coolant tank
facelift cowl/battery cover
S4 side skirts, textured
euro trunk
re-mount power steering cooler
and just some general cleaning/freshening up under the hood
re-do headliner and pillars with proper material...maybe something other than black, maybe not
strip the door handles and do them brushed


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

h2o made me feel like my car is ugly in the next 2 years i have jaw dropping plans. just wait.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

it was humbling wasnt it. i felt ugly, slow, and sky high

:laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I wasn't all that impressed to be honest. It actually made me feel like my car is better than it actually is...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yes and no. haha. yah crazy nice cars there...but i know my car is a work in progress. that is what makes this fun. so i agree with Geoff and Nick.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

h20 always makes me feel like that, unfortunatly that means spend more money


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> h20 always makes me feel like that, unfortunatly that means spend more money


no kidding...its been mere days and i already have **** ordered.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

RS II's guys?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

havent you had enough, bbs fanboi ?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

forreal, i hear schmidt makes a good wheel


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

but those white rs2's look sick


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

hey now, i tried to buy sterns before the RF's. the RS II's would be traded for my RF's


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

DO IT!!!!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

wheels are in motion...and to think, it all started because i took a shot of the car they are currently on at H20. too bad i couldnt hook up with the guy earlier, i could have made the trade in OC.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

what the **** are you getting now?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

look up...waaaaay up.

maybe.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

those gay ass ugly white ****ers?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

theyre almost as ugly as blades...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

at least i can measure offsets to fit  jk bro


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

:laugh:

on that note, how does your car run bobbie?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

it runs awesome, we think its 1 tooth off on timing, but other then that, it runs great. i thought for sure when we had some flooding the other day (8-9 inches of rain) that it was going to suck some up and die, but trucked right through it all.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

DeathLens said:


>


I like the RSII's. I wanted a set for my car a while ago but they need to be the kind with some concave, like these...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

nah, those are like 10s or some silly thing. there was a silver mkIV jetta at H20 with a stagered set and im not ready to pull that off.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i have such a hardon for those concave rs2's i want a set so bad


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Same here, I found a set locally for a good price but one wheel ended up being screwed up, so no dice.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i think i am good to go with the RS IIs, the guy has been awesome to deal with so hopefully i have them in a week or 2.

things on the way:

podi oil pressure gauge
blinktek heat shield

got my "euro trunk"


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

we went for some fall shots yesterday, shots courtesy of Matt.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the roller alot :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

got some goodies today;


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Yay goodies! I've been getting some goodies myself the past couple weeks.


----------



## MyAUDIsucks (Sep 13, 2010)

you kno its bad when this thread turns you on more then your girl.......................

i have had to change my pants atleast 32 times during this and the first on was couse i had to pee so damn bad but didnt want to get up and miss anything(=


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha thanks...time for a new girl maybe :laugh:










I love the stepper. I installed the fuel gauge as well but I am pretty sure it is in the wrong line, despite the directions from 034. I am waiting to hear from Max about the correct placement.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont know how much this helps you. But the line you want the guage in is the bottom hardline


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thats what 034 says too, and thats where i put it (line going right to the FPR)..but Nic and Dave both have the gauge in the line going directly to the rail. 

mine is reading 0psi a idle and doesnt move under slight load


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

This picture does it for me! Honestly I have never seen a B5 looks this elegant and pretty at the same time....the lighting is perfect and the lines.....just reinforces this death-grip that the b5 has over me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks! although my brother gets photo credit. i also love that shot.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> thats what 034 says too, and thats where i put it (line going right to the FPR)..but Nic and Dave both have the gauge in the line going directly to the rail.
> 
> mine is reading 0psi a idle and doesnt move under slight load




I checked mine, It is the bottom hardline. But my bottom hardline goes to the front of the fuel rail.

Maybe at some point your two hardlines got swapped, it would be easy to happen since its just the one clip behind the motor holding them.

But the proper location is the front of the rail, not the fpr side.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

not according to 034:



034 said:


> Fuel Pressure Gauge with nipple connections for easy, quick installation, use with any fuel injection line.
> 
> 0-100psi, includes hose clamps, assmbled and sealed, ready to install.
> 
> Please note, this should be installed in the fuel feed line, between the fuel pump and FPR.


although it would appear you are right. its not a big deal, im just pissed i wasted 15 minutes doing this on the wrong line, now i have 2 splice 2 cut ends together...


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> not according to 034:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately they are right as well. They should really clarify their text though. 

Between the fuel pump and fpr is where the injectors go, the line after the fpr (the one where your gauge is) is the return line.

The fpr keeps the fuel trapped between the fuel pump and the fpr until it the pressure reaches the set psi/bar spring it has and then gets forced open and the extra fuel goes back to the tank. then closes again until there is enough pressure to force the spring open again. and again and again, ect.

that way the injectors are always seeing that exact pressure. then when you accelerate and create boost it adds pressure to the spring side causing the fuel to require more pressure to push it open.

and the opposite at idle, the vacuum helps the fuel push the spring up and open.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

son of a bitch... :laugh:

i guess i know what the problem is now though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

you were right, put it in the other line and it reads 34psi at idle. :banghead:

thanks for the help :beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fall


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

trade fenders


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol. 

i have the old ones in my garage you can have :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

enjoy your useless gauge :thumbup: 

i should have just kept my 40 bucks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ya i know...oh well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I need these in my life...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I also like these...but maybe not on a B5???


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I need some new wheels in my life too....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got some. But its pretty much winter and they arent what I really want.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

do the right thing wes...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The first parts of my winter project came in today:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ugh want big brakesssss :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^me to! Is there some kind of rear break upgrade so the fronts don't look huge and the rears are tiny...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

B7 s4


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> ^me to! Is there some kind of rear break upgrade so the fronts don't look huge and the rears are tiny...


ecs and jhm both have rear bbk kits that use larger carriers on s4 calipers..bigger 2pc rotor.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

car looks good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, this is the last time the caliper will look like this:










Wes, in terms of cost effectiveness I would go with used B5 S4 rear calipers (bought mine shipped for $135, with carriers and lines), and either the D2 A8 rotor with TT carriers, or the B7 S4 rear rotor with 034 adapter plate and lines


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

that is nice stopping power 
nice ride


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmm interesting. how big are the a8 and b7 s4 rear rotors??

and Geoff, what rotors do you plan on using for the fronts...and do you plan on rebuilding all the calipers?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

A8 rears are 269mm, B7 S4 rears are 300mm 

On the front I am going to use the D2 A8 312mm rotor, either slotted or OEM blank, and the adapters and lines from PureMS to make the calipers work with the B5.

The caliper has an outer dust boot on all 4 pistons and an inner seal. After some reading up on the Porsche boards the only time the inners need replacing is after A LOT of track miles, and even then the guy said the wear was minimal. I had initially planned on doing the dust boots, but they look to be immaculate, so I don't see the need.

The first caliper is painted...and  do I love the color.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm. would a b5 s4 front rotor work with those calipers?? I think they are 320ish...a hair bigger then a8 I think..not sure if they work with those calipers or not.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

its not so much the diameter thats the problem, its the spacing outward/width.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

PINK!:wave:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

nope, its a porsche color


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> its not so much the diameter thats the problem, its the spacing outward/width.


so s4 fronts are too wide is what your saying? just making sure I got it right.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

the caliper and rotor do not mate properly from what i can gather. if you were to do the whole S4 upright, axle, hub, etc you could use either B7 S4 fronts or a touareg setup.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you can use the touerags with the same adapter bracket you'll be using for the porsche calipers.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never seen that info home slice...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you must have non s calipers.. i thought you had S calipers, which are wider pattern (130) and used on s4's.. thus if you had an adapter bracket from 84mm bolt spacing (a4's) to the wider pattern, it would work for Touaregs too.. BUT, PureMS doesnt list the bolt patterns.. they look almost the same just moves it up.. thus you are limited to a 312mm rotor.

S calipers, touaregs, etc.. use 130mm spacing and can use a 330mm rotor.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

correct, non s calipers


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bbk overload right now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Bobbie is just being a downer. :vampire:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

dont make me drive 7 hours to beat you.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

is that really all we are apart? i feel like i could reach out and touch you...:wave:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> is that really all we are apart? i feel like i could reach out and touch you...:wave:


I told you to stop grabbing me there, its making me feel awkward.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

r woman...

is what i meant to say


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

we should, in all honestly, do walkins glenn together this coming year.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I love that we're having the exact same conversation on AIM


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bc i forget you're on and post something here and go oh yeah, geoff berenz is online.. :wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Stop being homos.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

join us baby and we will.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

"scissor me timbers!"


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

"I mean... really I don't even understand how two women can make love. I mean un, unless they just kinda scissor or something."

:vampire:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Not to go off topic here... haha. But are there any threads I should check out regarding piecing together a bbk? It's something I've always wanted to do.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is what I have bookmarked:

http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1310
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1434
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...the-serial-numbers-for-them?highlight=boxster
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel1.shtml
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/140907-my-boxster-brakes-are-on?highlight=boxster
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/208749-Boxster-Calipers?highlight=boxster
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...t-my-Boxster-calipers-on...?highlight=boxster

That should be a decent start.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm so jealous of all your performance goodies. Those winter wheels look delicious and I can't wait to see your brakes put together.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Nick, I am so excited for the brakes, 1 calipers is done, it just needs to be baked...


































OE Porsche Color, Porsche brakes, Brembo decal...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

:cough:****:cough:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great. Thanks for the links!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> :cough:****:cough:


EAD, you love it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks SICK!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

God DAMN. What color is that? Looks almost purple.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't really capture the true color, I will have to wait for more sun I think. The color is Amethyst Red. The best way I can describe it is a grape sucker. If you hold it out of the light it looks black, but if you hit it with light it is almost an eggplant color.

Light:










Shade:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome color choice, especially for calipers. :O

Very unique. It's going to look great against the silver.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! That was my thought. I was initially looking at some BMW blue's but this color seemed to work well with silver. From 10 feet away it will look black.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

verb.move said:


> re the headliner:
> -*I have purchased* all of the visors(inc. the mini middle one), oh **** handles, and the sunroof shade from an S4.
> -*what I plan on getting from an S4:*sunroof/dome light controls from a prefacelift european S4(via ebay.de) and maybe the domelights in the very back


I'm putting this here to remind me of something...because for some reason I started reading page 1, and will likely not do so again for a while...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I wish all my interior was back to stock. **** wrapping **** in suede, it's so much worse now.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm putting this here to remind me of something...because for some reason I started reading page 1, and will likely not do so again for a while...


Well that big scheme I had never really panned out for me lol. 
Also, those brakes look "pretty in purple." Really though its a cool color!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

why the **** is everything in bold now?

mostly i was intrigued by the euro pre facelift S4 interior stuff...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

one of my favorite things about this car is that it's a 97

you started bolding without ending it in a quote a few posts up?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yup, haha.

i love that the car is old because i like being able to update things...but man a 99.5 would be sweet, lol.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

it is, let me tell you how great they are.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> it is, let me tell you how great they are.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> it is, let me tell you how great they are.


Do you even remember?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I sit in it every day, *******.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Bobbie?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I prefer party in the USA by hannah montana when I sit in the car.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

a random from H20


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking sharp.

And I was in Partsource today and noticed they had 99% meth in 4L jugs for 6.99 which is cheaper than the 10 bucks at Home Hardware I last let you know about.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Is that you on the left? What's the story behind the tattoo?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

dowsett6 said:


> Looking sharp.
> 
> And I was in Partsource today and noticed they had 99% meth in 4L jugs for 6.99 which is cheaper than the 10 bucks at Home Hardware I last let you know about.


NICE! I knew it could be had for next to nothing, lol. 

Nick, tattoo is just random, I asked for a design and that's what the guy came up with. :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yah, thought of this when I was soaking wet walking in the woods today. Do you need to mod the dust cover shields behind the rotors for larger rotors?


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes at a certain size you need to bend the heat shields straight, The A8 rotors I have heard fitting with just a slight bend though not completely straight.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

or just take them off.. the work like **** anyway


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

What he said...I don't know how much they do what they're supposed to anyway.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gotcha. Id prob keep em on if I still drive my car in the winter. That salt and sand can get nasty.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

wait back up...my car only has those on the rear anyway...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> The first parts of my winter project came in today:


tech in the shop has those he wants to sell me and has a wilwood big brake kit too he wants to sell me but i dont think they will fit behing my wheels:banghead:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

these fit behind my pink wheels...i think they will fit behind the CCWs.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

whats ur offset


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

theyre stock...43, 45, something like that.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

mine are 32


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

im pretty sure its not an issue, that gives you over a centimeter of extra room. for reference, the pink wheels in talking about are the stock sport wheels on the previous page...

edit:

with a 5mm spacer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol.. the boxster non s are def going to fit.. stock wheels have room between the stock caliper and the wheel. all those guys in the shop are your boys, throw your car on a lift and take 5 minutes to read a tape measure


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah im gonna try those and the wilwoods on. ihave to bring a ccw to work they are in my garage for winter. other thing i have to worry about are the bolts on the inside. i might change up the front wheels if i have to. i kinda want to get the wilwoods behind them lol especially for the price he wants

im just super lazay 
lol


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

good to see you got the calipers, hope you enjoy them:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

stunner247 said:


> good to see you got the calipers, hope you enjoy them:thumbup:


Oh I will, lol. Thanks!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Those Porsche calipers are going to be a nice upgrade!! Checked out the scraped crusaders link in your sig, a very nice line up of cars!! I need a cool gang to join!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Gang....hahaha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

super cleannnn


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

you still haven't fixed that license plate light!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

vrooom pshst


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

matt sounded cold lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

dowsett6 said:


> you still haven't fixed that license plate light!!


The bulb housing doesnt exist anymore. I went to take a look at the ground when it first went out and it was literally in pieces. I have a 96 trunk in my basement going on in the spring anyway, so I'm leaving it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Some shots with a 60mm:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

very cool :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

She's a quick little bitch huh?

Love that color.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

hehe


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's an awesome picture. I love the wheel color, the car looks lower.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Colin (credit goes to my brother for the shot). The color of the wheels messes with the camera, lol. Same height as always, some shots just show it better than others...somehow


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

PINK!!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


So ill.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't care what anybody says, blq's look damn good on b5s. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

DeathLens said:


>


am i the only one that adores perfectly flowing body panels??


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I can dig the blqs


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


I love those wheels but are they only in 19s?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> I love those wheels but are they only in 19s?


so far


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Ew, no. Don't get those wheels at all.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> Ew, no. Don't get those wheels at all.


Not even a little bit..?

I don't mind them, given that they would be in a smaller size and not 19's


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

the blq's look good but so many people are getting them lately and that makes me like them less.. I like other rotiforms better than blq's too. aren't they available in 17"-19"? at least they post pictures on facebook with 17" and 18" blq's...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

the 18" BLQs are coming in a couple weeks...I REALLY want 18" NUEs


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You do know they're not made by bbs right? Isn't that a violation to your car or something


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> You do know they're not made by bbs right? Isn't that a violation to your car or something


I still own CHs and RCs, they just aren't on the car


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Apparently it's still fall in Canada:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheels are so bright! They hurt my eyes 

Next time you come to FLA bring your brother so he can get some sick shots of my car :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

hehe, I was telling Matt today that the lens' we use do not like the paint...they are actually much less bright in real life.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What lense/camera setup is he using?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

T2i with various lenses. Today was the kit lens and the 50mm I think.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Decided it was long overdue; I needed to re-visit something I seriously half assed about 2 1/2 years ago:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you and your brother need to start letting the pics be saved with the data... i.e. f stop, lense, etc. on the pics.

I cant quite get mine to come out so nice but you probably do some post editing. If i spent more time learning i'd probably get better. 

what is this 2 yr pile of **** laying there?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

You need to learn how to use flickr.  Minimal post on those 3.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff16vii/5316878794/meta/


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

when i clicked and saved as your brothers shot of your car.. it came out blank.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

his are private, only i can see....hehe


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> when i clicked and saved as your brothers shot of your car.. it came out blank.


If anyone would like wallpaper size feel free to message me (or Geoff) and ill send them off. I turned on my privacy settings because blogs were posting certain shots that shouldn't have been a little while back...so I just do it with all of them now.

:beer:


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking so good Geoff. Makes me regret not saving up for coils and going for my H&R Races. Amazing what a year can do to a car. I remember last seeing it missing the Head light washer cover, and looking rough. 

Clean and Simple = Pure Win


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya there were some rough stages, haha. Thankfully most of the rough edges are smoothed out though, I'm really looking forward to this season.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

so now that you've had that eliminator setup for awhile, what are your overall thoughts?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

LightSwitch said:


> so now that you've had that eliminator setup for awhile, what are your overall thoughts?


 Power is really good, and the setup is very low maintenance in terms of tinkering. I still need to get either 3" exhaust or a 3" DP and an open dump to really open it up...but overall I'm happy. 

Do I wish I had more power? Sure. I am pleased with what I have for the price/work put into it though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I pretty much want my car to turn into yours..hopefully by h2o my car will be looking fresh.

She came a long way since i got her. 
What headlights do you have? If theyre stock what did you do to get the amber out?
I seen a DIY but it involved like drilling into the headlights and breaking the amber inside the light.

Also i know you have STs..hows the ride? Im thinking about going for then if i can find out a decent amount of info. They go pretty low from what i heard..how much lower can you go?
Also where did you get them at?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, the headlights are stock, I followed the DIY you're referring to, you just have to be very careful. 

I ordered my STs from AMI when they had their initial sale, I believe they still offer them though. They go super low, lower than you could physically make them go. Apparently the new ones don't go quite as low as they installed a helper spring.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Heres my silver b5 on ST's 

Front: prob 1/4 threads left..... could go down as low as bags...but not drivable 










Rear: maxed out but need to trim down bumpstops.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry to threadjack, Geoff


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha no problem Wes. 

Marc, it looks like a nice clean platform to start with, form what I see, your tires are going to limit ride height, not the coils.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha true true..well...snow tires + quattro = 

On my winter wheels im lowering it enough. Summer wheels will be good!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

By h2o ill be dubbin' out pretty good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

What is the summer setup? I look forward to seeing it at H20i


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> What is the summer setup? I look forward to seeing it at H20i


 Im still trying to figure it out. Going low first then worrying about wheels. 
In the meantime im fixing everything up. My car needs a good amount of work.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Good idea, that's key.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Low ftw! 

Here's another reference, about 1/2 of threads left up front, about 2 threads left in the rear.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks alot..ill probably do that DIY soon. I wanna find a picture of a b5 with STs slammed. Most of i see dont have them down all the way.


 lets put it this way.. this is my car on ST's not all the way down, with the front valence just about sitting on the ground, with the control arms sitting on the dented firewall, with the rubber nubs cut off of the control arms, ground to fender was just over 21" and it was virtually undriveable. 

you wont need to crank them all the way down, i assure you


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

So since the newer modeled st's don't go quite as low as the older ones, are any of you guys running the newer ones as a reference of how low they go in comparison? Or is there a way to modify the newer ones to make them go as low while maintaining a comfortable ride?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Nick with a "k" is running the newer ones IIRC


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Nick with a "k" is running the newer ones IIRC


 he just removed his bump stops right?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

as far as i know, i think he may have also removed the helper spring on the rears.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> he just removed his bump stops right?


 I have the bumpstops that came on the coilovers in. 

Just removed the helper spring up front. I have no idea if that did anything because when I removed it I still had the stock bumpstops in, too. :sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> I have the bumpstops that came on the coilovers in.
> 
> Just removed the helper spring up front. I have no idea if that did anything because when I removed it I still had the stock bumpstops in, too. :sly:


 Damn and yours are the newer STs.
Im deff trying to get them if i find the right price..do they offer a warrenty?

I havent found them for a good price yet.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

AMI Motorsports should have them for a pretty good price.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn and yours are the newer STs.
> Im deff trying to get them if i find the right price..do they offer a warrenty?
> 
> I havent found them for a good price yet.


 Somebody just had them for 700 I think, that sale is probably over though. 

I got mine for 980 shipped.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Fun in the snow


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

What kind of camcorder does your brother have, Geoff?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Canon T2i digital SLR, it's a badass camera.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Haaa, that was a cool angle.  

You look nothing like I thought you would.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Everyone looks different than I picture...haha.

Finished my stupid console, eff that thing.

For Bobby:

Exposure 0.025 sec (1/40)
Aperture f/5.0
Focal Length 100 mm
ISO Speed 800


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks good Geoff. You have had the int. wrapped in plaid for a while, eh?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

2.5 years now I think. I want to get it re-done with proper black suede...S4 pillars will happen before spring at the very least.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

How did you make the sunroof controls black? I've seen a few things on it but painting it just does not seem like the best idea. Hints, tips, tricks?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> 2.5 years now I think. I want to get it re-done with proper black suede...S4 pillars will happen before spring at the very least.


The plaid looks good. But nothing looks cleaner in a b5 interior then BLACK.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Agreed Wes.



silvermannn said:


> How did you make the sunroof controls black? I've seen a few things on it but painting it just does not seem like the best idea. Hints, tips, tricks?


You have to take it apart...which is a pain in the ass. The sunroof dial pops straight out, the slider for the dome light comes out (and has to be plastic welded or super-glued back in), and both map lights come out from in behind. If you remember how you took it all out it will function 100% as stock (like thankfully mine does). 

Oh, and not that ANYONE is going to notice, but the stock console has a trim line around either side (about 1" x 3"), I filled and sanded them.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome video, thats a really great angle

i really like the look of the black sunroof control, looks great


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks James, I'm much happier with it than I was prior to doing this. YAY for improvement. 

I also need to tie this little guy into my interior somehow;


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet vid Geoff. Car sounds sick.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks, camera placement is key

:laugh:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I really wanna see that video since everyone is saying it's cool but my phone won't let me play it and My computer is down!  maybe I'll just have to go to the public library haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, hopefully its not too far away.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

New for 2011:


----------



## AudibahnA4 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey qeustion Geoff what kind of DV valve is that I am looking for one to put on my car


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Right now I'm using a Forge 004 BOV, with the spring that holds up to 23psi.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what wheel are we looking at here?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

James Himself said:


> what wheel are we looking at here?


it looks interesting....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Nah, boring. Just RX's.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

you should post up an acceleration video. :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I will wait until it's dry, lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

...they should look like this,










or white,


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

gay-ness


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> gay-ness


LOL @ sawblades.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> LOL @ sawblades.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I dare you to find a mkIV with these wheels.

Wait what? Every mkIV owner and their aunt runs blades.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im on geoffs side here, sorry bobby


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice choice Geoff, so is this the third set of BBS's for the B5 so far?

Bobby, put your foot in ur mouth please. :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

4th technically...although short lived, the RFs did make it on the car. :laugh:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

17s or 18s?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

18x8


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

First set of 18's ever on this car? I've always been a fan of the 17's but I'm excited to see if you can pull it off.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ya, im excited for 18s, lol. that little extra bit of ground clearance will be nice.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the wheel choice, white would be cool!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I love the extra clearance with my 18s and monster truck tires. My fear of speedbumps are no more!

Wheels are nice I was just hoping you'd have something with a decent lip to roll on this summer. I love your BBS love affair though


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I DID have an offer on my RF's which I was going to take and turn into a purchase of sparky's CK II's, but the buyer is either dead, or no longer interested.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

white would be bangin. 18s are the wheel of 2011


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> white would be bangin. 18s are the wheel of 2011


I say white for sure. 

I wouldn't mind 18s, although I'd love someone to buy mine, so I can get this hard to find set of 17s I want.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

I know it's too late since you already have the wheels but probably for something a little different you could try some RGRs they have a bit of a lip on them...but im sure with your car you can make anything look sexy


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, thanks. i was going to pick up a set of JDM fitment RS-GTs locally but the guy sold them before I could get to them. 

if I can sell the RFs for a decent amount before spring and then simultaneously source a nice set of RGRs, RS-GTs or something of the like I may pick them up and sell the RXs


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> white would be bangin. 18s are the wheel of 2011


18's are always the wheel


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> 18s are the wheel of 2011


for reallll


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

go white...looks bangin :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I have sort of settled on white...but I'm not sure which EXACT white.  

Got my rear calipers apart...


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

nice, white should be sweeet (congrats on pg 45) 

hey was your rear caliper rusted real bad? i think the rears tend to rust quite a lot im probably just going to replace mine... 


oh btw: your private message inbox was full so ill send this here :laugh: - From our discussion about front bumper work, what exactly do u mean by 'plastic welded' it sounds like it's just what i need to do though before i apply the epoxy 

Thanks!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Michael, all the plastic welding is is melting some plastic in between the 2 surfaces, causing them to bind. I used another piece of the spare bumper and heated up both my A4 bumper and the filler piece, and then melted in some extra material to bind the 2. It's exactly how it sounds; welding with plastic, lol. 

As for the calipers, the surfaces are simply caked with brake dust...I am rebuilding them by way of new dust boots and inner piston seals. I thought about new pistons but these should be fine.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

alright awesome....plastic welding was pretty self explanatory just wanted to make sure lol......im hoping i don't have to spend any money on new calipers...gonna try to rebuild mine as well....let us know how it goesopcorn:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The current state of the RX's


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Aircraft paint remover? How disgusting is that stuff? My skin burns the whole day when I use it. :facepalm:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

eek


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

This stuff is a little more mild I think, it's an aerosol but seems to be doing the job....and A LOT cleaner.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i used a wire wheel on a drill and aircraft stripper, had plenty of missing skin on my legs from the **** flying at me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thankfully the only curbing/damage is on the flat spot on the lip, so a sanding block should take care of that. I'm honestly hoping to be able to run some sand paper between the spokes and call it a day.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It has been a boring few weeks. I dropped the wheels off to be blasted and the guy quoted me $100/wheel (LOL).

I called a local guy through a friend's hookup and he is going to blast and powder coat them for $450, so that is in the works, then I need to buy tires.

I also found out all my PCV hoses/lines coming off the block were damaged, causing idle/running rich issues that date back to when the car died at a toll booth in Jersey or something at 2am on the drive back from H20...so that is finally sorted out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good to hear. I should be getting some shaving done in the next few weeks:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> The current state of the RX's


I can't wait to see these done and on. I hated using aircraft stripper, I used the aerosol canned one as well and it sucked. I ended up just having my blasted and powder coated.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, it's honestly not even worth the hassle of doing yourself once you find someone willing to give you a good deal on blasting/powder.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, my original plan was to hand polish the faces and lips. That lasted about 10 minutes, I did hand polish the lips though and that's hopefully the last time I will ever do that. 

You still doing white?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, he said he has a gloss white so I'm going to see what it actually looks like, I was hoping for a satin white, which he said he may be able to source.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i think its going to look good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> i think its going to look good


I sure hope so, last year was a disaster wheel wise for me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> mah ish now, around 24" all around





.Mad Hatter. said:


> got the car back today!


this is my inspiration for my car. im gonna be on same wheels and same coils:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! Just replied to your PM


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I gotta rep Discount Tire Direct HUGE here. 

I ordered the Neo Gens about 10 minutes ago. Literally 1 minute after receiving the order confirmation I got a phone call/voice mail asking to call them, and an email stating the same. Turns out some crap ass tire company in Canada has the exclusive rights to sell Nitto tires up here, and they wanted like $300 more than Discount Tire Direct did (even after duties, etc.)

I called, and was offered the S-Drives at a slight discount for the trouble, however the reviews were not great. Instead I opted for the 215/40 512s, which will do just fine anyway. I was offered the tire protection plan at a discounted rate and only ended up paying slightly more for 4 tires with protection than I had planned to pay for the 4 Nitto's without it.

If you need anything from these guys, I would not hesitate to buy from them again. I spoke to Jordan @ ext. 51837; very accommodating.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

A friendly pull with a buddy in his 12v VR last night. 3rd gear for both of us...about 55mph roll I think.

I started honking...then he did too, so I may have got a split second jump, but it really wouldn't have mattered. 






We also did a pull from 60mph with me in 5th and him in 3rd, I caught and pulled him at about 80mph.

Closed course obviously.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Your car tuned?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

You could say that I guess. :laugh:

2871R elim. with TAPP 440cc tune @ moderate boost (19psi)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish i had a 1.8t sometimes..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> I wish i had a 1.8t *all the time*..


:laugh:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

but i thought stock 1.8t's always ran about 18-20 psi...hhhehehe

i have to say though.... 1.8t's are very abundant and quite tempting


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I dont want my car fast..the 2.8 sounds amazing..i heard my friend seans vr6 gti and i knew i wanted a v6. I also sometimes wish i had a turbo...s4 motor/trans swap


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

A VR6 and the 2.8 in the A4 are totally different, I LOVE a VR though 

Why wouldn't you want your car fast?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> A VR6 and the 2.8 in the A4 are totally different, I LOVE a VR though
> 
> Why wouldn't you want your car fast?


Idk i guess i thought it was fast when i bought it..i just love the way my exhaust sounds. I look back and id love a 1.8 but my 2.8 will do..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Since I love my buddies mkII VR; this was last weekend in my bro's 2.0 mkIII golf. 






edit, he had 4 people in the car, lol


----------



## vwBronsonvw (Nov 24, 2006)

:heart: Thanx Geoff  :laugh:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

that thing sounded soo sweet.....btw is the weather always that beautiful in Toronto? I guess i can't laugh i live in Vancouver....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL I noticed after I posted the second vid that the last 2 weeks have been rainy as ****.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Spring mode is here!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good as usual!! I'm excited for your other set of wheels!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Me too, they should close that fender gap in the rear...if not I may have to come down a bit.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So clean :thumbup: When you coming back down? I have a room for you now :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ha! There was talk of a trip to FL after H20, but I will likely be down there in November either way.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Stupid clean.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Nick! :heart: 

Gerald, you'll sit 6mm further in than this:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

looks good my man. 
summer mode for me this week!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What's that offset on the CH's? I might go summer mode soon, get my spacers back, and just throw the RS's back on.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I love this time of year when everyone gets their cars pretty again.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks so clean geoff. Cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> What's that offset on the CH's? I might go summer mode soon, get my spacers back, and just throw the RS's back on.


 et18 after a 17mm spacer on an 8.5


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

After 3 1/2 years I finally have sun visors again. :laugh: 










...and some tilt shift fun;


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

you are doing silver b5's justice my man!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! It needs some love, but I'm close to happy with where it's at.


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

god i love your car. its so clean looking. i hope to have mine look this good soon. your car is money:thumbup:


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks Nick! :heart:
> 
> Gerald, you'll sit 6mm further in than this:


 I'm convinced... I love your car! Trade me!!!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

almost every front shot of your car makes me wish b5's came with two stubby mirrors. looks good :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> almost every front shot of your car makes me wish b5's came with two stubby mirrors. looks good :thumbup:


 Me too  

Can't justify the cost of a driver side stubby, or else it would have been done long ago. 

Gerald, stage 3 S4 for elim. A4? Sounds fair :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

i still wanna see someone fit lupo stubby mirrors on a b5.. 

those mk4.5's are so strange, is that yours?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It's my moms. It's the lamest thing ever, although decent (I would consider it as a 100% DD). It's also faster than my Coupe GT was around an auto-x course. LOL. 

Any idea what would be involved in fitting the lupo mirrors?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> It's also faster than my Coupe GT was around an auto-x course. LOL.


 Hahahaha good times


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that front end shot is really awesome :thumbup: 

I really like your interior, that headliner and the s4 parts flow


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks James. I really wanted to swap it out for some legit black suede, but I think I will just go with S4 pillars for now.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Hopefully all the salt washes away and they are on this week.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

came out good:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

They did, can't wait to get them on.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Wowwww oh wow those came out nice.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Heyyooo. Wheels look so smooth.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't wait Geoff!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

i think the white on silver will look dope. what you end up getting for rubber?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

215/40 512s. Hopefully they work out well.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice. 8" wide all around?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya. I was looking to get into something staggered but this will do, I will just stagger offsets like the CH's are now.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Tires are mounted. The Falken's sit fairly well, I like...


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks so good! Put them on the car already!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Mmmm tasty

WereYou asking about lupo mirrors on the b5? What do they look like?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

falkens are the tits


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> Mmmm tasty
> 
> WereYou asking about lupo mirrors on the b5? What do they look like?


Someone mentioned them a page or two ago. Not sure what's required to make them fit though. 

Wheels should go on this weekend...it's raining right now and the roads are being cleaned. :laugh:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Hopefully this will help a lil:
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=276348


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lupo wing mirror









I don't know how they'd fit but mk4 guys do it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, may look into it but I kind of like the Nemo stylez.

Picked this up today for next to nothing, needs a clutch.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I want it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I think my brother is parting his dumped 268'd/chipped 2.0L mkIII....I can see where this is going...


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahah nice pick up....i thought i'd get a daily and to keep the b5 if i try to do more serious work to it...or if i end up getting an s4


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice find man, you know that needs small bumpers with that westy setup 

W herecan the lupo mirrors be found? used from europe I suppose...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya that's the only place I can see them coming from. Perhaps parts4vws has them or something. 

Westy + big bumpers FTW James! haha. If anything I will go to single rounds and keep the big bumpers.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys and your cheap azz dailys!!! I can't find nothing on the cheap around here....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks guys, may look into it but I kind of like the Nemo stylez.
> 
> Picked this up today for next to nothing, needs a clutch.


jeloussss
I need a cheap daily.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Whatever floats your boat. Small bumpers all day. (if I still had a mk2 of course)


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Update? You're killing me. I really want to see those RX's mounted!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I installed my cone filter today...holy eff it changes the sound of the car. haha. No wheels yet...this coming week. It's raining like crazy here so that's cleaning the roads.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm tempted to just toss a cone filter on my car for the sound. haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

100% worth it with a heat shield, I don't care what anyone says. Also, it allowed me to FINALLY align my headlight properly. 

dirty engine bay is dirty...


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Is that a blinktek heatshield? Your enginebay looks nice!

I was thinking about just building one since I believe you can't buy those anymore. I wonder if anyone has the dimensions.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yummm monty

welcome to the cone fillter club


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been debating on doing this…where did you get your cone?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ebay was cheaper than 034 by about $10 for that filter. AEM dryflow as per Bobby's suggestion.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

since when is the dry flow red ?

mine isnt


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The actual filter is made by K&N. Nick, yours is the "flexible" dryflow. Apparently there are 2 models.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

interesting, never knew that


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Neither did I until I got it and saw "K&N" on it...I almost lost it, haha.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

my dryflow was a much nicer color then that.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

paint your damn intake manifold


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I have one sitting in my room ready to go


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

atta boy


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Things to put on:

wrinkle black IM
texture black coolant hard pipe
facelift rain tray/cowl cover


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

and a clear coolant tank ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yup, I need that goddamn sensor first though.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

why dont you just put a new plug on your harness ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been trying to buy one all winter. I suppose I could try and get one from VW. Not sure if they sell them separately.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the sensor doesnt come out of the newer res'.. you'll need the plug foir a newer res, then cut yours off and pin it into the new connector.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I know, but it's part of the harness so nobody will sell it to me! Pain. In. The. Ass.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I know, but it's part of the harness so nobody will sell it to me! Pain. In. The. Ass.


the dealer sells every plug end, separate.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

:heart:

excellent.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I have been trying to buy one all winter. I suppose I could try and get one from VW. Not sure if they sell them separately.


Is there a coolant sensor plug on that wiring harness I sent you Nic? I know Bobby doesn't need it anymore....:sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Your inbox is full...just letting you know i shipped the money.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Is there a coolant sensor plug on that wiring harness I sent you Nic? I know Bobby doesn't need it anymore....:sly:


hell if i know, i made him take it home with him one night because i got tired of looking at it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha Geoff talk to Bobby he has an AWM wiring harness it may still have the coolant res sensor on it. I only took the coilpack plugs off it.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

that harness was so useless, i'd rather buy a pet rock next time.. i do :heart: you thought chris


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You got it for free, you pee-hole


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> You got it for free, you pee-hole


No I ha to endure a week of hell with you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

love love love white wheels


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm, not sure I like the color yet. But the rest of the setup? :thumbup:


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

i like the white, i am considering getting my alphards powder coated white....


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks perfect Geoff, those are my favorite wheels so far!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think the white looks awesome...although after only 6 hours they are already dirty...going to be a loooong summer.

The only other one we got that was decent. I love that I have more ground clearance but better fitment


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So sick:thumbup:

Yeah Im enjoying 18's again too. haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I need to put my trimmed fender liners on again...I have only rubbed 3 times but it annoys me, even if it's ever so slightly. Plus that way I may space the fronts slightly.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

secks


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i may or may not have said, "whaaaat." out loud when i saw that picture.

it looks so good  that white on silver is just enough contrast.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks guys, I think the white looks awesome...although after only 6 hours they are already dirty...going to be a loooong summer.


I hear ya, painted my wheels creme and they show every spec of dirt.


----------



## $teady$upreme (Jun 9, 2010)

love white wheels, bbs rx right?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So clean Geoff :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Chris!



$teady$upreme said:


> love white wheels, bbs rx right?


yessir


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Front GTF is 23.5", rear is just a touch higher...I thought it would be higher, but I like where it's at.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Some shots today from my parking spot at work.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks like a dangerous spot to park! haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It's the safest spot (somehow :facepalm: )

Out front our parking backs onto a fence, which is lined with dumpsters for a body shop :banghead:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i think those are my favorite wheels on your car, looks sick.. im jelous


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

So much quality was put into your car, I love it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I like where the car is at now. All that I'm going to do this summer is paint the rear end/put the euro trunk on, and it's pretty much done. Porsche brakes and interior stuff will wait for a bit.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

is your middle name "perfection" by any chance?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> is your middle name "perfection" by any chance?


:laugh:

Richard


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

must be the latin equivalent:laugh:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

James stop hitting on Geoff, lol. 

Geoff the car looks so good, got some rear shots by any chance? Those are my fav :heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Not yet...these things are narrow though, the CH's on Nexen's are SO much meatier.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Did this yesterday, I will see how it looks in there.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What is that?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

coil cover wrapped in vinyl


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats one of Goodhews creations.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Thats one of Goodhews creations.


ding ding 

I was bored today:


















and my favorite...










Also, bought something on teh ebay a few minutes ago:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You bought a pine tree, skies, and meth on eBay!? AWESOME!

actually those don't look like pine trees....haha i is from floriduh...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> You bought a pine tree, skies, and meth on eBay!? AWESOME!
> 
> actually those don't look like pine trees....haha i is from floriduh...


skies? :laugh:

You got one of those 3 correct.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> skies? :laugh:
> 
> You got one of those 3 correct.


dude...its early haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

:laugh:

you have a kid, you should be used to being up early.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> :laugh:
> 
> you have a kid, you should be used to being up early.


touche'


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

i will take a gander at snow performance. the meth is the obvious one.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea it was a little obvious. You will have to let me know how it goes, as I have been looking at the Snow system for a while, but wanted to get a few other things worked out before I went Water/meth


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

where do you purchase those lugs kind sir?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought those at some local tire n mag place (**** hole, but i was in a pinch when i mounted the RFs last summer.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i need some meth for this summer.. this intercooler sucks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm excited for it, and it's all I'm going to do performance wise. I have a very strict list for the car this year that I have to stick to.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i need some meth for this summer.. this intercooler sucks


And your Turbo Blows? LOL


----------



## vwBronsonvw (Nov 24, 2006)

I cant wait until we have a white wheels shoot  car looks and sounds just as purrfect as usual :heart: :beer:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

My god that sounds good. You have the ultimate daily imho Geoff. Keep up the good work. If I had the money I'd be running a similar setup.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

OntITTech said:


> And your Turbo Blows? LOL


certainly blows alot of air, unfortunatly all hot air


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i need to get some video's of my car, but sounds good geoff :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds so good! I'm jealous.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys



Lazer Viking said:


> i need to get some video's of my car, but sounds good geoff :beer:


Nic, are you on a 2.5" or 3" setup? I need to see some 3" setups for some motivation to shell out some cash for one.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im on disconnected 2.5" 

i have my 3" system planned out, just need to pony up for a muffler and take it to the shop


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I need your setup, Geoff!
Hopefully next winter.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> I need your setup, Geoff!
> Hopefully next winter.


It's a good setup, but if I did it again I would probably go full frame.

We managed to get a pretty sweet spot to shoot last night, and the sky looked AWESOME


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so whats the difference between full frame and what you have now??
sky does look wild too btw;


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

You could theoretically get my turbo in a full frame vs. elim setup. The elim. setup just uses the stock exhaust manifold setup, and the stock cat/exhaust position/flange. A full frame setup, even if it were the 2871, would allow you to upgrade to a gt30/35 etc. without having to replace the exhaust manifold or the actual exhaust. 

So if I want to go full frame now I need a new manifold and a new section of exhaust after the turbo


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

an epic sky like that and only one picture?! the **** is wrong with you??

you should lower your rear just a tad.
:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Rake :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Rake :thumbup:


he could still have rake if it went maybe 1/8" - 1/4" lower. looks a little goofy with gap in the rear and no gap up front. maybe it's just me being picky.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> You could theoretically get my turbo in a full frame vs. elim setup. The elim. setup just uses the stock exhaust manifold setup, and the stock cat/exhaust position/flange. A full frame setup, even if it were the 2871, would allow you to upgrade to a gt30/35 etc. without having to replace the exhaust manifold or the actual exhaust.
> 
> So if I want to go full frame now I need a new manifold and a new section of exhaust after the turbo


so could I do a top mount exhaust manifold on a 2871?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> so could I do a top mount exhaust manifold on a 2871?


You can do any type of manifold that has a t28 or a t3 flange, which the full framed 2871 is offered in both.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> he could still have rake if it went maybe 1/8" - 1/4" lower. looks a little goofy with gap in the rear and no gap up front. maybe it's just me being picky.


Those shots are deceiving, I was parked on a high spot, it looks much more even on better ground. 

I love this one too:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Those shots are deceiving, I was parked on a high spot, it looks much more even on better ground.
> 
> I love this one too:


car looks really good Geoff.. :heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks homie, credit goes to Matt though. I can't wait to get my Euro trunk on and then be done with it for the most part.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I hear you. I have some good things going up my sleeve for Laser. I guess you'll have to come down to h2o, if it happens, to check the car out.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Those shots are deceiving, I was parked on a high spot, it looks much more even on better ground.
> 
> I love this one too:


Such a beautfiul example of a B5. But not even you can escape the wrath of the evil door moldings :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the door moldings on the B5.

Sick picture Geoff. Your brother is the man behind a lens!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I like them too, just not the fact that they always seem to be fragile.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

How do you keep your wheels so clean and white? Mine are cream and I'm constantly scrubbin them to get all the crap off them. Any secrets/tips?!

Car looks great by the way!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I like them too, just not the fact that they always seem to be fragile.


My ex broke that moulding about 3 years ago. I will probably replace all 4 the same time I get the rear painted. 

Bobby, I will be there, we were talking about booking places last night...should have 10+ cars going down. 

For the wheels: poor boys wheel sealant x2 coats. I have washed the wheels 3 times with soapy water and they are still sealed well after about 10minutes at driving they start to get dirty, but they are easily cleanable.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ill have to try that wheel sealant when i paint my wheels

those last 2 pictures are insane, the blue one is my fav of the 2


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My ex broke that moulding about 3 years ago.


is that why she became your ex ?? :laugh:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

the sky is on fire!!!!

i love checking up on your thread geoff....car is so so pretty...i cant believe your gtf in front is almost 1 inch lower than mine....these meaty tyres of mine need to go


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> is that why she became your ex ?? :laugh:


haha, no. We just started dating and she opened it into a snowbank...the look on my face must have been priceless!

tbh I still rub a little in the front, I need to get my trimmed liners in there and give the fenders a slight roll. 

I appreciate all the comments guys!


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Clean out your inbox foo!

The following wont make much sense to anyone but Geoff and I LOL and Viewer discretion is advised.

It took my alignment guy a little bit of time, as he wasn't sure of what to make of having so much adjustability, but he had me straightened out in just over an hour.

The GB is on until Paul runs out of the this shipment of Control arms, which was 19 sets (well 20 if you include mine)

so Friday should be fine. Tell your Bro and Uncle as well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome, thanks! Cleaning out inbox now.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmmm....


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol that turbo looks like it's been thru a house fire


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

that turbo son... get at me ******


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick crinkle paint job on that snail!!
:laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I can literally pull the turbine out of the housing in pieces in that thing. 

BUT, the good news is that when I emailed the guy, he thought the head was bad; when I got there to pick it up he realized the turbo went, so I got what you see there for $200 

The IM and valve cover are worth half that


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Turbo blew?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

On that motor, ya...but that's not my motor.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So whats the plan then?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It's going to sit in my garage for a while, but it will likely end up as a 1.9L stroker.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Geoff you deff going to h2o? Me a a few buddies just paid our house off for that week.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya there are about 10+ cars going down this year, we are thinking same hotel we had last year at the base of the strip.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

So we went to the track tonight...if I could learn how to launch my car would do quite well. 

This is my best run against my buddies 3- S4, I ran a 14.42 @ 100.66...2.5xx 60'


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

A roller from yesterday and a night shot from Friday 

Engine bay is getting some love soon...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Your car makes my arm feel better.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like you have some tint in the 2nd picture.

Looks good Geoff.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Your car makes my arm feel better.


Happy to help 

No tint, just some clever lighting.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Happy to help
> 
> No tint, just some clever lighting.


I have 40% movement again.. Can get it high enough to type at my desk and I can lay on my stomach and it doesn't feel like its falling out of socket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Engine bay is getting some love soon...


I guess this is the year the B5 engine bay tuck-n-shave goes mainstream? lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I guess this is the year the B5 engine bay tuck-n-shave goes mainstream? lol


Nope, I am doing much less than the other guys taking on the bay. Mine is just getting a bit of a refresh.



99.5blacka4 said:


> I have 40% movement again.. Can get it high enough to type at my desk and I can lay on my stomach and it doesn't feel like its falling out of socket.


Sweet! Glad to hear it Bobby.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Join the club, you'll regret it


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> A roller from yesterday and a night shot from Friday
> 
> Engine bay is getting some love soon...


man that roller above looks soo bloody clean! i think if there was a b5 dictionary, under 'clean' would be a pic of ur car :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> man that roller above looks soo bloody clean! i think if there was a b5 dictionary, under 'clean' would be a pic of ur car :laugh:


Thanks. Clean is the word that keeps coming up, which is the goal...




NeedingAnAudi said:


> Join the club, you'll regret it




Regret not shaving the bay? Don't think so.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think the car would look good with the bay shaved, maybe some wire tucking, but shaving the bay is pretty much the complete opposite direction his car is going. Most people would look at his car and see it's lowerd an has wheels. It takes another look even a 3rd look to realize the subtle differences that make his car different from the rest. A shaved bay is just to flashy and stands out to much. 

Looks good Geoff, your brothers photography skills are amazing :heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

His photography makes a good car look great, IMHO. I agree on the full tuck/shave. Mikey's car suits it, I don't even like it on a 1.8t but it absolutely fits his car, and I think James' car will fall into the same category. I will almost be taking a step backward with the bay, but I feel it suits the car better.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Regret not shaving the bay? Don't think so.


No once you start it's like a fix. I can't get enough of it lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

oh, haha, probably. another good reason why I don't start it.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

ic:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> ic:


Pictures bannngin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> I don't think the car would look good with the bay shaved, maybe some wire tucking, but shaving the bay is pretty much the complete opposite direction his car is going. Most people would look at his car and see it's lowerd an has wheels. It takes another look even a 3rd look to realize the subtle differences that make his car different from the rest. A shaved bay is just to flashy and stands out to much.
> 
> Looks good Geoff, your brothers photography skills are amazing :heart:


glad/surprised to see someone else respects Geoff's subtle touch


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> glad/surprised to see someone else respects Geoff's subtle touch


Respect :beer:

Keep
It
Simple
Stupid

I don't think anyone pulls it off better then Geoff :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree^^^!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a friendly suggestion guys, Geoff's car is obviously one of the cleanest if not the cleanest B5 around.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

needinganaudi, wasn't trying to be against you or anything. Lol geoff have an understanding of each others slight touches. We bank ideas off each other and share most of the little things. Lol i was just glad to see someone else noticed all the small things...... Nothing against shaved bays, we just both have decided to go the opposite direction.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

This guy!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> This guy!


its awesome yous both have b5s.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

DeathLens said:


> This guy!


So this is what Geoff looks like?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes it is, our driveway looks pretty cool, haha.
*
TO DO LIST, IN NO ORDER:

Install trimmed fender liners
Re-roll fenders
Rust proof/paint fender lips
Tuck washer fluid hose
Paint lower bumper verticals
Install black intake manifold
Install coolant hard pipe (wrinkle black)
Facelift coolant tank-on order
Facelift low coolant plug-on order
Passat driver side engine cover-on order
Install meth-waiting on parts
Facelift rain-tray/cowl covers-need to order rain-trays
Re-do FMIC bracket
R8 oil cap-on it's way
Install gruvenparts adjustable upper control arms
Alignment
Brake master cylinder reservoir cap*

My life...**** it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> So this is what Geoff looks like?


yessir.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:heart: your fenders...and paint!!

Are you going to mod the r8 oil cap so it sits right??


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i just wanna pinch your little cheeks.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> :heart: your fenders...and paint!!
> 
> Are you going to mod the r8 oil cap so it sits right??


Hadn't thought about it...maybe, lol.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I only say it because it is considerably taller and doesnt lock on straight. Wasnt satisfied with the one I had and didnt feel like cutting it up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The R8 cap doesn't look bad with an OEM engine cover.

Geoff you sexy bish you :laugh: Took my car to the tire place this morning and had those jackasses loosen my lugs…they were like, "oh man, they are really tight" duh!!!!! ******* morons…never going there again.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, idiots. I had a buddy that had a shop do something similar, even on his bill they wrote "torque lugs to 100lb/ft"....I was like :sly:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

So ur going to paint the bumper verticals back to silver? I hope that's what you mean, I'm not a big fan of the euro look. New pics all look awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was going to paint them black, actually they are still painted silver, I just have some vinyl over them. In the winter my front valence got caught on a driveway it actually cracked those verticals...they are bent but in tact...it annoys the crap out of me though. I much prefer the silver verticals too but I don't know how to pull it off now. I will work on it though, perhaps I will re-enforce it from behind and leave it silver.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i need to paint mine this year, the tape is old as hell and im definitely used to it

i really like that picture in front of that viny old house:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I actually put electical tape on mine like you james. I took it off but with it on i couldnt tell. I forgot about it for like a week. Its not something you notice at all. 

None of my friends even noticed it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*
TO DO LIST, IN NO ORDER:

Install trimmed fender liners
Re-roll fenders
Rust proof/paint fender lips
Tuck washer fluid hose
Paint lower bumper verticals
Install black intake manifold---DONE
Install coolant hard pipe (wrinkle black)---DONE
Facelift coolant tank---DONE
Facelift low coolant plug---DONE
Passat driver side engine cover-on order
Install meth-waiting on parts
Facelift rain-tray/cowl covers-need to order rain-trays
Re-do FMIC bracket
R8 oil cap---DONE
Install gruvenparts adjustable upper control arms
Alignment
Brake master cylinder reservoir cap
Polish/Buff FMIC---DONE
Touch up FMIC pipes
*

Got some stuff done yesterday...damn the engine bay annoys me now after spending some time in there...

Went to our first show today, cars with front mounts and no bumers get a lot of attention 










How it went...

and the bay currently...










All fluid caps replaced, expansion tank replaced, IM, and some general cleaning.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Did your coolant tank come with the black lettering on it? When I got mine it didn't have any lettering painted on it. So I think I'm going to try to paint it. Also isn't it annoying that it always forms condensation on the top. I went to a show Friday and it was really annoying me that everything was clean looking in my bay except for the tank's stupid condensation. 

It's looking really good though! I bet you got a lot of attention without a bumper. Everyone was staring at me cause I bought some new wheels off another guy there and was swapping them at the show haha. A group of GTOs next to me was hating


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya it came like that, I have seen some with, and some without. I think if you cracked the cap on the bottle it would get rid of the condensation. 

Ya, no bumper gets attention, although I was surprised I was the only one there without one, as it was a JDM show and there tend to be some pretty legit drift cars there.


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

gorgeous car, what kind of IC is that? did you peiece it or was it a kit? do you have the demensions? thanks bud


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

What year is your car again? I just noticed your abs module/pump looks different than mine


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lilDevil said:


> gorgeous car, what kind of IC is that? did you peiece it or was it a kit? do you have the demensions? thanks bud


The front mount is a Racetec, I don't recall dimensions off the top of my head but I can get them later.

reb, the car is a 97


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Dont you love telling people your car is a 97?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL kind of, ya.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how a real baller rolls to a show...










hahahaha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

there was a kid at school with an evo that drove around like that for months, idk how he got away with it for so long


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've had it off since Friday evening...not that I have passed many cops. 

*knocks on wood*

There was a C5 Z06 around here a few years ago that I saw for YEARS without a front bumper...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

you put both horns on the same side ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's how they came...yours isn't the same?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> That's how they came...yours isn't the same?


no, ours are 1 on each side.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Weird...

I have to re-wire my low coolant plug. I had the new sensor re-pinned but I am getting a low coolant light. Does it matter which pin goes to which factory wire? I have a brown wire and a blue/yellow one (I think).


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Weird...
> 
> I have to re-wire my low coolant plug. I had the new sensor re-pinned but I am getting a low coolant light. Does it matter which pin goes to which factory wire? I have a brown wire and a blue/yellow one (I think).


it shouldnt.. temporary tie them together and see if it goes off.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I did a twist and tape. The light flashes about 50% of the time...not sure what's up.


----------



## ajcascio (Jan 11, 2006)

hatter arent you from the baltimore area???? I swear your name is soo familiar.....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Negative, Toronto.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My horns are on the same side too Geoff….so weird.

Bumperless = gangsta


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, it's still off...I may roll like this all summer. All my clients keep asking "where is the front of your car?" My answer is "in my garage."


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I just recently put my bumper back on this past Friday. I was too lazy to trim it, to fit around the fmic. Definitely got a lot of looks and compliments.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

The horn move was done as part of the facelift IIRC. Mine are 1 per side. Throw a piece of 4' long 1" steel across the front Geoff. cops wont be able to say a word


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very true, although the bumper should be on before Spring Fling (Sunday).


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

98.5 and mine are both on the same side. Guess it was a facelift change. Learn something new everyday


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Isn't the SAI pump deal on that side on facelift cars? Maybe that's why.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Isn't the SAI pump deal on that side on facelift cars? Maybe that's why.


Yep you nailed it. ATW's got the sai over there. a real pita if you ask me. Mines gone so when the sai kicks in it sounds like a jet fighter taking off. I think they moved something else around down there too, but I can't place my finger on it right now. Too tired..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

* 
TO DO LIST, IN NO ORDER: 

Install trimmed fender liners 
Re-roll fenders 
Rust proof/paint fender lips 
Tuck washer fluid hose 
Paint lower bumper verticals---DONE 
Install black intake manifold---DONE 
Install coolant hard pipe (wrinkle black)---DONE 
Facelift coolant tank---DONE 
Facelift low coolant plug---DONE 
Passat driver side engine cover-on order 
Install meth-waiting on parts 
Facelift rain-tray/cowl covers---DONE 
Re-do FMIC bracket 
R8 oil cap---DONE 
Install gruvenparts adjustable upper control arms 
Alignment 
Brake master cylinder reservoir cap 
Polish/Buff FMIC---DONE 
Touch up FMIC pipes---DONE 
* 

Getting there...still feels like there are a lot of little things to do but most of what I wanted done under the hood are done, it's like night and day now with those facelift cowl covers and raintray.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I want to see.some pictures of these supposedly "done" tasks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will have some tomorrow at Spring Fling. I have the Passat driver side cover but it requires some trimming and I didn't want to mess with it in a hurry.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

engine bay shot someone grabbed at a show, there isn't much going on but it's much better than it was. all my meth parts are now in my room so i hope to have that on asasp.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> engine bay shot someone grabbed at a show, there isn't much going on but it's much better than it was. all my meth parts are now in my room so i hope to have that on asasp.


to optimize it, you need to get the tune adjusted. IDK how you'll get uni to do it because I think that's the tune you picked or did you stick with Maestro? I know you were unsure at the time b/c Issam told you to use a tune Chris didnt offer and the other option was Uni.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I stuck with the TAPP tune, the tuner just had to adjust the duty cycle of the injectors to accomodate the Genesis injectors and FPR, all is good with that.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

werk said:


> :heart:


x2


----------



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey man just being stupid, random and nooby.. but where did you get your engine cover?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The engine cover was made by a buddy a little while ago. The stormtrooper sticker was all me 

Saturday; Quebec:










Sunday; Niagara Falls:












900 miles and about 15 hours of driving between Friday and Sunday.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Solid! Two shows in one weekend!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Car looks great Geoff


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Marc, not much has gone on, and I have some projects lingering but I am too busy with work and just enjoying the car to care. I am picking up a daily this Friday that was too good to pass up, it will be a winter beater/daily for now.

In the meantime:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Such a good picture

W hatkind of a daily?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

B3 Passat CL with a VR swap


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That should be fun, lovely engine, but dead ugly car imo


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

But it's a wagon! lol. I am only doing this now vs. right before winter because the swap is solid, the car literally needs a headlight and front rotors and it will safety, and the car is very solid, anything else this price is rotted to hell.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> But it's a wagon!


I love those. Perfect daily driver


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just enjoy it man. Im hoping after i get my wheels back and tires i can focus on maintainence. I hate driving my car knowing theres things that need to be fixed. Im hoping by end of summer my cars fully up to date on everything and i can work on more stuff to blow my money on. :thumbup:

I seen you posted about fixing your fender lips/painting them/rust-proofing them. How bad are yours and how long have they been messed up? Still stressin a little over my fender paint chipping from the fender roll. I was told nail polish helps...like clear nail polish.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have clear nail polish on my rears from the flaking due to rubbing


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

My fenders are fine, they were bought new a year ago but I trimmed them slightly. I painted my repair area and the prime/paint are holding up fine so I'm actually going to leave it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Geoff are you a Blue Jay's fan? Lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol not really...we go to games now and then because it's like 2 bucks, haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> But it's a wagon! lol. I am only doing this now vs. right before winter because the swap is solid, the car literally needs a headlight and front rotors and it will safety, and the car is very solid, anything else this price is rotted to hell.


You bought a b3 wagon??? Wow I hate you right now  That's seriously 1 of the 2 cars I want to get next


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

feel like your car needs cage and race seats. that kinda picture....

looks cool as hell though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

One day it will probably have 1 or both of those things, but not yet


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

nice video matt :thumbup:

geoff, car is perfect as always


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks brah.

The only real change is the 3" exhaust...which apparently throws off the mic. haha.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i thought it sounded louder... what muffler are you running now ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It's now a full 3" stainless system to a Magnaflow muffler with a 3" pipe and twin tips after the muffler.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Video was awesome matt.


Geoff your car is perfect. Do you have the ebay shortshifter?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

and i will say, everytime i see the front of your car i regret blacking out my front mount


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So good Geoff!
I like the yellow hids too.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> So good Geoff!
> I like the green hids too.


Fixed


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff.....love it. 

I envy your CEL free cluster :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

3000k's ftmfw

that video was awesome and just adds to my itch to make a cool vid.

:thumbup:


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

pics of the exhaust?

It tucks under neither your car well for a full 3inch


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Great vid man! Ur car looks good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks all. 3000k HIDs are already out, lol.

I do have the ebay shortshifter 

The guys tucked the exhaust well (by request), their shop is about 20 feet from my buddies so we chat with them often. The guy who did it has a track prepped Lexus IS.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking awesome Geoff, The B5 class is going to be tough this year at Vagkraft. My only hope to place again this year is if we get enough to keep the classes and the Passat's separate LOL


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wait, the Passats get judged with us? LAME!

I registered today, it said Audi A4/S4/RS4 (I still think it's dumb we get judged with S4's)

Did you still want that Valve Cover and IM? I still have them if you do, I can bring them to Vagkraft.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

It all depends on the number of cars registered. They classed all the B5 Audi's together last year, instead of using the Stock/Mod 1/Mod 2 so I was up against that Stage 3+ S4 out of New York, but still somehow managed to come out with a 3rd.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice! They better not do that this year, ****ers....haha.

I'm looking forward to it though, either way it should be a great turnout.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

and regarding the IM and valve cover, I'll let you know. I'm in need of a turbo a little more immediately LOL. Mine is headed out fairly quickly. I've eaten through 3L of oil in 5500KM


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome video, great music to go with it, and as always your car is one of my favorite B5's. :beer::beer:


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice car I think it's cool that you and your bro are into B5's. I wish I could get my brother out of the Honda phase, with as much as he's put into that damn thing he'd have a pretty legit A4.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Colin!



OntITTech said:


> and regarding the IM and valve cover, I'll let you know. I'm in need of a turbo a little more immediately LOL. Mine is headed out fairly quickly. I've eaten through 3L of oil in 5500KM


uh oh! I wish I had one of those for you


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks Colin!
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh! I wish I had one of those for you


Well.... I have been eyeing an eliminator setup.... LOL 
Nah, I'll Probably just go K04 to keep the costs down.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish i had a 1.8T..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Unfortunately due to 034's inability to build a reliable cast manifold, my car will not be making the trip to H20 this year. I don't remember if I even have my stock one, and if I do, I don't have time to put it on in 8 days.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, pretty pleased with things right now...

I can't check as I am at work, but I think I still have the stock one...I just hate paying people to do stuff like this. We will see how bad I want to bring the car.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Well thats not cool :thumbdown:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

its a sign, telling you to go full frame


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the torn down motor in my garage...I would have just preferred to have it happen after H20, lol. 

Oh well, I am in no rush to go bigger, I will likely slap the stock mani on, whether now or for the spring. I should bring my Passat, haha.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

please put the stock mani on, kthanks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I will if I can get someone to do it for less than $400


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Commmon geoff im tryna see your car!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm working on it. The guy I bought my Passat from saw me post in our local thread and said he may have a guy who can it weld is ASAP. Super nice guy, so we will see what happens.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

any news?!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


i could be wrong but do i see dents in your sidewalls from your control arms?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think so. That area is covered now anyway.

I brought the rear down 2 turns and the front down 1, hoping to hear about having the manifold welded today.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I don't think so. That area is covered now anyway.
> 
> I brought the rear down 2 turns and the front down 1, hoping to hear about having the manifold welded today.


lowering it is always good.:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got dents on both sides of mine. Oh well!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I've got dents on both sides of mine. Oh well!


Same. Mine hit so much it looks like its going to crack soon and eventually go through.

Ohwell..lowlife.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Just take a hole saw to it  haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Manifold is getting taken out and replaced with the stock one on Monday, I shouldn't see too much power loss anyway, and I know this OEM one won't effing crack.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Just take a hole saw to it  haha


thats what I did...actually works quite well if you know exactly where to cut...well would give you the extra little bit needed to stock the knocking....but then i went crazy and kept cutting :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A hole saw would probably yield a cleaner cut than some of the jobs I've seen...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im just gonna let it do it by itself.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

When I lowered the front last night I noticed that about 3/8" of my pass. side bumpstop fell off, lulz. I rolled my front fenders and installed my trimmed liners. I'm hoping to find some 10mm spacers before H20.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> When I lowered the front last night I noticed that about 3/8" of my pass. side bumpstop fell off, lulz. I rolled my front fenders and installed my trimmed liners. I'm hoping to find some 10mm spacers before H20.


Take em out!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

meh, no need to really. How does it effect ride quality?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> meh, no need to really. How does it effect ride quality?


Wont really effect ride quality unless you hit a bump so hard your strut bottoms out. I took mine out so im not sitting on the bumpstop..makes it real bouncy and ****ty.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh eff that then


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So i will see this car at h2o right?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes sir. I told my guy I NEEDED it for Wednesday, so I drop it off Sunday night.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So, although my exhaust manifold is actually cracked it is not what was leaking. The hose from the turbo to the IC had a tear in it. It has been replaced and the car spool to 23psi seemingly quicker than ever before. 

We're ready to head out


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

dope crew


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The E30 is heading down Thursday night, Matt and I leave tonight with the Subie, an A3, a mkI cab, a B5 S4 (also silver with white OZs  ), and a mkII Jetta. Looking forward to the drive, everyone has a passenger or 2 as well. Stoked.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome shot!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yea Matt makes everything look good. Having access to the shop helps too, haha.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

how longs that drive?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It took me 11 hours to get home last year, but it took us 13 hours to get down there with only 5 cars. We have 7 going and 8 returning this year, so it will probably take longer. We leave tonight at 9pm :$


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

so glad i dont have a super long drive like that, hopefully i can meet you guys tho


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Definitely. I'm looking forward to meeting/seeing everyone.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

See you soon Buddy!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

nice to finally meet you geoff. car looked good.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Ridiculous how it takes you 11 hours to drive from Canada. I hit so much traffic(leaving from the York, PA area) that it took me around 10.5 hours to get down there. It should be about a 4 hour drive. Worst traffic i've ever seen leading up to the bay bridge. My left leg was killing me by the time we got there. I seriously did not get out of 1-2 gear for 3 or 4 hours. I guess that will teach me to leave at 3 pm

Luckily it only took around 5 hours to get home. We took a longer way to avoid bad roads. It was a smooth ride home for the most part.

I'm pretty sure I saw you cruising Sunday night. :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We made it home in about 12 hours, we only spend 10 driving but there was some crazy traffic and we had an incident with Matt's car about 60 miles from home. All is well though, it was nice to see so many B5's down there this weekend!


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> we had an incident with Matt's car about 60 miles from home.


:facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

uh oh, what happened?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Just some toe wear on a rear tire...it was shooting sparks. Thankfully it held off until we crossed the border and were within an hour of home. Free tow truck for the win!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Just some toe wear on a rear tire...it was shooting sparks. Thankfully it held off until we crossed the border and were within an hour of home. Free tow truck for the win!


I need free tows


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

On the way home from H20....I can't decide whether I put in some work or leave it and replace it in the next few years...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it looks perfect as is


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

honestly your car is just sublime....im kinda surprised that you still havent got the E-codes! Geoff i cant believe that you can stand those little holes from the missing orange reflector....that being said...i would love to bring mine back to factory freshness as you have :beer:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

fav build thread on vw, nice to see it get a ton of TLC and also see the track :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> On the way home from H20....I can't decide whether I put in some work or leave it and replace it in the next few years...


 What else is there to do? You already have the best B5 around (imo of course).


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys, the short list:

Finish and install the Boxster brakes (S4 rears on the backburner too)
Paint rear end/euro trunk
Install adjustable upper front control arms
Install and tune for meth
Re-work vent gauges

Long term?

S4 front and sides
Euro S4 rear
Major interior overhaul
1.9L stroker
etc. 

lol

I will likely get some stuff done over the winter, I didn't drive the car all weekend and I miss it. I also have to replace the coolant hose from the expansion tank to the rad...at the same time I'm doing the upper rubber hose. Preventative ish FTW!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I think it looks perfect as is


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I washed it and drove it for the first time since Saturday...I love it again, lol. Clutch, exhaust manifold and some other stuff will make me love it more. Already working on next year's wheels


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds good. you should keep it and do those plans


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes keep it and follow through. Cleanest b5 out there imo. What turbo is on it? stock?


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


 what'd you use for that cover on the valve cover?


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

What's going on Geoff? So this is where you have been at, huh? How the car treating you?

And to above, that was a coil cover designed by a person I can not recall, who then sold the rights/design to 034, and now 034 sells that as their v2 coil cover.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Correct 

I lurk here and there, lol. The car is doing well aside from a few little things...but it wouldn't be a B5 without them, ha!


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Still doing the Auto X events? How your eliminator setup working out for you on the Auto X, if you still doing that? I remember that vid/pic with your car in 3 wheel motion


----------



## timor.d. (Mar 31, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Correct
> 
> I lurk here and there, lol. The car is doing well aside from a few little things...but it wouldn't be a B5 without them, ha!


:facepalm::thumbup:

have you got these swaybars?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have the H&R rear sway installed, but I only Auto-x'd the car with the chipped k03...it was still fun, I can't imagine it with the elim though,


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

your car is my inspiration for what i want my car to look like! i truly love your car:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why thank you. With any luck it will keep evolving over the winter!


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Did you upgrade your clutch yet? I remember last time, you were still on the stock clutch. If so, what you run with?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No not yet, it's still stock and it's slipping. I am going to do it over the winter, it will be an FX400, I just haven't decided on which FX400 it will be.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Well, it certainly tried holding in there and would say you got your money's worth out of that clutch. I will be riding on my stock clutch also, when I install my BT. 

I was reading a post the other day comparing the 228mm to 240mm when it comes to the FX400. The engagement point for the 228 is almost identical to stock, while the 240mm is slightly lower. I would run with the 240mm, or the 228 with lwfw. As for 4 puck, 6 puck, or 8 pad, I would talk to Mike Hood about it. He's very good at this.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I spoke to Mike a while back and I think the 6 was the best of both worlds, but I will chat him up again once I am ready to order and discuss new goals, etc. But I think the 240mm option with the billet steel FW will be what I go with.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

That seems to be the most popular with the B5 crowd, ever since quality control of the Southbend has gone downhill. I plan on running that same clutch. There is also a guy in the classified section selling 4:1 center diff washers for $55 shipped. Might want to do it all at once. Picked up those washers a while back, and plan on modding the center diff when I install my clutch. Well, going to have my mechanic do it. I think it is worth paying someone to do my clutch, to avoid the headache.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have always been sort of hesitant about that center diff. mod. Is it full RWD or a different split?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Its not full rwd, its like an 80-20 split


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm. I would be inclined to try it, but I'm always afraid of the long term wear of stuff like that.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

It changes the bias to what the B5 RS4 has for the center diff. It really only makes a difference when in turns. I have Hotchkis f&r bars, coilovers, and just have slight understeer left over. I am thinking this mod will get rid of it completely. What you can do is pick up a spare center diff, mod that, place it in, and simply swap your old one back in if you don't like it (which I doubt will be the case). Then you can sell the modded one for $250-350, probably making a few bucks out of the ordeal.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya that might be something...thankfully I make just enough power to have some oversteer when needed


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya that might be something...thankfully I make just enough power to have some oversteer when needed


you just need some RWD to throw around!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn you and your Nissan! :laugh:


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I have always been sort of hesitant about that center diff. mod. Is it full RWD or a different split?



hey geoff, im up in ur threads. 

the difference between the stock torsen and the aftermarket offerings that increase the rear bias is some washers. ever wonder why a performance aftermarket diff which has no housing and twice as many moving precision parts as the rear diff is only ~$500? [thats why they want your diff as a core btw]

washers.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya I know they are stupid expensive to get someone like Stasis or JHM to do it. I will likely keep it as is, I like the way the car feels...and swinging the back end out is more impressive this way, haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I picked up something cool for 2012, other than these, not much will change.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Like this :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

my only bitch to the reals are how the faces and lips are... i def prefer the fakes in that aspect..

should look nice.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You are a bbs whore


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

o man. powder coating faces?


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> You are a bbs whore


The best kind.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

well isn't that cute.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

**** me sideways. Real LM's. 

:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Bobby, I agree about the reps, I'm not sure if I'm going to reverse mount these though.

Jayson, there will be a color change before they go on next spring.


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

sick can't wait to see what color/finish you go with. 

also, don't reverse mount. they look proper motorsports with the faces floating inside the dish. 

wait, how wide are you going? staggered?

also, I seen a partial pic of my old wagon with another wagon(james). is there for serious a car length scrap crusier sticker on it? rad


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There definitely is, haha. it goes from the driver door to the top edge of the rear 1/4 window near the hatch, lol.

they are 18x8/9.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've started with some parts for next season; mostly just a new (used) clutch and a catch can. I don't plan on much, just want to perfect some things that I either overlooked or rushed before.


----------



## AudiVW01 (Nov 27, 2010)

Amazing Thread :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Any ideas for the color your going with for the LMs?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh I know exactly what color I'm doing. 

Candy Copper


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

couldnt have just waited till i took my clutch out ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got this one on the cheap breh. Which one do you have?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

In unrelated news, does anyone have a catch can for sale? I foolishly sold mine for some reason now I actually want to install one.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheels are dope and I like the color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

south bend stage 4.. upgrading to a 240mm fx400

i cant find a catch can that will fit my needs, dual inlet single outlet baffled can


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like the mishimoto cans, and they're priced fairly well too (I honestly like JDM stuff more than the "euro specific" parts TBH), although I haven't seen one quite like that. Why not run 2? I'm guessing you're going to draw from the valve cover and the block?

I wanted that 240mm fx400 but this will do...should hold 395ft. lbs.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i looked at those.. dunno why i decided not to buy, i cant remember

the southbend holds my power fine.. i just hate driving with it


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm loving the color choice on the wheels. One of my wheel choices, before I bought mine, was LM's. I have to admit though I am a reverse mount fan. Can't wait to see these on.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Hey Geoff, you purchased a used SB Stg 4 clutch from Nic? And those LMs are baller. Too expensive for my pockets filled with lint :laugh:.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No, the clutch I picked up is a SB stage 3, i got it from another member. I'm stoked for the LM's, spring needs to be now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im stoked for LMs as wellopcorn:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Getting there


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

So pumped


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Stoked.. You better be at h20, nuck


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You kidding? We were talking about booking a hotel last night. We will be there...fo sho. I want to see that S4 running well!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

It'll be running.....I can't say well or not lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha...oh god.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't buy a s4 from a Jewish looking liar... Nothing will be done that's said to be


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

...and that's a mistake you can't afford on an S4...ugh. ****ty dude.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Since getting mine I've noticed so many more hacked up and beat to **** s4's, like they are the new hoodride for broke as **** people


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> Since getting mine I've noticed so many more hacked up and beat to **** s4's, like they are the new hoodride for broke as **** people


 Was just about to pick my unemployed ass one up :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Is that chrome? Gonna be dope


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That is essentially chrome...but that's just a base


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

lookin good thus far!


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

How did you like the ST coilovers for auto-cross? I'm looking to get some budget coils and wondering if they perform well enough


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The ones I have performed very well. That being said, the new version (that my brother has on his car) seem to be a little softer. 

I got my faces back tonight...holy **** I'm in love with the LM's. I haven't seen the color combo I went with yet (faces, bolts, caps)...although everything has been done I'm sure; I feel they are super unique. Pics tomorrow


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i bet they are gonna be sick... i'm getting LM reps and painting the centers pink for h2o... :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I support that idea. haha


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> The ones I have performed very well. That being said, the new version (that my brother has on his car) seem to be a little softer.


Thanks for the reply, I actually noticed that your STs didn't have helper springs like the new version so I figured the new ones might be a little toned down. That being said I went ahead and ordered some Vogtlands, no helper spring there :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hear those are a very good option for performance. I would say they were 2nd on my list.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Geoff your cars going to look soo good. What are the specs?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

18x8 and 18x9. Nothing out of this world, but the fitment will be better than last year.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i need some 3pc wheels to build


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Me too, but these will do


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

oh hush, you know what i mean


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha I know. Not keeping the Borbets?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

well i do have 3 cars 
borbet's
monoblocks
ch's

that does not leave me much room to be indecisive, i really want a set of work meisters.. i just cant find any kinda rough ones, or cheap enough ones to justify them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Agreed. Check out the Work Termist...it's essentially a Meister (2 piece) but not worth quite as much.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmmm


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Pictures DO NOT do these justice...the color is so intense in person.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I already said it once on your flickr......I can haz???


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hehe. the colour changes with light...I love it. I would like polished bolts I think but it's not worth buying a set as the bolts that came with the wheels were brand new BBS black bolts.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

I love them. Orange is awesome.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

copper  candy copper. 

They look like a melted penny. haha


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> copper  candy copper.
> 
> They look like a melted penny. haha



melted pennies actually turn to green goo haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol...I hope these don't.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> lol...I hope these don't.


After I am done with you on our date they will be! Although I'll have to catch up to see them.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

From what I hear...yes you will. haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think the black bolts will look sick.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

please smoosh your car so these look even better. yessssssssss


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

wow dude. cant wait to see them mounted.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

You win. Everything.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

wheels look amazing geoff


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

my favorite wheels nice color :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

peeped the wheels on scrapedcrusaders...those are going be jaw dropping. :beer::beer:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

do you have a mk3? creepin


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Good choice on the wheel color, these are going to look insane


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Moshua said:


> do you have a mk3? creepin


That's geoff's brothers car, deathlens


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup, that was Matt's car. He sold it about a year ago though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya. Saddest part is that the new owner raised it over an inch and still managed to smash the oil pan. He also put some stupid ass grille on it. Lately though he bough a set of RS's that were on my buddies Subaru, then traded to me, then traded away for the LM's, then re-sold to the guy with the Golf. haha.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh dear. that was always one of my favorite colors. Sad to see it on the wrong hands


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

well looks good man, i love swinging back over to the b5 forums to get away from the mk3 and mk4 drama every now and again. Rides looking good, keep it up


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks!

Pretty much all my parts have come in:

catch can
clutch
block breather/-AN/NPT fittings
power steering cooler

So I plan to get started on that stuff today; more specifically the catch can. I have a question though; what did you guys do with the line coming from the block breather piece to the intake manifold? Does this line draw vac. from the IM into the PCV system? I am thinking I can just plug it as I will be using the exhaust to pull vac., but I don't want to throw anything off. I could just get a 3/8 T-fitting and keep it plumbed into my new system...but I want to know what it does.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I wouldn't connect it without a check valve or the suction pump incorporated... If you are routing it into the exhaust stream I would just plug it, what are you using to route it into the exhaust ?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

How are you touting the catch can to the exhaust?

Also, what can did you go with and where are you mounting it?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm, I don't even know that there's a check valve on there now. I'm going to pull it out in a bit so I can check. Vibrant makes a fitting that threads into a bung to weld into the exhaust. So I will go block breather>catch can>vent to exhaust.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

awesome Geoff I can't wait to see them finished. 

I really need to buckle down this year if I have any chance against you at Vagkraft lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok all the OEM PCV stuff is out. Nic, there was a check valve in there so I'm just going to plug the IM. I relocated some vac. lines around the turbo and I need to order some t-bolt clamps for the IC piping...getting there.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

do want....NAO! 

And see there's talk about whose showing up at H2o this year, I guess I won't be the only b5 on the block lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

You will not. There are actually quite a few that are there, both A4 and S4.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Why are these not mounted yet :sly:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> And see there's talk about whose showing up at H2o this year, I guess I won't be the only b5 on the block lol.


I'm pretty sure a whole lot of b5ers go to h20. Hell I might even go this year


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> You will not. There are actually quite a few that are there, both A4 and S4.


i love you for stepping outside the box... pun meant :screwy:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Hmmm, I don't even know that there's a check valve on there now. I'm going to pull it out in a bit so I can check. Vibrant makes a fitting that threads into a bung to weld into the exhaust. So I will go block breather>catch can>vent to exhaust.


i was doing research on routing it into the exhaust before.. i believe there is a certain angle that it needs to be introduced into the exhaust flow in order for it to actually pull the crap through, let me see if i can dig it up


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the car bud, r u making it to SoWo by any chance? I also wanted to ask u about your dash lighting! I'm sure you have prob went over it but iv done a **** ton of reading so far :laugh: keep up the good work man, ill be stopping in frequently :beer:opcorn:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We were thinking of going to SoWo but I don't think it will happen for me. One or two friends may head down but I opted out. As for the dash lighting, I will trade you mine if you have the stock red lighting, I want to change anyway...PM me if interested 

Nic, this is the one I bought, it's on a 45 designed to pull vacuum. 

http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1022_1035_1069&products_id=1243










I have the crankcase ish all setup plumbed to the catch can (just have to figure out where to mount it), then I will have my exhaust guy weld the bung on where the scavenger won't get smashed off, lol.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> i was doing research on routing it into the exhaust before.. i believe there is a certain angle that it needs to be introduced into the exhaust flow in order for it to actually pull the crap through, let me see if i can dig it up


its 45 degree angle. Vibrant makes a 45 degree bung.


edit: oops, geoff beat me to it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea that's it.. I couldn't remember if it was 45 or not


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ye. So looks like I can plug the IM, and I may or may not even need the catch can...but I'm installing it because I already bought it and if for whatever reason there is residual vapor in there it will collect in the can as opposed to the block or the exhaust. 

Damn, eliminating all the PCV crap sure makes for a lot of free space on the hot side.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> You will not. There are actually quite a few that are there, both A4 and S4.


maybe i can be the ONLY one coming from Texas...who knows :laugh: Although I did see slammed matte green b5 from Texas last year.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

post pics of your bay!

i really like that exhaust routing option, it seems perfect


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will once I move the power steering cooler and re-do the FMIC brackets...it's really nothing too crazy...it just looks bare by my standards,lol


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

You should also place in a check valve onto the plumbing going to the E-Scavenger. More of a safety precaution if the exhaust flow for some oddball reason decides to travel in that direction.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Fire in your crank case.. That would be a fun one


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Let me know how much this costs you in the end. I've been looking into it, and using parts I already have, and doing it with S/S hoses, it looks like I'm around 225 bucks.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i opened my hood today after a long time, and i was surprised by how cleaned up it was. all that hard work this smmer has finally been appreciated


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, so I went with 3/8" lines for the catch can system as that is what my inlets/outlets are on the catch can...now with this check valve business I am choking the system even more. How much room do I need in there anyway for the vapor to pass through? I would assume I don't need a lot of space as: 1) It's vapor, and 2) It's under vacuum. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

I would def look into redoing your system. -10 an is like an inch, and that is the size of the welded on bung of the Vibrant E-Scavenger. Even my 034 Vortex catch can had a 1" port on it.

-sell the catch can
-vacuum line delete
-billet block adapter with -10 an male fitting
--10 an hose end fittings and -10 an braided hose
--10 an check valve (found a guy in the UK on ebay that sells them for $30 shipped)
-Vibrant E-Scavenger

Forget the vapor condensation issue. If anything, just replace the hoses like every 3-5 years, if you feel paranoid. Or flush it them degreaser or something.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Definitely not an option. The fittings alone were over $100. I would have to spend 3x what I spent on a catch can with a larger port. 

What is the need for such a large system? The vapor should move easily through any sized system, no?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Is that catch can style going to cause any back firing?
I learned the new rs5 has an extra injector in the exhaust to make a back fire every shift


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

My car already backfires and shoots flames like a boss...I imagine it's only going to get better, lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I could get a Saikou Michi catch catch with -10 AN bungs, and buy some lines and be good to go...I already have the scavenger and the -10AN adapter for the block breather...now I have a bunch of other NPT/barbed fittings I don't need...FML. haha.

edit: if I use the -10AN stuff with a check valve...maybe I don't need the can at all? Any negatives that anybody can think of?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Post a video!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Matt has some vids, I'll ask him to post them up later. I got all the MBC, N75 and ICM wiring/tubing tucked neatly under the intake today. I re-routed the MBC again and am leaning toward just running -AN fittings with a check valve right to the exhaust.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm pretty sure a whole lot of b5ers go to h20. Hell I might even go this year


gotta do it man, I'll be driving straight from houston


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

just to clarify.. -10 is NOT 1".. -16 is an inch. 

-4 is 1/4, -6 is 3/8, -8 is half an inch and -10 is 5/8 and -12 is 3/4


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yea, I knew that...the scavenger happens to be -10 as well so it's probably the best size to go with...I'm still trying to figure out if the 3/8" tubing is too small to draw the vapor through.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

I wanted to go back and edit to say "close" to 3/4", but was too lazy.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> Is that catch can style going to cause any back firing?
> I learned the new rs5 has an extra injector in the exhaust to make a back fire every shift


i would like to know what the function of that is.. clearing unburnt fuel out of the exhaust ?

i highly doubt audi would put a flame thrower kit on it just so it shoots flames.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

wouldnt it be an extra plug or ignition source and not an extra source of fuel into the exhaust where nothing can burn it?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

James Himself said:


> Is that catch can style going to cause any back firing?
> I learned the new rs5 has an extra injector in the exhaust to make a back fire every shift


:banghead: Really? :banghead:

Prob a plug to burn up any access fuel.

The new benz motor m276 a stratospheric charge version avaliable in europe. Theres nox sensors in the exhaust. This allows the motor to run super lean when your crusing.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The RS5 has something in the exhaust...Clarkson explains it, but I can't remember exactly what causes the rumble. I think it's just there to be there though, lol. 

Ok, after talking to a tech I think I have come up with my catch can solution...and it's way easier than what I had previous.

Block breather>-10AN adapter>AN line>catch can. Done.

The positive pressure from the block should push the vapor out the breather just like it would in a stock application; and since it's a closed system all blow by will collect in the can. I will empty it frequently and it should be without issue. The scavenger brings up a couple complications; one being that if it's not working...I won't know. At least with the can I know I am venting and I know that there is no change of a backfire into the block, nor any vapor getting caught in multiple feet of lines. I wish I thought of this earlier...I have to buy a new catch can and some fittings...again.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

is the can going to be capped off, or will it have a filter ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm thinking I will cap it off. I will have the outlet made as either NPT, barb, or perhaps even have the guy just leave it with an inlet (I would prefer a cap though so I can run it somewhere else in the future if need be.) But ya, no filter. I want a completely closed system; I will just monitor it and empty it regularly. I'm going to mount it somewhere below the expansion tank but I need to figure out a mounting system.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

how is the pressure going to release if there is no exit point ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, I thought about that on the drive home...

I MIGHT get the AN fitting on the inlet, and then use a barb on the outlet and have the pressure flow back into the stock pancake valve in the TIP. OR, I could vent it via a filter...which I have no problem doing; I'm just not sure about the smell. 

Either way, I think I've opted out of the scavenger idea, if anyone wants it let me know, I will cut you a deal


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i'll take it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i think if i were routing it back into the intake, i would just keep it -10 from the catch can, and a 1" - -10 adapter for the tip.. and fit in one of those check valves seerlah was talking about somewhere in between


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think that's my final decision. My pancake valve seems to operate properly and my catch can will grab all the blow by while still allowing the vapor to return through the intake as designed in the stock system. I am going to get the catch can made with a -10AN inlet and a 1" hose barb outlet, this way it will mate directly to the stock valve and be fairly clean. Mainly because I can't find a -10AN = 1" hose barb fitting anywhere.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Actually that line isn't even a full inch, it's .8"...which is what, 7/8"?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i just dont like the way the pancake valve looks.

yea, 7/8" = .875


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya I don't either...I might even out it right after the catch can. The only reason I like keeping it is because it is designed to allow air to pass through but not allow oil residue, so although I have the catch can to grab (hopefully) most of it, I still have the added security of the factory system that monitors pressure into the TIP.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

The pancake valve lets oil get by. That is why your entire intake track to the throttle body has oil residue. The pancake valve is designed to close after a certain amount of positive pressure, iirc. Or something like that. I'm too lazy to search, but it does not function as a check valve. And to have a catch can be effective, it needs to have a baffle on it. Those passages are what really traps the oil (my old 034 vortex one worked in like an affect of having the blow by spin in the catch can, oil stick to the walls, and only the blow by gas would exit through the outlet). If no baffle is on the catch can, then you need to create your own baffle, such as steel wool placed in it (not quite sure the proper one to use, which won't shred and have metal strands end up in your engine).

And if Nic does not want the E-Scavenger, I'll take it. It must be SS though, and not mild steel.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The pancake valve should only allow air to pass by; in which there will be a mild amount of oil vapor but when functioning properly oil should not pass through (according to what I can find, I've spend way too much time reading about PCV, lol). A simple blow through test on mine reveals it is worn out. I am going to pick up a new valve today and run it in the stock location; however I will run the line across the front of the motor to hide it, it will then go under the IM and to my catch can. I emailed the Saikou Michi guy last night requesting his smallest can with a -10AN inlet and a 7/8" outlet (As far as I know all his cans are baffled accordingly but I will confirm when I hear back.)

This way, as I see it, the can will catch the oil vapor in the blow by (which I will drain manually), and the positive pressure from the crankcase will re-circulate through the intake as designed. I figure this is the closest to OEM application I can run without all the clutter...and let's face it, that valve under the IM with the T-fitting is just asking for a boost leak.

On the list for today:

plug IM bung for PCV system
Install power steering cooler
clean the passenger side of the bay a little more :banghead:


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Ok, I think you are right. Sorry about that.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

No worries, I'll be totally honest; before last night I was foggy at best on how the whole system operated anyway, lol. Now that I feel I at least know how the stock system is supposed to work I can accurately come up with a breather solution with fewer weak points, and more importantly; less clutter...the hotside of my bay looks sooooooo empty and I haven't even really deleted anything.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Geoff you have a good picture of your bay?


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have 2 or 3 of the pancake valves sitting around if you want them. I'm never going to use them again. But I also don't know when I'm going to be up that way


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

No worries Rob, I'm going to pick one up today. 

gear, not yet but I will shortly, I also fitted the passat power steering cover. I am thinking about going 2.0 FSI coils, a couple of my coils are cracking a bit and TBH I feel like me having them for 5 years problem free is more than good enough.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

our little compilation video from last year


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool:thumbup: We just used that track in a snowboard edit.:laugh:

Wheres the pull in the beamer?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

If you could get some pics of how you ran your lines and such once you've got it all buttoned up as well thatd be great! Been trying to decide on how to do a catch can for awhile now and I like what you have in mind.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I certainly will, I will try to get some pics of the bay tomorrow and show how some things are routed. 

A to do list because I like them:

-Install catch can *(ordered)*
-Route lines for the can (still figuring out my exact route)
-Secure driver side engine cover
-Install new ignition harness and FSI coils as well as new plugs/delete ICM *(ordered)*
-Replace compressor>IC piping silicone *(ordered)*
-Make a new FMIC bracket
-Install new power steering cooler in SMIC location
-Paint/powder valve cover (again)
-Roll front fenders/rust proof them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That ***** wagon is sooo low. 

:heart: it.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> That ***** wagon is sooo low.
> 
> :heart: it.


you shoulda seen it in person.. anytime he was beside me, i'd cry because I wasnt low anymore


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

H2o


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Awesome video :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

geoff your car sounds great....almost sounds like a v6!! lol:beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! My friends dual piped S4 sounds crazier than mine does.


















and the PCV system at the TIP.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Kinda wish you had the stock airbox, would completely make the bay sleeper status. I think it would flow better with the driver side cover also. But that's just me.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It just doesn't fit well with the TIP on there unfortunately.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Next year I am not opening my hood next to you Geoff LOL. Damn that Looks good. and that Driver side Cover is good. Its off a B5.5 Passat right?
I was thinking of going this route as well as I don't like my Engine bay at all, but with mine having DD Status I can't take the time to re-do it. but now that you've gone and done it I am just going to leave my hood closed LOL.

or maybe I'll take the pic of your bay, blow it up, and lay it over mine at shows :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's got a long way to go before everything is tidied up, let alone clean...but it's getting there. By the way, the fit of the hose coming off the PCV in the TIP was bugging me in that last pic so I went and cut a new piece that was about 5mm longer so it went all the way to the corner of that 90* fitting.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you like the passat cover with the other side open. I've been thinking about the cover since I saw pq a4 but he also has the carbonio intake which covers everything


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you have any pics of the other end of your catch can/pcv re route?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

gear said:


> Do you like the passat cover with the other side open. I've been thinking about the cover since I saw pq a4 but he also has the carbonio intake which covers everything


I do. That side is so messy underneath that this cleans things up nicely. 

I don't have any more pics of the breather system/catch can as I don't have the catch can yet. I think I'm going to mount it near the power steering reservoir, that way my cover will hide it and it's less line to run.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Geoff did you have trouble with te turbo side of your intercooler piping. It seems like my pipes are just a little to close each other


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yessir...in fact the hose from the turbo the intercooler doesn't quite line up...I ordered a new piece from silicone intakes though. Other than that I don't have any issues...it's a bitch to line up but once it's on, it's on.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok I wasn't sure if it was my. Car. My pipa sit rite on top of each other.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Great shots of the bay, That's what a bay should look like:thumbup: Mind if i post up the video and a shot of the engine bay on my FB? Ill give credit where credit is due, just wanna spice it up and its an awesome video:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

where can i buy one of those covers?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

QuattroDriven said:


> Great shots of the bay, That's what a bay should look like:thumbup: Mind if i post up the video and a shot of the engine bay on my FB? Ill give credit where credit is due, just wanna spice it up and its an awesome video:beer:


Definitely yes to both :thumbup:

Marc, I can't remember if I got that part from my uncle (Porsche/Audi/VW guy) or if I ordered it from the dealer. I initially thought it was a Euro only part but I think my VW dealer had it listed and it was just a matter of getting one sent in.

I can get the PN tomorrow.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Geoff! Let me know.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Marc;

3B0-119-487-C


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Marc;
> 
> 3B0-119-487-C


Thanks buddy! Deff gotta look into this.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Whats the tire specs?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I see 215/40/18


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Those look awsome. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What's with the white lettering?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


>


Lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Look great Geoff :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I mean wheel specs ass. 
**** you nick


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol. those are 18x9 on a 215/40 Falken 512...more stretch than I thought...almost enough to make me measure and make sure they weren't 9.5s. Oh well. 

White lettering is because it looks cool


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

****s gay :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

because it looks cool?

round these parts we do things that serve a purpose, none of that "looking cool" bull****


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Nick I thought you were serious for half a second and I was going to give you ****, lol. 

PS if you have a PC you probably can't see the true color of these wheels...my work computer makes them look like ****.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wheels look so good!! The color looks great on my Mac, haha.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

****s hot :beer:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Mount those bitches up!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Stumanbmx said:


> Mount those bitches up!


For realz! Looks so good Geoff.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> lol. those are 18x9 on a 215/40 Falken 512...more stretch than I thought...almost enough to make me measure and make sure they weren't 9.5s. Oh well.
> 
> White lettering is because it looks cool


lol that's why I did the white letters! Thought you had some inspiration from me for a second


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nope, I saw a shot of an old BBS motorsport wheel with the falken logo in white a long time ago...I bought the paint months ago and just got them done, haha.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Geoff those wheels look amazing....more pics of stretch  i think you just helped me make my decision of whether i shud go 205 or 215 
i like the white lettering....reminds me of racing tyres


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Geoff I feel like that's how my rear alphards looked man You sure there not 9.5?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

oh damn


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

gear said:


> Geoff I feel like that's how my rear alphards looked man You sure there not 9.5?


They're stamped 18x9, unless the face of the wheel was swapped with another...I'll measure them though. Since the tire is on I'll have to measure total width-1".


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, they're 9s. A look on tyretretch last night makes them pretty par for the course; especially for 512s

Inspiration for the lettering:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Color choice on those wheels is sick. I just seen a pic on my facebook lastnight, of a set of Tarmacs in almost the same color.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

So when are they going on?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

At least 3 weeks...probably longer. The car still needs some things done, then the clutch, then a rust proof spraying...then the wheels. lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds like our lists are very parallel


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

wheels look awesome!

I wonder how many other people here read your name as G-off


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jelous of everyone with wheels...damn maintenance :banghead:


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

**** all this ****, Geoff the car doesn't need to be running to do a rolling shot 

Actually...we could just put those wheels on my box. :sly: :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

DeathLens said:


> **** all this ****, Geoff the car doesn't need to be running to do a rolling shot
> 
> Actually...we could just put those wheels on my box. :sly: :laugh:


Ya I suppose we could...I'll need a $3000 deposit


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya, they're 9s. A look on tyretretch last night makes them pretty par for the course; especially for 512s
> 
> Inspiration for the lettering:


Bajeebus. That is so awesome looking.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

geoff, where did you order the white lettering paint from? i just got some fat 235s, dunlop needs to be white


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i should paint my stock size tires with white paint, they're 235s


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got it from ebay...there were a bunch of different types/brands, I think it ended up costing $3


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm lovin it!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

When are you going to try them on?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It will be a while. The car is still in the garage waiting on some more parts. I hope everything comes together before April 1.


----------



## DumpInfo (Jun 23, 2009)

ooh so those are your rims. i'll admit those are pretty fcukin hot


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

-Install catch can *(ordered)*
-Route lines for the can *DONE*
-Secure driver side engine cover *DONE*
-Install new ignition harness and FSI coils as well as new plugs/delete ICM *(ordered)*
-Replace compressor>IC piping silicone *DONE*
-All high pressure hoses (turbo>IC) bolted with T-bolts *DONE*
-Re-locate BOV and clean up hoses *DONE*
-Make a new FMIC bracket
-Install new power steering cooler in SMIC location
-Paint/powder valve cover (again)
-Roll front fenders/rust proof them
-Plasti-Dip bumper verticals *DONE*










Thank you Silicone Intakes!

Thou shall never pop off in traffic and cause my buddies to run from the shop to my car to push it!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

just the other day one of my lower silicone intercooler hoses randomly popped off.. progress :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya eff that noise. I took every measure I could to make sure there are no leaks anywhere on this bitch.

Bringing the BOV up a little higher helps fill a bit of a void on the passenger side of the bay:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

good work :thumbup:

i need to get busy on mine


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

The cars coming along very nicely Geoff. :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

geoff when you get a chance can you put up more pictures of your piping


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

gear said:


> geoff when you get a chance can you put up more pictures of your piping


Intercooler? Sure, I can get some up in a few hours.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank man. Also you have an actual bov or a diverted valve?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's a Forge 004 BOV. Inlet from the IC piping and the TIP recirc. bung is plugged. 

Pics coming in a few minutes.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Time to make some brackets:










I realize I had a tough time getting pics of the piping in my garage, lol. The passenger side is the tough side because it's a bunch of weird bends after the turbo.










MUCH cleaner than the old ones...although the car is dusty as ****










updated list:

-Install catch can *(ordered)*
-Route lines for the can *DONE*
-Secure driver side engine cover *DONE*
-Install new ignition harness and FSI coils as well as new plugs/delete ICM *(ordered)*
-Replace compressor>IC piping silicone *DONE*
-All high pressure hoses (turbo>IC) bolted with T-bolts *DONE*
-Re-locate BOV and clean up hoses *DONE*
-Make a new FMIC bracket *DONE*
-Install new power steering cooler in SMIC location
-Paint/powder valve cover (again)
-Roll front fenders/rust proof them
-Plasti-Dip bumper verticals *DONE*
-Have pre-facelift Euro trunk painted (going to get dropped off on Friday hopefully)


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

How come you redid your bracket? And notice any differences with the bov over the diverter?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My bracket before looked like ****, it went right across the rad and was chipped from road debris. 

The BOV works just fine, I find if I tap the throttle often like when backing up up a hill it makes the idle jump, but that could have also been an issue with the old PCV at the TIP being broken.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I get idle issues every so often when like parking or just backing up seems to run a little high


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya that's the same issue. Are you running a BOV or a DV?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Always been envious of how good your headlights look. Any special product or technique or just a little polish?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

meloman said:


> Always been envious of how good your headlights look. Any special product or technique or just a little polish?


I was just going to say that. They look like brand new ecodes.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

They were polished when I had the front end re-sprayed but other than that they are just washed. I actually want E-codes sometime fairly soon because I think mine are a little too hazy.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya that's the same issue. Are you running a BOV or a DV?


I have a forge diverted valve


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm, I would say you've got a leak somewhere then. That one shouldn't cause any idles issues when working properly.

One more for good measure:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm gonna pull the bumper saturday check my piping and throw on the 2 missing tbolts and hope everything good. I don't have any boost leaks though or any that I can see atleast


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Some of the PCV stuff can be problematic; I had some issues in around that area and I didn't see a difference in my boost gauge which was weird.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I gotta look into my PVC system. Would like to clean up the lines do something along the lines of what your doing hopefully.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> hmmm, I would say you've got a leak somewhere then. That one shouldn't cause any idles issues when working properly.
> 
> One more for good measure:


Driver side is hanging down just a touch.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup, it makes me want to pull my hair out but it's the way the piping runs. Once I get the bumper on it looks better (if not I am going to install some washers on the pass. side. I'm not entirely sure the rad is actually even so I wont know until the bumper goes on.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lol I get it, getting everything to line up on the front is a total bitch. I had to jack up the rad support just a little to get it to sit where I wanted it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm on my way home now to mess around with it for a bit...I might have to do the brackets a 3rd time, lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Leveled it out, tightened all the clamps...that job is DONE


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ignition harness/coil packs came today...she's almost there. I'm going to help my buddy reverse mount his LM's tomorrow and I hope to have the coil stuff done on Sunday.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

test fit: 

et17 on the 9 with a 215/40 after a 25mm spacer. It should settle 3/8" so I'm going to leave it overnight.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Let us see the faces you ****in tease! :wave:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You might want to look back a page or two


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

I saw those, I just want a side shot of them on the car so we can see how they really look mounted up!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh man I predict your car to win the best B5 of 2012!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Stumanbmx said:


> I saw those, I just want a side shot of them on the car so we can see how they really look mounted up!


 Oh, haha. The light isn't great in there so those shots will have to do until I pull the car out  

Thanks Chris, although I think this year is going to be big for the B5 in general.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

So how did the car settle?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

only about 1/8" so far, if that. It might be the slight angle in my garage. I can always spin the rear down a touch but I think I'll stick with the 25mm's in the rear (borrowed them from a friend to test fit).


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

it looks sexy Geoff :wave:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Bobby. I am interested to see where it's at out and all 4 are on. 

Good progress today: 



















































-Install catch can *(ordered)* 
-Route lines for the can *DONE* 
-Secure driver side engine cover *DONE* 
-Install new ignition harness and FSI coils as well as new plugs/delete ICM *DONE* 
-Replace compressor>IC piping silicone *DONE* 
-All high pressure hoses (turbo>IC) bolted with T-bolts *DONE* 
-Re-locate BOV and clean up hoses *DONE* 
-Make a new FMIC bracket *DONE* 
-Install new power steering cooler in SMIC location 
-Roll front fenders/rust proof them 
-Plasti-Dip bumper verticals *DONE* 
-Have pre-facelift Euro trunk painted 
-Have rear bumper painted (probably)


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

those wheels and tires are so good. looking forward to better pictures. have you seen this car on these? similar color 









:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya thays erics car  

theyre cranberry with gold flake which is pretty unique as well.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread is full of awesome!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So now that you removed that harness to the coils and icm, what is going to happen to the maf and tip sensor harness?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The ICM delete is actually just a plug that goes in it's place, so all the factory wiring is still there.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> The ICM delete is actually just a plug that goes in it's place, so all the factory wiring is still there.


 Oh that's kind of a let down. If I'm going to delete the icm I would want to remove all the wiring also


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I could probably cut some heat shrink and re-locate it but the plug 034 sends is much more subtle than that damn ICM heatsink anyway, so it's tucked nicely beside the frame rail.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I could probably cut some heat shrink and re-locate it but the plug 034 sends is much more subtle than that damn ICM heatsink anyway, so it's tucked nicely beside the frame rail.


 Oh ok cool. I will look into it.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

How hard would you say the wiring was?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Having done it...very easy, and VERY hard to mess up if you take your time.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm literally pacing waiting for my catch can and lines...once those are on the car is coming out. 


-Install catch can *(ordered)* 
-Route lines for the can *DONE* 
-Secure driver side engine cover *DONE* 
-Install new ignition harness and FSI coils as well as new plugs/delete ICM *DONE* 
-Replace compressor>IC piping silicone *DONE* 
-All high pressure hoses (turbo>IC) bolted with T-bolts *DONE* 
-Re-locate BOV and clean up hoses *DONE* 
-Make a new FMIC bracket *DONE* 
-Install new power steering cooler in SMIC location *DONE* 
-Roll front fenders/rust proof them 
-Plasti-Dip bumper verticals *DONE* 
-Have pre-facelift Euro trunk painted 
-Have rear bumper painted (probably)


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

May have to do that as a next upgrade the fsi coils


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

awww yeaaaah


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

test fitted a front. 

Current specs: 

18×8 et23 front 215/40 - 23.5" GTF 

18×9 et17 rear 215/40 - 24" GTF 


























The rear will probably come down 1/4" to make it 23.75"...just enough to bring it in a bit and even out the rake. I am excite.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't wait to see full shots


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm lovin' this


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Can't wait to see full shots





NickBroderick said:


> i'm lovin' this


 x2 :heart:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

seen the pics elsewhere and only just tied the car to a user name on here. Nice work,sits well:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gonna be a good year for everyone.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

23" flat! Please?


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

wow cant wait to see more!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

you are just taking it up a notch my friend....gonna be superb...especially with how flawless your exterior looks....:beer: just wondering tho....are u ever planning to go to e-codes?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 23" flat! Please?


 Not a chance, I think the B5 looks silly level all around, and I don't feel like destroying my fenders just to be lower. 

 

As for E-codes, it has crossed my mind but it's not terribly high on my list right now.


----------



## Nager (Aug 25, 2010)

great work geoff! Now it's time for you to pass on your wisdom down to me!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ye son...did you already get it?

So the car is on the road. My catch can didn't come and silicone intakes forgot to ship me part of the straight AN fitting I ordered. Good luck getting in touch with them too...:banghead:

So i took the PCV out of the TIP and plugged it, and the block is venting to atmoshpere 

The car runs great and pulls hard...I can't tell if the FSI coils do anything because the car feels so much different than my B3. I hope to have the wheels on stat. and then get the clutch done next weekend.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So looking forward to some fresh new pics from you and your brother :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I want to do 2871 so bad. jelous.

super looking forward to fresh pics


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> So the car is on the road. My catch can didn't come and silicone intakes forgot to ship me part of the straight AN fitting I ordered. Good luck getting in touch with them too...:banghead:


They got part of an order I placed wrong as well... but they were quick to fix it! Their CS is pretty good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MetalMan1 said:


> They got part of an order I placed wrong as well... but they were quick to fix it! Their CS is pretty good.


Then they need to answer their phone, or the email and voicemail I left, lol. I'm sure it will get rectified...I just don't like not getting a reply.


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

Your car is my inspiration for getting an a4. I'm waiting impatiently for pics with the car out of the garage and the wheels on


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! The car is out back at work with the wheels on...pics to come later on today 

At first I was "meh" about the wheels/color/fitment...but now I'm not.


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cant wait:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks! The car is out back at work with the wheels on...pics to come later on today
> 
> *At first I was "meh" about the wheels/color/fitment*...but now I'm not.


niggga wut?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pics:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

because baller


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Droooooool


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> because baller





Lazer Viking said:


> Droooooool





miggs said:


>


I share the same sentiments…along with click click click and save.

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

Mine went something like click, set as desktop background.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Meh....

Lol. Looks awesome Geoff. I will be the one parked clear across the parking lot at Spring Fling and Vagkraft lol. Mines nowhere near ready enough to park next to you again lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks perfect.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn man no need to go lower or anything car looks great man


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like a damn racecar. I need to do the white letters again


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

He makes me wanna remove my tint.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys, I really like where it's at...front fenders need to be rolled though; I had 3 other people in the car tonight and, well, it rubs, lol.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> He makes me wanna remove my tint.


Do it. You won't. 

Car looks amazing Geoff :thumbup: I always wondered how white letters would look on a properly fitted car


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Fishbowl status FTW!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sometimes i love my tint..other times i hate it.

We'll see when summer comes around.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Fishbowl is the only way to go!!


Car looks amazing Geoff, I love the color of the wheels so much!!


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

killing it. nice work.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Sometimes i love my tint..other times i hate it.


it does come in handy:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> it does come in handy:laugh:


Yes..you would know lol


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Fishbowl is only good in states where the sun isn't blazing hot all year around. After last summer I had to put the tint back on, all black exterior and interior is brutal.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Sometimes i love my tint..other times i hate it.
> 
> We'll see when summer comes around.


Love my tint. Blacks out my car so I can showcase wheels better


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i think i know exactly how big a smile you have when you walk out to the car now huh? looks absolutely gorgeous geoff!:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i love the fitment, but overall i think there's a lot of clashing going on. the color of the wheels is great but maybe not so much on silver with red tails and white letters on the tires. that's just me! i bet it looks awesome rolling around


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


Is that the b3 wagon??? Pics!


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

that's not geoffs b3


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is a B3 wagon, but not mine 

That one is my buddies...I don't think I have a picture of mine come to think of it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> It is a B3 wagon, but not mine
> 
> That one is my buddies...I don't think I have a picture of mine come to think of it.


I KNOW!! I've been waiting for a B3 picture forever, I've wanted to get one for quite a while now


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

sir, your wheels are teh sex!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys...I actually almost put the car for sale last night simply because I see all the tiny little flaws and it drives me nuts...then again I'm OCD and I would always spot those things, lol.

I have had mixed reviews on the wheel colour. I personally like it and at the very least it provokes some discussion (I feel like that's better than saying "if you hate it I'm doing something right"...because that's retarded). 

I really want to try and make the front bumper fit a tad more snug and I FINALLY got in touch with silicone intakes to ship me that damn brass washer. So hopefully the catch can and engine cover will be on by the end of the week.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I actually almost put the car for sale last night


DO IT!!!!.... So then I don't have to compete against you at VAG LOL

J/K Geoff, You are like that, I do that with every car I have ever had, its not how good it looks, its all the little flaws you know are there, and constantly wonder if other people see them too


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I actually almost put the car for sale last night


:what:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lmao brotherly love


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The main thing stopping me was the amount of time it would have taken to list everything that had been done...also I want an A5 but I can't afford one, so, meh.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I feel like everyone's car has flaws. My car has a billion that only i know about. Cars are old man they won't be mint.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks damn good, Geoff.
Im always erked out by the flaws in my car until I get in someone elses and my car doesnt seem so bad.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion, my car will never be perfect, but you just gotta keep pecking away.. You've come too far to give up now


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

myne would be long gone....but i can't find the title


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Very true.

In related news; my right rear tire is at 18psi...I don't _think_ it's the valve...and I can't actually look at it until tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Very true.
> 
> In related news; my right rear tire is at 18psi...I don't _think_ it's the valve...and I can't actually look at it until tomorrow. YAY!


they mess up your sealant when they mounted them?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

2 piece wheels 

They held air fine up to today, I would have noticed an issue if it was there earlier...I think.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> 2 piece wheels
> 
> They held air fine up to today, I would have noticed an issue if it was there earlier...I think.


It could be leaking only with pressure on it. My friend's wheel leaked but it took 2 days for him to notice. It would only leak when he drove on it.

just throwing out some options brotha! hope you figure it out.:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya totally. I put some soapy water around the valve and didn't notice anything but I was on my way to work. I am going to take it off tomorrow and check it thoroughly.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Marc, seems I have a similar issue...it will only leak under load. I gave it to my buddy to take a look at while he does my clutch (shoud have the car back Thursday), if he can't source the leak I'll take it back to where it got mounted. :banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My rears leak sometimes…my fender pushes the tire off the rim :laugh:

If you sell I'll cry and who gives a crap about flaws, my fenders (all four) suck, even after my control arm replacement she still creaks, I leak coolant still (but it never seems to get low in the tank ), some fat hooker keyed my pass. side which still isn't fixed….the list goes on haha you're car is mint compared to mine :beer::thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha I don't think a fender knocked it off...I actually am stumped; I expected to find a huge nail in it or something. I'm keeping the car, once the clutch is done and the catch can is on I'll be happy...oh, and once the LMs are back on.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> some fat hooker keyed my pass. side which still isn't fixed&#133;.the list goes on haha




[/florida]


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> [/florida]


She was actually from Ohio…..Florida has more Northern trash then its own trash :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Florida brings the best out of people


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Marc, seems I have a similar issue...it will only leak under load. I gave it to my buddy to take a look at while he does my clutch (shoud have the car back Thursday), if he can't source the leak I'll take it back to where it got mounted. :banghead:


damn..maybe they ripped the sidewall mounting it.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Geoff, you won't be nick picking your car so much when the good weather comes around and people start complimenting on how good your car looks. I personally appreciate it when that happens, especially from older woman. Makes me smile after all the effort I placed into it. 

Best one so far was from a mid 40s lady with a Lexus RX300.

Her: I like your car.
Me: Thanks!
Her: Want to trade?

Plus you never know how good your car really looks, till you get those moments a couple times out of the year. Happens to me.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is true, it always gets better, haha.

Marc, it's possible but unlikely. No bubble and they have that 20k machine so the dude doesn't even have to touch the tire. I should have it sorted out in a day or two.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohh okay. Well i hope you figure it out .


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Florida brings the best out of people


Its that Florida heat :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Seerlah said:


> Geoff, you won't be nick picking your car so much when the good weather comes around and people start complimenting on how good your car looks. I personally appreciate it when that happens, especially from older woman. Makes me smile after all the effort I placed into it.
> 
> Best one so far was from a mid 40s lady with a Lexus RX300.
> 
> ...


Or when someone is driving through a parking lot and they stop and get out just to take a picture of your car sitting there all nice and purrrrrttyy. I watched that happen last week.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

My co worker and I took my car to do a quick job on a construction site the other day. Everyone starred at us like we were rolling up in a Lamborghini. Parked and got out and overheard at least 2-3 times "who here can afford an Audi?".. 

And my car isn't even all that nice


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol some guy pulled up next to me as i was pulling out of a place and he rolls his window down and asks me if i work near this pizza place..i told him yea and he was like dude i took a picture of your car and sent it to all my friends its so sick.. Then he goes on and is like is it turbo'd or all motor? I was like uh its a v6..just intake and exhaust..then i pull into the gas station a block up and he pulls up and shows me the picture on his phone.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I sort of like my car again. 

I was taking a look while it was on the hoist with the tranny out and the thing is super clean underneath except for a few rust bubbles in the driveshaft tunnel. I am going over tomorrot to grind them down and paint them.

So, hopefully by tomorrow the car has:

clutch replaced/machined flywheel
clutch fork/pivot/clips replaced

...and I also have a coolant leak at the banjo fitting for the feed line into the turbo, so I am replacing the copper washers there too.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

dude you have put in so much work into this car to keep it so so clean, you know it inside out.....only move for me if i ever sell mine is to an s4 thats for sure.....for me you car exterior wise is perfect (maybe e-codes hint hint)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I actually have thought about E-codes...maybe for my birthday (July).

I do know this car inside out, I would have to re-learn a new car...F that.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Geoff.... Breaking clutch in cruise date tomorrow? We can do pulls from 5th gear from 2K-3K lmao


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

pffft, my ish is already broken in. Race?

I hope to have it in tomorrow, I am picking up parts from VW in the am but we will be waiting on the flywheel (hopefully I have it all back by noon).


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Clutch is in and feels exactly like stock 

Things I need to do that we noticed when everything was out:

Drifeshaft support bushing/hanger (any info from guys who have done this???)
Control arms/tie rods
Maybe motor mounts


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Clutch is in and feels exactly like stock
> 
> Things I need to do that we noticed when everything was out:
> 
> ...


that's some expensive 'needs'

turns out, cars are exactly like women. #justkiddingnotsexist*******butforrealstho


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I found a local guy who will replace the hanger bearing/u-joint and high speed balance the drive shaft for $350. The 034 hanger/bearing is like $150 ish shipped to me by itself...so I'm going this route. 

FCP for control arms/tie rods=$250 ish...motor mounts late on.

ye.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I found a local guy who will replace the hanger bearing/u-joint and high speed balance the drive shaft for $350. The 034 hanger/bearing is like $150 ish shipped to me by itself...so I'm going this route.
> 
> FCP for control arms/tie rods=$250 ish...motor mounts late on.
> 
> ye.


Fcp's work good. I've had them on the yellow car for a year now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I changed my uppers to them years ago...the lowers are all bad but it's all getting done as I need tie rods pretty badly anyway, lol.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Geoff,
Gruvenparts adjustable uppers 

Too bad you missed out on the ECS sale a few months ago on lowers. 99.00 for all 4 lowers and hardware


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I already bought the adjustable uppers but sold them to my brother. FCP is like $230 for the complete upper and lower, with a full tie rod assembly...shipped. BOOM. awesome prices.


----------



## summitawd (Sep 8, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I found a local guy who will replace the hanger bearing/u-joint and high speed balance the drive shaft for $350. The 034 hanger/bearing is like $150 ish shipped to me by itself...so I'm going this route.
> 
> FCP for control arms/tie rods=$250 ish...motor mounts late on.
> 
> ye.


If u want to save some cash give euro-drive clutches there in burlington (905)639-7873 
they rebuild my drive shaft and replaced the hard to find boots for 200$


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm...what exactly was done to "rebuild" it? That almost sounds too cheap?


----------



## summitawd (Sep 8, 2008)

They rebuild the cv joint keep the old bearing but new clips and new cv boots and balance the drive shaft.But I didnt have the hanger bearing replaced because it was still good but the higher price might be for the hanger bearing.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, all the CV stuff is good, I only need the shaft between the tranny and diff.


----------



## summitawd (Sep 8, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya, all the CV stuff is good, I only need the shaft between the tranny and diff.


no no no im taking about the drive shaft that go between the trany and diff too not the axles.
I had the cv joint that connects the drive shalf to the trany and to the diff rebuild. 
soory I didnt re read what I put down.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ah ok cool. I think the hanger bearing is the pricey part. The driveshaft has to be split and the u-joint needs to be replaced. Otherwise my buddy and i would have done it. Stupid Audi, lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Im getting the car rust sprayed as we speak...the guys pulled my door trim away from the door on the pass. Rear somehow. The owner is going to pay for a new piece + paint.

Blessing in disguise? The rear part of that same trim piece got separated from the door at h2o last year somehow.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like you should get skirts right now also


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nah, not going to screw him over, plus it's the mid-door trim, not the lower.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just installed the fcp control arm kit...I got the 240$ option with full tie rod assembly and upgraded arms...they aren't bad but I do notice they are very loud. I hear popping sometimes when I turn my wheel and ive heard from bobby his do the same thing. 

Still a decent kit just wish they were more OEM quality.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm...I can't hear anything in my car anyway/it's VERY LOUD as is, lol. Hopefully they aren't too much of a pain.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

i installed my fcp kit a year ago, was only low for about 2-3 months on it and the rest was stock height and theyre already shot.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you tighten the arms with everything in ride height position?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> i installed my fcp kit a year ago, was only low for about 2-3 months on it and the rest was stock height and theyre already shot.


If that happens to me i'll be pissed. Control arms should last more than a year.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Same. Mine came today but I probably won't get to them until next weekend.

The catch can and bay ish is all done. catch can isn't as clean as I would have liked it, but it's done, and it's hidden under the cover.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> If that happens to me i'll be pissed. Control arms should last more than a year.


I've had mine on for more than 4 years and they're still going strong. I'm also not slammed though.


.Mad Hatter. said:


> Same. Mine came today but I probably won't get to them until next weekend.
> 
> The catch can and bay ish is all done. catch can isn't as clean as I would have liked it, but it's done, and it's hidden under the cover.


so clean, I need to get that cover on the side :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Come down to Florida for vacation and clean my engine bay up please.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I've had mine on for more than 4 years and they're still going strong. I'm also not slammed though.
> 
> 
> so clean, I need to get that cover on the side :thumbup:


You have fcp control arms?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Come down to Florida for vacation and clean my engine bay up please.


Last year a few buddies were over before a show, I was using back to black on my engine hoses. One leans over and says "you see Geoff, this is why people hate you."

haha


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Did you tighten the arms with everything in ride height position?


yes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate fcp right now...I think my lowers are defective. Not looking forward to replacing the lowers again...:banghead:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've got to give credit where it's due. I replaced all my control arms/end links/tie rods today (well, rie rods and lower rear control arm are getting done tomorrow) with the FCP option #3 kit and I made a couple observations: 

1: the actual control arm that was damaged (read: disintegrated) I have never replaced and I have owned the car for 5 years. 
2: the upper control arms and sway bar links that I replaced with FCP units 50,000 miles ago were still in great shape when I took them off today. 
3: the only thing that actually wore away that was recently replaced (but again, 50,000 miles ago) were the tie rod ends, and my car has been auto-crossed, and then daily driven at 23.5" GTF for over 40,000 miles 

Big thumbs up to the guys (Nick especially) at FCP!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> You have fcp control arms?


 yes


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh dang, looks so good. Get your brother's some bumper grills!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

He hit a deer on the way to H20 last year...he needs to spray his new bumper too


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

I hate you both LOL 

J/K Looking good Geoff and Matt 

can't wait to see them at Vag this year


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wait...you guys know that's not Matt's car right? That's my buddy Gerald with the stage 3 S4. lol.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

I had wondered what was with the FMIC Pipe on Gerald's. Its way too early on a Monday Morning LOL


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Wait...you guys know that's not Matt's car right? That's my buddy Gerald with the stage 3 S4. lol.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

He needs to change his name to "sole" permanently


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Hey Geoff, I came across a DIY for replacing the driveshaft support bearing a couple weeks ago. The write up is floating around somewhere, and could have maybe been on the B5 S4 section of Audizine. I'm going to try to search it for you. There was a technique they used to separate the 2 halves, and getting the driveshaft out should be easy for you. This will save you a couple dollars, and 034 has an upgraded support. 

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...iveshaft-support-b5-audi-chassis-p-13696.html 

Edit: Found it. http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2752084


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I found that too...problem is the bearing is like $135 shipped to me, then about 4 hours of my time, then it still needs to be balanced and that U-joint should be replaced. The $350 quote I got for all of that (he is also suppying the hanger bearing) seems more bang for the buck.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

looks soooo good in that pic


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Oh dang, looks so good. Get your brother's some bumper grills!


 Lmao yo Geoff... You're filipino!? FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I wanna know what made your parents pick Gerald. No it's not a bad name and were cool as **** to hang with... But a Filipino names Gerald?


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I wanna know what made your parents pick Gerald. No it's not a bad name and were cool as **** to hang with... But a Filipino names Gerald?


 TBH I have no idea... But my Dads name is Gonzalo, my two brothers name are Grecco and Gregor. So I guess there's a theme going on lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

...and then there's Geoff. 

:laugh:


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> ...and then there's Geoff.
> 
> :laugh:


 G-G-G-G-G-G-G UNIIIIITTTT :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

You know how you sort of get used to things? I had my car aligned today and luckily nothing was too out of whack. I'm running -1.8* up front and -2.1* in the rear...very conservative. However. I thought afterward that my car was sitting weird so I decided to take some GTF measurements (it wasn't sitting weird, FWIW). 

22.75" up front and 23" in the rear...not bad for 18s. 

...I was starting to think it looked too high...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Atta boy


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

ic:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

DeathLens said:


> ic:


 :thumbup:Chuckdee likes this


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Same. Mine came today but I probably won't get to them until next weekend.
> 
> The catch can and bay ish is all done. catch can isn't as clean as I would have liked it, but it's done, and it's hidden under the cover.


 Any change you want to post up the part number of that right side engine cover? I want.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Sure, I will post it up when I get home tonight.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

eliteemerz said:


> any change you want to post up the part number of that right side engine cover? I want.


 3b0-119-487-c


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey man how's the eurokracy show? Are you going?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup we're going. Last year was the first year...and it rained...but it was definitely worth the trip. There were a lot of NY cars there and a good showing in general. The setup is cool too. The roads...are ****. I mean REALLY ****. But they had a dyno, burnout comp. etc. so lot's to see. 

I ordered stern engine, tranny, and snub mounts yesterday. I have a weird vibration in my pedals/seat and it didn't go away with the control arms/tie rods/alignment. I had the front wheels re-balanced and am going to do the rears tomorrow (HOPEFULLY that's the case). The only thing left is the driveshaft hanger so if that doesn't solve it I'm driving the car off a cliff.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

May be makin the trip up north have to see how work looks


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Yup we're going. Last year was the first year...and it rained...but it was definitely worth the trip. There were a lot of NY cars there and a good showing in general. The setup is cool too. The roads...are ****. I mean REALLY ****. But they had a dyno, burnout comp. etc. so lot's to see.
> 
> I ordered stern engine, tranny, and snub mounts yesterday. I have a weird vibration in my pedals/seat and it didn't go away with the control arms/tie rods/alignment. I had the front wheels re-balanced and am going to do the rears tomorrow (HOPEFULLY that's the case). The only thing left is the driveshaft hanger so if that doesn't solve it I'm driving the car off a cliff.


 Can I trade you seats before you drive off a cliff? Shame to let a beautiful set of sport seats to meet an unfortunate end


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Vibration..? You should drive my car geoff...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, it mostly bugs me because I don't know what it is...if I did at least I would peace of mind 

#OCD


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> haha, it mostly bugs me because I don't know what it is...if I did at least I would peace of mind
> 
> #OCD


 Every time i start my car i hear noises that i have no idea what they are. I honesty just stopped caring until it breaks. Its never ending.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, I can't deal with that though. It's sort of humming at idle too (sounds like metal spinning on metal)...it doesn't increase with engine speed. Hopefully my motor mounts have just sheered in half or something...at least I'm already replacing those, lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

All my motor mounts are shot. I don't even know what kind to buy or where to buy them. I don't have any power so stock should be good..even slightly better than stock ones will work.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Also, I just pulled my pancake valve out of the TIP and sure enough, brand new valve and all...there is still oil in there. It's staying out, stupid piece of ****. I will just put a filter on the outlet of my catch can.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> All my motor mounts are shot. I don't even know what kind to buy or where to buy them. I don't have any power so stock should be good..even slightly better than stock ones will work.


 Ok, let me pick your brain...explain the sensation you get when driving with blown mounts please.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well when i drive my shifter moves like crazy. Snub mounts been shredded into pieces held together with a zip tie since bobby did my tb last summer. Car sometimes jerks in-between shifts. I know i need tranny mounts bad.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, seems like the typical stuff. I will sell you my 034 tranny mounts if you want. I bought new ones just in case.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

My one mount is shot but I don't get vibration by when you let off after hard acceleration you can feel like the engine kick


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya, seems like the typical stuff. I will sell you my 034 tranny mounts if you want. I bought new ones just in case.


Hmm depends how much your looking to get. As of now i don't have much cash to buy it but i will deff if your not trying to sell it asap.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

gear said:


> My one mount is shot but I don't get vibration by when you let off after hard acceleration you can feel like the engine kick


Ya I get that too...I have for a while so I know the mounts are bad. I also notice the humming is coming from the hot side of the bay...hopefully engine mount related as that's the area it seems to be in.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Geoff, are you running the Eurodyne ME5 Suite? If so, there is a person on AZ who needs the base file for the GT2871R. He bought it second hand, and CTapp won't send him a base file for it. He has the base file for a GT30xx.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am running ME5, but I don't have the basefile as I got a eurodyne tuner to tune for me...I never emailed him to get the base file.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Is it alright for me to relay this information back to the person needing it. I know custom tuning costs money, but maybe he can work off your tuned file? It is going on a 82.5mm bored (I think that was the bore) 058 with a T25 GT2871R (not sure what A/R). If not, he will be able to tweak it from the GT30xx base file. It's just more work.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't have an issue, but I don't have the file nor do I have a PC laptop. I never delved into it any more because the car was tuned and I had no need for more tweaks.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Wait a minute, what did you do with your program (software, cable, and laptop)?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have the cable, but I brought it to a eurodyne tuner local to me and had him load the basefile to my car/tune it.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

So who has the program? You paid for the Suite and don't have the software? That sort of defeats the purpose. In that case, you should have just done a custom tune from the start from a company that can tune the Bosch ME5, like 034 does.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have access to the file, I just never contacted him to email it to me. I have the option to tweak the tune in the future but for now I have no need to go in and change anything.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*










The driveshaft hanger bearing gets done this week, as well as a V-band just after the flex pipe to make exhaust removal easy for things like this drifeshaft removal in the future. After that and once my mounts get here it's pretty much as is until something breaks (hopefully not for a while).


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you going to put your grills back in?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya I will. I have to take the bumper off to do the snub mount so once that's done they will go back in.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> The driveshaft hanger bearing gets done this week, as well as a V-band just after the flex pipe to make exhaust removal easy for things like this drifeshaft removal in the future. After that and once my mounts get here it's pretty much as is until something breaks (hopefully not for a while).


Those wheels look wicked! :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks, I always get very mixed reactions about them.

One Matt took that I like a lot:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The first shots I've taken that I actually like..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I love your car. Everything you've done is perfect. have you measured gtf lately?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Should be the same as it was since H20, it just looks better now. 23" front and 23.25" rear.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> The first shots I've taken that I actually like..


New screen saver. :wave:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What's the specs in the rear man?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

18x9 et17


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the look of those wheels:beer: Nice work:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Does your car ever hit? For not being really low you pull it off good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nope, since I rolled the fenders nothing really hits unless the subframe mounts hit a high spot.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Does your car ever hit? For not being really low you pull it off good.


How can you say 23 isn't low? Come on that is low. It's not "lets dump as far as we can" low, but it is definitely really low.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> How can you say 23 isn't low? Come on that is low. It's not "lets dump as far as we can" low, but it is definitely really low.


thank you..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

So ya'll know how I have OCD? The height thing was pissing me off so I parked outside work and brought out a 130lb dumbbell (I weigh 150lbs) and put it on the floor of the driver side. Before doing this the driver side was exactly 1/4" higher than the passenger side. With the weight in it, it's EXACTLY the same. 

So:

22.75" front, dead on
23" rear, dead on

Not bad for 18's, NEVER rubbing, and RARELY hitting anything...and I mean rarely.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

this made me laugh ...... dude you're crazy....btw how can u only be 150 pounds? I thought u looked a bit more muscly in a pic i saw a while back (no ****) 

and yes you car sits perfect......i have just finished re-positioning my exhaust to give myself more ground clearance.....boy was it a PITA....but i would never be happy if i always heard that annoying fu**ing metal scraping on a speed bump....so i totally understand where you are coming from when you wanna be precise


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm only 5'6", lol. I get my driveshaft hanger bearing done today...which is good because it feels like my car is going to explode. I might get my tips re-done. I like my buddies S4 tips a lot better.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

by any chance do u have a shot of the ass straight on? i would like to see how much u poke in the rear at et17  i wonder because im about to go to a 30mm spacer and that only gets me et22


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

have a look a couple pages back...I have a shot I took when I first put the wheels on from directly behind the driver side.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Did you have to cut your fluid cover to go around your throttlebody? I finally got mine and it wont fit around the tb so i thought i'd ask before i cut it. 


[img said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/6792803044_45794bf642_b.jpg[/img]
> QUOTE]


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya I had to make a few cuts around that area to make it fit right.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I cleaned the mother **** out of the passenger side of the bay today since the car is at my buddies shop waiting for the new hanger bearing/u-joint/balance. I moved the N75 and ICM behind the A/C lines/under the fender so they are nowhere to be seen. I think I will have to make the MAF wire longer because it is now the only thing really visible there, lol. 

I also am doing an outer CV boot but other than that I just keep finding things to tidy up. When I take the front clip off next I am tucking all that **** inside the frame rail. 

Also, I have decided I am going to make a custom heat shield. I am going to completely cover the 02, test pipe, turbo, exhaust manifold, and only have the oil feed line exposed. It will require some work but I am going to make a sample with cardboard and have a local HVAC guy bend/crimp it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I cleaned the mother **** out of the passenger side of the bay today since the car is at my buddies shop waiting for the new hanger bearing/u-joint/balance. I moved the N75 and ICM behind the A/C lines/under the fender so they are nowhere to be seen. I think I will have to make the MAF wire longer because it is now the only thing really visible there, lol.
> 
> I also am doing an outer CV boot but other than that I just keep finding things to tidy up. When I take the front clip off next I am tucking all that **** inside the frame rail.
> 
> Also, I have decided I am going to make a custom heat shield. I am going to completely cover the 02, test pipe, turbo, exhaust manifold, and only have the oil feed line exposed. It will require some work but I am going to make a sample with cardboard and have a local HVAC guy bend/crimp it. Wish me luck!


 
good luck!:beer:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

You make me regret not shaving my sidemarkers. 

Looks terrific Geoff. :thumbup:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya I had to make a few cuts around that area to make it fit right.


 did you have to cut anywhere else? I cut mine similar to yours and that spot fits but it sticks up buy the firewall, seems like if i cut off the mounting tab thats closest to the fender would let it lay flat. 

woohooo page 69 :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya I had to cut off where it would sit against the rad support. Just do it a little at a time...I took probably an hour to do it, lol. little by little.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

thats what I ended up doing. After a few cuts and a well placed ziptie, its sets pretty nice


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

All my mounts came today, now I'm just waiting on the hanger bearing and I'm all set. 

For those with Stern tranny mounts, how do you know which way the pass. side mount is installed? It is shaped a lot different than the OEM one and I want to make sure I don't install it upside down since it is not the same top and bottom. Thoughts?


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> All my mounts came today, now I'm just waiting on the hanger bearing and I'm all set.
> 
> For those with Stern tranny mounts, how do you know which way the pass. side mount is installed? It is shaped a lot different than the OEM one and I want to make sure I don't install it upside down since it is not the same top and bottom. Thoughts?


 
Cylinder up, Triangle base goes down.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm guessing you meant driver side Rob, that's the easy one. I meant this one: 










I did the 034 one years ago and it looks the same as stock...this one doesn't have a definite top or bottom to me.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you tried putting it in either way? Looks identical on both sides like it could go in both ways.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

No the car isn't up yet. I just realized that it looks to be the same dimension one way or another and I wanted to make sure I had the right idea before I went to put it in. It seems like the same overall height either way but one side has more urethane and the other has more metal.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

My buddy just told me the stern sticker faces down, which makes sense because that would be nut side down.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My buddy just told me the stern sticker faces down, which makes sense because that would be *nut side down.*


 They usually go that way…uinless you're doing a headstand. :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, don't tempt me. I emailed Mike Hood so hopefully I can get it sorted out.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm guessing you meant driver side Rob, that's the easy one.


 
haha oops, yea i was talking about the driver one. That passenger one I haven't used. I have version one of it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, Mike replied quickly, he said the Stern sticker faces down.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Time to mounts some **** up.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Geoff don't you have heavy duty strut bushings?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup, 034. My rear diff mount bushing are upgraded and I also have the Stern power ring. After these, everything is locked down.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Time to mounts some **** up.


ooooooo fancy. I need all of those, and the diff ones.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Yup, 034. My rear diff mount bushing are upgraded and I also have the Stern power ring. After these, everything is locked down.


By ant chance do you have a link to those? Are they the full rubber ones? I was looking but didn't find any for b5 a4s. 

Might as well get decent ones now and replace them both.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

These are the ones I have:

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...nsity-line-b5-a4s4-c6-a6s6rs6-a8-p-18318.html


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Geoff, you have the Racetek FMIC correct? Can you maybe measure how many inches from the bottom of the inlet/outlet to the bottom of the intercooler?

I contacted Treadstone, and they said they can make a 2.5" thick intercooler whatever size I want if I can get 10 buyers. I'm trying to figure exact dimensions, call Treadstone back up, and get the ball rolling. I'm trying to have one built rated at roughly 500hp. Either a core size of 22x10x2.5 (550 cubic inches) or 22x11x2.5 (605 cubic inches), and overall end take to end tank being 28"-30". I also want the intercooler to sit into the valance, like the racetek. If you want to get one, just say so and I'll PM you once I get the ball rolling. As far as pricing, I am thinking no more than $250. But that is just a guess.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes sir, I would like that a lot assuming I can mount it to my existing piping with little/no modification. I can get measurements this weekend most likely.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Cool. I'm going to try and have a vendor conduct the GB on AZ in all the 1.8t and 2.0t sub-forums to generate interest. I only contacted Dan at RAI so far. If he says he can't do it, then it's onto the next. Hopefully he will be able to do it, though. 

Anyways, going to wait for those dimensions. Matter of fact, mind getting me the core height and length dimensions while you are at it. Along with that, end tank to end tank. This will help me decide what size to have the core made in. Once I get those I'll figure out exact dimension specs, pricing, payment process, time frame for delivery, shipping prices, warranty, etc. I asked Mike Hood about this, and he said I should size it between the ER Comp and Racetek. So, 500hp seems the right medium ground.

Only thing I see you needing to do to make this work with your piping is make a new mounting bracket, and transition couplers from whatever size piping you currently have to the 2.5" inlet/outlet I plan on having this intercooler made. That is assuming I can get the dimensions close to Racetek size, minus width. But I am really aiming to make this cool IATs of a 500hp turbo application. Might be the last one you may ever end up needing as long as you own your car.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, if I did it I would only want to do it once more with the exception of increasing the piping size later on. acket is not a problem as I made my current set in an afternoon anyway; I just don't want to re-route piping or trim the bumper any more. I will get all dimensions for you as soon as I can...my car is just back on the road after finally having the hanger bearing replaced, as well as the driveshaft CVs and having it balanced. I get to drive it for the first time in pretty much 3 weeks tonight.

I also installed my mounts with the exception of the snub (ran out of time), so I will try to get that done this weekend or next.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

How that Stern driver's side mount treating you? I hear those are harsh.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

To install or how does it drive? The install wasn't bad at all, I had to install the bolt upside down though. I am going to pick it up now though so I'm not sure how it drives yet. The car has been at my buddies shop since I put the mounts in on Sunday.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

I meant the ride quality. I installed 034 SD mounts all around when I installed my turbo kit roughly a month and a half ago. No complaints on my end. Prior to that, only had 034 snub mount with cage and stock mounts. I have other drivetrain upgrades, though. Stern Power Ring and Stern rear diff carrier mount bushings. Not sure about the Power Ring, but I'm about positive you have the same rear diff carrier mount bushings. Only reason I went this route is because I came across a deal for them, and figured "why not?". If I had to piece together the mount setup myself, it would be:

Stern soft motor mounts
Stern passenger's side tranny mount
034 TD driver's side tranny mount
034 snub mount with cage


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have the power ring, and yes I also have the rear carrier mounts (stern). There is a slight vibration at idle and a little bit in the pedal while cruising; but they still have to settle and I also have yet to install the snub (I think there is still come movement there.)


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

The 034 mount is really the way to go, with their snub mount cage. It really permits little to no movement. Unless a company makes a snub mount to fit the casing of the stock bracket (meaning molded to fill it completely)with maybe 1-2mm between the mount and the entire inner wall of the bracket, there is no comparison.

And a vendor on AZ said he will be glad to help with the GB. By AZ guidelines, a paying sponsor has to conduct the GB. So, as soon as I can get specs of the intercooler figured out, I'm going to call Treadstone up and work out the details. Then, the ball for these front mount intercooler should be rolling.

I have a tweaked BF SMIC for my GT2871R (changed outlet to 2.5" with custom 2.5" aluminum TB inlet pipe), and the IATs get up there. I placed a sovereign IAT gauge onto the cold side piping before the TB to monitor my system and today I was easily hitting 145*F (~63*F) with it being roughly 65*F (~18*C) ambient temp. My Vag Com cable acts like a little b*tch and does not like to record at times, so I have yet to be able to log my ignition timing. But with IATs like this, that can't be good. My next step is the Bosch FSI 2.0 ignition coils with IE adapters and better front mount with proper sized piping. Better combustion and better cooling efficiency of air intake temps should make my car much much happier. Once summer hits, my current setup will be far from optimal.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The Racetec seems to do ok, but then I haven't done many runs in a row to cause a heat soak situation.

From what I read my current APR snub mount is known to be crap, so I can't wait to get the stern one in (bought it as a package) and TBH I am not 100% sold on the quality of 034s mounts. I can feel the motor rock on the shifter now because everything else is locked, lol. 

The stern mounts also cause a little vibration at cruising speeds, just enough to massage my foot. haha. I figure once they settle it will relax a bit.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

I'll more than likely end up getting the Stern units in the future, but not yet. As for current, they suit me just fine. There have been quite a few testings on the Racetek, and it really isn't suitable for the GT2871R. For one, the piping on the kit poses a restriction issue. Then there is the whole actual efficiency of the core. I mean it works, but not like other units such as the 400hp Garrett core. The latest confirmation was by AZ member flynnr who is also running the GT2871R with the Racetek. He switched to a different intercooler (can't recall which one he picked up) and already picked up roughly 300rpm quicker spool. That's just in spooling. Cooling of IATs and top end power is something else.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Just to throw it out there he picked up a treadstone unit tr11 (I think) and upped his piping size


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

I figured out what dimensions I want to roll with, Geoff. No need to measure for me. Some details.

Core: 22x10x2.5 (what I already told Treadstone) or 22x10.5x2.5
End to End: 29.xx inches
Offset from bottom of inlet/outlet lip to bottom of intercooler: 3"
Inlet/Outlet: 2.5" with diverter casted into the end tanks like on their TR8/10 models to distribute airflow throughout the intercooler core
Hangers: On side like the TR8/10 model
Price: Below $200 a pop before shipping with 10+ buyers

The lead time is a while. I first need to send him a $500 refundable deposit to have the end tanks cast, since they are aluminum molded and not sheet metal welded. That $500 is so they don't lose money if I flake. Once the GB is complete, I get the $500 back. He said it will take roughly 3 months for the mold to be made, and 4-5 month total. So, going to sell my Greddy intercooler I have laying around towards deposit for the mold to get the ball moving (mees a broke guy). If it was to be a hold on a credit card, I would have already paid. But it is a cash deposit needed. Anyways, that's an update.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm 100% in. How do those dimensions compare to the racetec model?


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

The measurements of the actual core of the Racetek is 18x10(really 9 7/8)x2. That equates to 360 cubic inches. My Boost factory side mount is 384 (or maybe 386) cubic inches, just to give you an idea. The core I want to use is 22x10x2.5 and that equates to 550 cubic inches. I am guesstimating it is efficient anywhere from 450-500hp. I will ask Jason at Treadstone next time I talk to him. But it is def efficient for the GT2871R. And the beauty of it is it will fit behind the stock bumper rather nice, if I took the measurements correctly. Placed measure tap to my car, and everything seems like it would be legit.

I am also going to ask one of my friends to front me the money for a couple months (just give him back the refundable deposit after all is said and done). Should not be that big of an issue. If he can do it, then it makes the transition that much easier.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

New pics from last night:


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks so good! I miss my stupid car :banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Llllloooooovvvvvveeeeeee it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thank you sirs. More from last night:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't see how your brother doesn't get dizzy or fall when Hea running around with his light. Lol


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

pics made boner. true story bro.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I don't see how your brother doesn't get dizzy or fall when Hea running around with his light. Lol


These shots were with my other lights, I have a set of Alien Bees 

BUT, I have fallen doing the painting before........a couple times (remembers the wet grass incident :facepalm


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

DeathLens said:


> These shots were with my other lights, I have a set of Alien Bees
> 
> BUT, I have fallen doing the painting before........a couple times (remembers the wet grass incident :facepalm


Are you bringing these new fangled alien lights to h2o this year? I might actually be driving something worth shooting this year 

I was praying you werent going to fall last year, I would of felt horrible as I am sure eating a parking lot isnt very tasty


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Are you bringing these new fangled alien lights to h2o this year? I might actually be driving something worth shooting this year
> 
> I was praying you werent going to fall last year, I would of felt horrible as I am sure eating a parking lot isnt very tasty


:laugh: No I cannot imagine it tastes good at all.

I will see about bringing them, it's a lot of equipment to lug around. :thumbup:

I will definitely be shooting again though, hopefully a bunch more private shoots, I enjoy those, helps me to see everyones car in a different way then walking around it at a show.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

DeathLens said:


> :laugh: No I cannot imagine it tastes good at all.
> 
> I will see about bringing them, it's a lot of equipment to lug around. :thumbup:
> 
> I will definitely be shooting again though, hopefully a bunch more private shoots, I enjoy those, helps me to see everyones car in a different way then walking around it at a show.


wasnt sure how big they were. I guess that's why you travel with your led pad, as its really easy to store, pack and carry. 

I feel like I wasted your time last year as the car wasnt all that nice enough to shoot. Hopefully it meets some standards. 

Geoff or Matt- Have you guys decided where you're staying at this year down there?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> wasnt sure how big they were. I guess that's why you travel with your led pad, as its really easy to store, pack and carry.
> 
> I feel like I wasted your time last year as the car wasnt all that nice enough to shoot. Hopefully it meets some standards.
> 
> Geoff or Matt- Have you guys decided where you're staying at this year down there?


Never time wasted :thumbup: The first car I light painted was a stock Civic. 

Hotel wise I believe we will be staying at the same place, not sure of the name but it was at the (top?) of the strip by the bridge.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

swapping to facelift vents and center console any time soon ?


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Looks clean. Where did you get that brake fluid reservoir cap from?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> swapping to facelift vents and center console any time soon ?


probably not...I hate wiring...the only thing I would want is a later pre-facelift center console for the cup holders, lol.

Seerlah, that fluid cap has been on the car since I bought it.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

looks awesome! (this is nickbroderick btw) i'm sure alex would think the same


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Geoff you have Falken 512s? Thinking about going from 205/45 Nankangs to 215/45 512s...do you always run them?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

512s are awesome Marc. If I had the money and if they made a 205/40/18 I'd get a pair. I had 512s on my Mercedes wheels they lasted sooo long.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Geoff you have Falken 512s? Thinking about going from 205/45 Nankangs to 215/45 512s...do you always run them?


Yes sir. Both this year and last year


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good to know. i found a set of 512s for 312$ shipped. im hoping going from 205/45s to 215/45s will help me not break my barrels as easily.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

beautiful shots! your car always impresses me :heart:

i am getting into photography more and more...i just bought a Nikon D7000 a few days ago ic:eace:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Good to know. i found a set of 512s for 312$ shipped. im hoping going from 205/45s to 215/45s will help me not break my barrels as easily.


My only .02 cents is this.. 512's stretch like they are a size smaller. So a 215/45 will stretch like a 205/45 from anywhere else. You might still have the riding on the sidewall issue that caused it to separate the last time (by the looks).

So you might wanna look into 225/45/17 512's, so it has the 215 stretched look you were after.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Agreed. Take a look at Wes' setup with the Twists. He was running a 205/40 Nitto Neogen and the stretch is basically identical to my 215/40 512 (both on 8s.)


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Cant decide what I like more, the photography skills or your car! :thumbup:


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

MarcMiller said:


> Good to know. i found a set of 512s for 312$ shipped. im hoping going from 205/45s to 215/45s will help me not break my barrels as easily.


215/45 512's are what I have for my 10's, I think if you look back when you were looking for tires in your thread I suggested to go with 215's 

sorry to crap on the thread a little

i always enjoy the photo skills in thread also.:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

jrodmk2 said:


> sorry to crap on the thread a little


non sense. The more info the better.

Question for y'all since Nic has made me think now; can I use a center console (from the shifter surround back) from a 98/98.5? Matt's car has an armrest and better cup holders which would be nice. What would be involved?


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> non sense. The more info the better.
> 
> Question for y'all since Nic has made me think now; can I use a center console (from the shifter surround back) from a 98/98.5? Matt's car has an armrest and better cup holders which would be nice. What would be involved?


I'm 99% sure it will fit since the mounting points are identical. I think 1999.5 and up is a bit different. BTW I'm jealous of you guys that have black interior from the factory. I'm going through so much trouble changing from tan to black.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Aliel said:


> I'm 99% sure it will fit since the mounting points are identical. I think 1999.5 and up is a bit different. BTW I'm jealous of you guys that have black interior from the factory. I'm going through so much trouble changing from tan to black.


This was my hope...time to find some parts maybe :laugh:

I noticed your interior work over on AZ...it's going to be quite impressive when done :thumbup:


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> This was my hope...time to find some parts maybe :laugh:
> 
> I noticed your interior work over on AZ...it's going to be quite impressive when done :thumbup:


Thanks man. It's just taking too long and I'm starting to get anxious. But over here I can't find any S4s to get the interior bits from so we are painting some of the plastic parts with plastic paint and it's slowing down the process. 

I love the way your car is coming out as well. Your wheels are sex.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! 

Found this on AZ: 



7speed said:


> When I went from a Racetec with 2" piping to a Precision 600hp core with 2.5" piping, I gained like 43whp with no other changes.


 Granted this is a 5557 but ****, I'd be real happy with a 10whp gain. 

Seerlah, what's the status on Treadstone, lol.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Found this on AZ:
> 
> ...


 Makes me want to change out the race tech already have the link to this?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't remember where I found it now. That's literally all he posted; it was in a comp turbo thread or something and he chimed in because the OP only made like 330whp.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Hey Geoff, remember a couple posts back where I asked if you can help someone out who needs a GT2871R tune? Well, he still needs one. If you don't mind sharing your tweaked file, could you possibly let him use it? He is on Audizine, user name jaychen if you want to contact him directly. But respond here regardless, if you can! 

Edit: Nvmd. He said he has 630cc injectors. But back on topic, car is looking really good, man:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha thanks. Any progress with the intercoolers? 

We had our first real show here yesterday. Over 400 cars apparently. 










MOST of our line up


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

I'm broke, so getting the deposit is rather tough for me. My friend will more than likely not be able to assist in lending me the money, but he still owes me some money. I'll collect that towards the $500 deposit (yeah, times are tough right now). I picked up a used AEM Uego to replace my piece of sh*t Innovate LC-1, and I did not pay him yet (he wanted me to confirm it works before I sent payment). He said instead of paying him for it, place it towards the GB deposit. And I have my Greddy intercooler up for sale. So: 

$100 for the AEM Uego that I have 
$100 my friend owes me 
$200 for my Greddy intercooler 

I would only need to come out the pocket by $100 if things go smooth, minus the $100 my friend owes me. The intercooler is already pending sale, and I need to get a shipping quote for it tomorrow (same person who wanted your tune). Deposit is refundable after the GB is complete, so no real big deal. It's just getting the $500 when I don't have it. Well, I have it. But I can't spend my excess money on stuff like this, at my current juncture. I'll def keep you up to date, though. I want to try and get a lot of these out when they get made.


----------



## k04jettajj (Jun 18, 2010)

soo inspiring


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got my S4 center console in, just waiting on the armrest lid and then I'm going to get it and the e-brake handle wrapped in either perf. leather or real suede with 1/4 of foam on each for a nice chunky feel. 

Matt was the official photographer for Spring Fling 2012. It's the 9th year of the show and it is always the big kick off for the local VAG scene.


























The parking lot was le weird...I don't actually have reverse rake. Our whole row of cars was about 1/2 higher up front than normal, it even made Gill's Legacy and Steve's E30 look tall, lol.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Car looks fantastic as always. Love the shaved corner lights.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Pics of your new interior man!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not yet. Not until I have the armrest and ebrake done


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We went to Quebec this past weekend for what has become quite a large show.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

First picture is my new background. Car looks so sick Geoff, you and your brother need to make a trip down here.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Holy ISH Geoff. Car looks amazing rolling FAP FAP FAPPPPPPP


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: 

still wish you guys had ecodes instead of diy clear corners


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> still wish you guys had ecodes instead of diy clear corners


 I think the CCs look good with the shaved sidemarkers.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

me too but I hate the way diy clear corners look


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

E-codes are on the list...but I have to draw the line somewhere each season. Porsche brakes are FINALLY going on. I really want to throw my euro trunk on and re-spray my rear bumper, and do e-codes. BUT, I SHOULD wait until I can respray completely and do everything at once instead of bits and pieces.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I have this for sale no cracks or anything bu they have like small scratches any interest?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Headlights/ES261515/


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cost/pics?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dammit. My brother needs to stop being 13 already and pick up a B5


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The Eurokracy guys were kind enough to let us shoot on the back end of the race track where the show was being held. Matt was busy shooting Steve's E30 (keep your eyes peeled for that shortly  and I took a couple of mine; my favorite of which is this one.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

looks great Geoff


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

More pictars, nothing new, just enjoying it!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## Leongti (Oct 22, 2008)

I love this car, good effort putting it together


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! I'm getting some new wheels but I'm not sure if they'll go on my car or Matt's.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Noooo! Don't do it! Your wheels are perfect on your car.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

At the earliest they would go on next season. They are similar to LMs though...just an inch wider in the rear and 3 pieces


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I going to guess Work VS-XX?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Close, but nope. Moar rare. Step lip. 

Also, do S4 B pillars (interior) fit in our cars?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

swerve


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

You just tryin to do black b-pillars? If so they did in my facelift.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, I'm going to wrap them anyway, but the plastic piece that the belt passes through I want to also be black (mine are painted now, bugs me). I feel like they should fit without issue...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

**** wrapping the b & c pillars..biggest pain in the ass ever


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I won't be doing them, I already did them once years ago. These will be done at shop along with the headliner. B pillars were ok, but C's were a ****er.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

S4 pillars are on their way, so is my custom wheel  

Interior was supposed to be next year but after this all that's left are the interior door pulls and the headliner


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Excited to see this


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Me too


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Also H20 is booked  We need to shoot again.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Awwww yeaaa


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I need to hurry up, ****.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

We need to shoot some rollers this year


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe i'll be cool enough to hang this year


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Yea. We need coastal rollers.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Can't wait do a shoot with you guys again!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hell yeah. My car this year might be worth something lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I look forward to it Bobby 

I love seeing our cars together


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking good Geoff and Matt. Cant wait to see them Sunday. I'm hoping mine will be done in time, and we have a better B5 turn out than the last few years.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

OntITTech said:


> Looking good Geoff and Matt. Cant wait to see them Sunday. I'm hoping mine will be done in time, and we have a better B5 turn out than the last few years.


I wont be there


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

DeathLens said:


> I wont be there


What, so no amazing photos from you this year :thumbdown:

that sucks. You always do such amazing work


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, it's a bummer 

cell phone pic, but you get the idea. It will be on today.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So is this a rewrap? Looks awesome!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup, its a sport wheel thickened and re wrapped.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

damn, who knew a sport wheel could look so good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My seats are showing their age


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I love it. piano black trim would be pretty cool in there


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You never stop amazing me. Seats look fine imo.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

god dam.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

piano black is entirely possible. I would want to find a wood grain set and work with that. Oem would be out of the price range. Lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was lucky enough to get best B5 at Vagkraft 2012 this year (there weren't that many B5's, but it's really cool to get the appreciation.) My girlfriend and I went to Niagara Falls straight after the show for our 1 year anniversary (cool girlfriend is cool, we went to the show all day on our anniversary and THEN we went away, lol). I parked in a garage and something leaked on the car...filed an incident report with the hotel and I need a quote for a detail. It dripped on my hood and ran over the clear bra and down to my headlight...it has now dried like concrete on there  

Headlight and hood need a wetsand/polish at LEAST and I need new clear bra on the hood. Such a bummer but all should be taken care of soon.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Gerald got 3rd with his Imola S4. The trophy is actually 2 pieces...bauce.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

did you try using rubbing alcohol or gasoline to get it off?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not yet. I might also try brake cleaner...might as well, it needs a wet sand and polish anyway and the casino/hotel will be getting that bill. lol.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Y U SEXY GEOFF?

:heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

That IS my sexy pose


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! I still think you should definitely get ecodes. your car looks so perfect except for the diy headlights. the depos aren't bad especially if you reseal them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i may actually be getting some soon...we shall see. Repair quote for damage done $1300 . Waiting to hear back from the risk manager at the casino.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I hope they end up paying for valeo ecodes too. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha. I just want the issue resolved so far theyve been really great about it.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


Seeing those 17's tucked makes me more excite, for as I have the same inspiration to be that low  



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Gerald got 3rd with his Imola S4. The trophy is actually 2 pieces...bauce.


This sexy manbeast.......


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

nice work man. you and your boyfriend look really happy in that picture.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

you jelly?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats Geoff. I'm pissed I couldn't make it this year. Hopefully next year will turn out and both Matt and I will be able to bring a few more B5's into the equation


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Definitely! It's always cool to have a bunch of B5s out.


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> you jelly?


only that I don't have a B5. yet. maybe.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Are these the Depo's everyone is buying? Why doesn't ECS list a Xenon model?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Headlights/ES261515/


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Are these the Depo's everyone is buying? Why doesn't ECS list a Xenon model?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Headlights/ES261515/


yeah the xenons are not e-codes that's probably why, they look more like cc'd stocks. If you have bulbs and ballasts I'm sure you can swap them in and you'll be fine but not entirely sure. I run h7 HIDs with mine. 

And seriously don't pay that much for them. You can find them on ebay for cheaper, same brand and everything. I picked mine up for $199 with free shipping.


----------



## Big~Kenny (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got those ones through my ICBC insurance claim...there awesome headlights, cant wait to put my stock ballasts and new HID bulbs in them cause the halogen sucks!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

After posting I realized those would work; the projectors I have now aren't technically xenons either.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff do you have your TP wrapped with heat tape? My bay is awfully hot now that I installed it. I wanted to install a cone filter but I'm worried about all the heat over there.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I do not. I had a heat shield made but I have yet to install it. I have thought about getting some DEI exhaust wrap but I just haven't bit the bullet yet. I would worry more about the MAF (I did heat tape the housing.)


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Random question but I know you've got the same setup so I figured I'd ask. 

When you installed your 2871r elim did you suddenly have a lot more engine vibration? Ever since the first time I started it after the install my vibration has been crazy.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Im not sure actually. I dont know that I can pinpoint anything after that. Its possible though that with more power you have now wrecked your oem mounts. Lol


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yes those depos. they also make a d2s version now but they don't have city lights or turn signal covers and they're even missing tabs and have the corner pieces like diy clear corners :screwy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-01-AUDI-...es&fits=Make:Audi&hash=item2574a81081&vxp=mtr :thumbup:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-01-AUDI-...es&fits=Make:Audi&hash=item25745d08d8&vxp=mtr :thumbdown:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wicked, thanks. I will be getting the Depo's or Valeo's and the ECS harness


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup: the way that I wired my city lights was with s4 headlight harnesses, same as from an a4 with factory xenon I would think. Since the harness has a wire for the auto leveling and my car isn't auto leveling, I just rerouted the parking light wire to the city light bulb through that. So my city lights go on instead of the corner lights. Spent $10 that way instead of ecs's way


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Buy mine I'll give you a good deal.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have to buy new ones  I also prefer a new set...PM my brother though (deathlens), he may be interested.


----------



## Big~Kenny (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a look at this link, he installed a 55w HID kit, but they are depo projectors, cutoff looks awesome with HIDs..

http://www.audiforum.ca/a4-b5-b6-b7...ht-vvme-hid-installation-diy-tons-pics-60538/

And if you do end up getting the H7 model and want HIDs, get the bulbs from TheRetrofitSource because they base the HID bulb after an actual H7 bulb, so its the exact same length and size and a halogen bulb, so it doesnt create "hotspots" in the beam output like the DDM or ebay kits which use a standard sized hid capsul with different bases. Just throwin that out there!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cool. Thanks very much!


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Geoff, heading down to h20 this year? This will be my first time going, and a couple people from AZ want to do a little B5 A4 BT meet down there. Plus hanging out and catching a few drinks won't hurt. PM me your cell number if you are going.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Just read like the last 2-3 pages, and seems you are def going.

As for the headlights, pick up these Valeos before someone else does. Clean them up, and get the repair tab kit. Beats Depo quality any day.

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...skis-500hp-b5a4-1-8t-complete-part-out&cat=20 (in the ad for $200)

And here are the PNs for the tab repair kit, so you can search for the best price. They are OEM parts.

Driver's side: 8D0998121A
Passenger's side: 8D0998122

And FWIW, I sold a set of OEM Valeo Xenon Ecode headlights on AZ years ago for $450. If I had them today and sold them, I would take no less that $500. Maybe more. And with my current OEM Valeo Halogen headlights, I would take no less than $400. Not that I would ever sell them, but just saying.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Seerlah said:


> Just read like the last 2-3 pages, and seems you are def going.
> 
> As for the headlights, pick up these Valeos before someone else does. Clean them up, and get the repair tab kit. Beats Depo quality any day.
> 
> ...


I may have bought those yesterday..........


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ill pm you shortly, we are definitely going to h2o. I have to buy new headlights anyway, and I didnt want to deal with repair tabs, I did see those for sale yesterday though, lol.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

My pm isn't working on tapatalk and havent set my ckmputer up tell your brother to send me a text if he's interest 9179681239


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cool sounds good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup, this ish is in 2 threads.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

hell ****ing yes!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

By far my fav.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^mine too! :thumbup:


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Same here. It really shows the camber when Matt drops his right down. The first 2 his car looks off as the rear is up a little more so it has some rake to it.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh Geoff by the way when we were leaving that shoot the other day I was checkin out your wheels, the front brakes show through perfectly. It was baller.


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> By far my fav.


New desktop.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Question; do the Valeo headlights use D2S bulbs or H7, or does it matter?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Question; do the Valeo headlights use D2S bulbs or H7, or does it matter?


 The ones Dave has use H7 bulbs. They'll prob work for your car..i was gonna buy them but i have factory DS2 HIDs so i couldnt use them.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Question; do the Valeo headlights use D2S bulbs or H7, or does it matter?


 Yes it matters, and I'm pretty sure it's D2S but it will say on the housing.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You can get either..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok. The ones listed on the ECS Site http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Headlights/ES458/ under the A4 section don't specify. The halogen ones say H7 but this one says "uses stock ballasts and bulbs". hmmm.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120967841601&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=56809614543 
I've been looking into them to, just found these. Supposedly plug and play, I'm a little suspicous of them though.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Xenon are D2S and Halogen are H7. Not to state the obvious, but one bulb will not fit the socket of another.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Already ordered D2S bulbs and adapters from DDM  

I hope to have a few things done before H20...if not it will all be done when I get home, lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Will this climate control module plug into mine? Seller says it will but I don't know how that's possible; my rear defrost is up top near my fog buttons now.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think it will. You should ask Thata4t because he did the full double din swap into his 98


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i thought you had heated seats?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I do, but my side doesn't work anyway. That is still a single DIN console, and I've discovered the pin out for the climate control is the same for all B5's, I'm just not sure how that works for the euro setuo above.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Geoff, Check the trim around your climate control. Pre Facelift are like above (rectangular Climate control with trim bezel around it, post facelift the Climate control module is all one piece without the trim ring around it. If your Pre-facelift then you can use that climate control module. If your post (which I don't think you are, you cant, as the mounting points etc are different I believe.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm not so much worried about mounting points as I will be replacing the entire console. I just want to make sure mine plugs in (99.9% sure it will), I am more concerned with the rear defrost though.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

hmmm that is a very good question then Geoff. I didn't realize that you still had the defrost up where the 80's,90's,quattro's used to have them. I think if your swapping the whole console you may need to do a bit of re-wiring, but I cant be sure without seeing the harnesses and pinouts


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Confirmed that the defrost will work 

I have to get fancy with the fogs, but that's less of an issue.


----------



## Tracey4669 (Sep 12, 2012)

i wish my car had black interior.. i have so many idea's of things to do.. but nothing matches my "clay" bull**** interiorhttp://www.*********/zamz8.jpg


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't need seats. I don't need seats. I don't need seats. I don't need seats. I don't need seats. I don't need seats. I don't need seats. I don't need seats...


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

If you don't need them I'll take em LOL


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My only concern is brackets/sliders. I know they can be custom made if need be, I just don't want the good price on the seats to be ruined by expensive bracketry.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

as opposed to expensive seats ruined by cheap bracketry? lol 

And here is your next rim idea Geoff


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk why but i just hate non-oem seats. I would rather have it look natural with heated seats and power as to expensive ass seats. 


These are sick but im sure they're expensive as hell lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dibs on the sport cloths


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

My seat heater doesn't work anyway...and I don't have power lol. Also, those seats are OEM


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My seat heater doesn't work anyway...and I don't have power lol. Also, those seats are OEM


 Well you got me there...GET EM


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

They are OE, just not from a B5 A4 LOL 
I like them better than the usual Red on Black Recaro's in the RS4's


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I honestly like those a lot better than the RS4 Recaro's. They are more like the RS5 seats which are much nicer IMO. Waiting for the seller to reply, I've already got a bracket source.


----------



## Easy Dubs It (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great! I always wanted an a4 and still do.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! 

Trunk and bumper are painted, I'm going to pick them up tomorrow. I am going to try and get some other final touches done and then we head out for MD Wednesday evening!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumper?!


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

ZOMG it's so exciting. 

#cannotwait #aboutto****myself 

:beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Marc, just my rear...it has been tagged a couple times. Got the parts, going to put them on after I eat. Fresh paint looks sooooooooo nice. 

I also drove over a wet paint line...FML. I JUST painted my rockers on Sunday, lol. Had to re-do the driver side.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For those that I don't have on ig or fb


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

See ya'll in OC


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick monster truck you are parked next to :laugh:


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


 where did you get that cover on the right of your bay?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

eace:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Been trying to find your car man


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> eace:


Damnit Matt, you take good as pictures.


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

**** that is an amazing photo


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Your car is so spotless in person. I think I looked at it for a good 10 minutes, half waiting to meet you and half just checking it out.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! It was awesome to meet some new people.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Picked this ish up:










Need to source/do the following:

side skirts
S4 door sills
re-do upper half (probably black, though about doing peanut butter but would look weird with silver and a black lower half)

I'm also trying to source seats. Something Corbeau or Recaro...

I'm going to body match the skirts and then do a bumper when I find one.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I have silver s4 moldings if you want them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I have silver s4 moldings if you want them


You bastard


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Nic, but I would still have to paint them; I'm pre facelift. Also; there are 8 shades of LY7M, so even if they were the right code I would need to paint them. No biggie. Skirts will need to he matched and my rear quarters need a touch up. I appreciate it though. 

Also can't decide whether to run the works or the LMs???


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks Nic, but I would still have to paint them; I'm pre facelift. Also; there are 8 shades of LY7M, so even if they were the right code I would need to paint them. No biggie. Skirts will need to he matched and my rear quarters need a touch up. I appreciate it though.
> 
> Also can't decide whether to run the works or the LMs???


which works do you have? also john has or had a set of skirts. just fyi.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

18x8/10 Brombacher


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> 18x8/10 Brombacher


Ill suck your dick for em?

Jk

If they were 9's and 10's, your house would be getting robbed. Just saying


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Work sells all the parts to re-build them still  I would be tempted to make the fronts 9's if I keep them. My actual wheels:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Bah the face mount kills it for me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

srs. Not a huge fan either.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Bro you gotta run the bro's. 



Bro


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks Nic, but I would still have to paint them; I'm pre facelift. Also; there are 8 shades of LY7M, so even if they were the right code I would need to paint them. No biggie. Skirts will need to he matched and my rear quarters need a touch up. I appreciate it though.
> 
> Also can't decide whether to run the works or the LMs???


Oh yea, that's right..


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> See ya'll in OC


i think this is just perfect....:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! It's crazy how no matter what...things are NEVER finished. 

I need to stop looking at parted RS4's...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You can say that again.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks! It's crazy how no matter what...things are NEVER finished.
> 
> I need to stop looking at parted RS4's...


I second this.....not the RS4 part though umpkin:


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

I third that... But only so the rest of us have a chance to grab some of that isht.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Acquired


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Acquired


Bet those are gonna be comfy as hell.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Acquired


So jealous, those are on the top of my wishlist


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Found this comparo. between the SRD and the newer Speed Recaro. Mine is on the left (SRD) and the Speed is on the right. Took me forever to figure out what the hell the difference was...they look almost identical until you compare them.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Found this comparo. between the SRD and the newer Speed Recaro. Mine is on the left (SRD) and the Speed is on the right. Took me forever to figure out what the hell the difference was...they look almost identical until you compare them.


I swear the one on the right would be the SRD cause the bottom of those seats are the same as the recaro a8s as opposed to the one on the left which looks to have a deeper bottom.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nope, SRD has wider shoulder support, Speed has higher thigh bolsters.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It needs to be spring...although I have a bunch to do so maybe time is good  










Already swapped them over to my NA housings. 

...and I'm kind of collecting these, whether I use them is another story. 










Also I NEED upper inner S4 B pillars, don't feel like paying to get them wrapped if I can find them in black.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> It needs to be spring...although I have a bunch to do so maybe time is good


 Its having rs4 handles from a right wheel drive car since its unique, but wont it be kinda a pain to lock the doors? haha


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

meloman said:


> Its having rs4 handles from a right wheel drive car since its unique, but wont it be kinda a pain to lock the doors? haha


 think hes just going to use the handles not the whole housing. 


those bbs cf caps are pretty neat. start a framed collection of them lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

meloman said:


> Its having rs4 handles from a right wheel drive car since its unique, but wont it be kinda a pain to lock the doors? haha


 I can't remember the last time I used the lock button inside my car. Keyfob*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol ya. Handles have already been swapped


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Read all 75 pages, very inspiring! :wave: 

Car is clean as hell!! :beer::beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My living room is running out of space!


----------



## summitawd (Sep 8, 2008)

cut the grilles out allready lol 
hope u happy the bumper


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to get working on it. I will probably end up test fitting it over and over until it's just right


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My living room is running out of space!


Clean s4 bumper already painted silver?!?
Ole' lucky ass 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Unfortunately not 

Its jaspis green. Even if it was my paint code (unlikely as it is) there are like 8 shades. So it needs a repaint and a little TLC in terms of some bodywork...nothing crazy though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I always thought about buying an S4 bumper but that with skirts will mean i need the rear. Im prob just sticking with the skirts. 


Can't wait to see it on your car Geoff..its gonna look really goood :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Marc. Keep in mind the rear bumper is the same, only the valence is different. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Unfortunately not
> 
> Its jaspis green. Even if it was my paint code (unlikely as it is) there are like 8 shades. So it needs a repaint and a little TLC in terms of some bodywork...nothing crazy though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What's your opinion on shaved filler plates? I saw one and loved it, think that's what I might do if I ever get an s4 bumper.

And the a4 rear valence can be painted and still not be able to notice a difference.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to leave the filler plate as is. I think its nice and sleep and provides some contour. The a4 valence is textured a little bit. At the end of the day its the cheapest piece to the puzzle, I'll probably get a new one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Unfortunately not
> 
> Its jaspis green. Even if it was my paint code (unlikely as it is) there are like 8 shades. So it needs a repaint and a little TLC in terms of some bodywork...nothing crazy though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They made a jaspis green S4??? I have to see this.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> They made a jaspis green S4??? I have to see this.


Not sure tbh...this one was painted though, its from summitawd's a4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh okay...that makes more sense haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

E-codes on their way
S4 skirts on their way
Euro pre-facelift S4 B pillars on their way
A and C pillars are at the upholstery shop
RS4 e brake lever on its way (soon)

I need it to be spring...


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> E-codes on their way
> S4 skirts on their way
> Euro pre-facelift S4 B pillars on their way
> A and C pillars are at the upholstery shop
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> E-codes on their way
> S4 skirts on their way
> Euro pre-facelift S4 B pillars on their way
> A and C pillars are at the upholstery shop
> ...


Must be nice. I have nothing done yet and a list of stuff to do.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Can't wait.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't worry Marc; nothing is done...it's just all here or coming, lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Don't worry Marc; nothing is done...it's just all here or coming, lol.


I still didnt drop my skirts off to get painted. I just never feel like working on my car lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking forward to your list being completed! (as if it ever will be haha). Still haven't forgotten about your winnings I've just been mad busy with work.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What do euro prefacelift S4 B pillars look like?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

They are basically the same. No airbag ish though. I also couldn't find any s4 pillars over here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Chris!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

hahaha yes! Does it fit alright? You better wear this around Sowo (if you go) so we can finally meet face to face.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hahaha so awesome!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> hahaha yes! Does it fit alright? You better wear this around Sowo (if you go) so we can finally meet face to face.


If I do we will hang out for sure!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Haha that's awesome!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That shirt is pretty damn sweet. Congrats!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I have my Recaros for sale...but this makes me want to keep them...










More parts coming from across the pond...I am excite.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I have my Recaros for sale...but this makes me want to keep them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You crazy...I'd keep them. 

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I have my Recaros for sale...but this makes me want to keep them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do you want for them?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I am asking $1200 for mine. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Chuckdee said:


> You crazy...I'd keep them.
> 
> Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


Just to clarify, mine are black avus cloth...the leather ones make me want to keep mine, lol


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Just to clarify, mine are black avus cloth...the leather ones make me want to keep mine, lol


With your interior, id still keep them lol

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

blurry pic of cool stuff...










They have some marks from the usual road wear...I don't like it but it's normal and they're aluminum. I have to find a way to re-brush them without polishing them.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Better pics, found a local place who hopefully can re-brush and anodize them


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey man got the bulbs.
thanks!

way better then the temperamental 8k ones i had in there.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad they got there quick 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

This thread needs more updates :wave:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

In the next month or so it will get them. I sold the Recaro's, trying to find a set I like more


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sunday possibly; hopefully!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The seats or the car??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Seats. I can't get rid of this thing now. Same as ebove, Evo 8 SSL's, aka Recaro Sports in all black leather.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Seats. I can't get rid of this thing now. Same as ebove, Evo 8 SSL's, aka Recaro Sports in all black leather.


 You were thinking about selling :sly:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> You were thinking about selling :sly:


 I'm over that, lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm over that, lol.


 Sowo?????


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Sowo?????


 Unlikely 

There is a show in Montreal at the end of June and with H20 and going back to school money and time probably won't permit. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A small peek for those I don't have on IG. Going to MI tomorrow with a buddy to pick up the Recaro's, and I'm going to switch interiors with my brother (he has black vinyl) because the rear seats will match my new fronts!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So they'll bolt right up? or do you need brackets.

That sucks about Sowo. When you come down to Florida again we HAVE to hook up for some dinner or something.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Obtained:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> So they'll bolt right up? or do you need brackets.
> 
> That sucks about Sowo. When you come down to Florida again we HAVE to hook up for some dinner or something.


Brackets will likely be custom made by my buddy. Worst case I order from Wedge but this would be much cheaper. lol. And yes, a hang out is a must! You could always just come to H20


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

sorta weird how ours B5 sorta look like eachother, yet we've never met.. 
Your not planning on rocking 5 spoke matte white wheels this year are you? cause quite frankly that would be weird.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

b5missile said:


> sorta weird how ours B5 sorta look like eachother, yet we've never met..
> Your not planning on rocking 5 spoke matte white wheels this year are you? cause quite frankly that would be weird.


lol nope, white wheels were 2 summers ago


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> lol nope, white wheels were 2 summers ago


Good lol mind you i wouldn't run BBS CH's id feel like a copy cat lol
speaking of tho where did you get your euro spec headlights Geoff? I'm in the market and feel like ECS is the only option.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I went with ebay for the Depo's because ECS was out of stock for months! 

Just spoke to my friend; we're going to try and mount the seats to the A4 brackets, next Friday we should have some results.


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmmm looks like ECS it is then lmao.

Goodluck mounting at seats. Any chance we might meet up this year? I feel terrible keeping the twins apart.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will be at all the shows . Go the ebay route, they're less expensive.


----------



## Donna591 (Mar 25, 2013)

i think i like the flat black better...
i've been contemplating running my celebrations sans caps


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Been busy today, going to clean things up once and for all.

AC and all lines gone:










Removed all the old shroud back to behind the block and un-tangled all this mess. Evap deleted (I left the line going under the driver side fender with a check valve going to the bottom of the IM). I will leave the evap purge valve electronically plugged in and the hard line is under the fender. I put all the wires for the purge valve, N75, and ICM behind the second firewall. I've still got cleaning up to do here.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I see CA dents


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> I see CA dents


Lol yup  thankfully nothing too crazy but they are there. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You should "hack" room out for your CAs. Then you'll get mad interwebz cred like Marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> You should "hack" room out for your CAs. Then you'll get mad interwebz cred like Marc


Im famous...


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

thepirate said:


> You should "hack" room out for your CAs. Then you'll get mad interwebz cred like Marc


No. Please don't ever do that. Ever. But I know you well enough lol.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nah not doing that, they're just little ones. Ugh, now that I'm in there I want to go HAM with replacing stuff...PSI concepts coolant feed/supply lines are calling my name.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Nah not doing that, they're just little ones. Ugh, now that I'm in there I want to go HAM with replacing stuff...PSI concepts coolant feed/supply lines are calling my name.


Might as well its all ripped apart!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Nah not doing that, they're just little ones. Ugh, now that I'm in there I want to go HAM with replacing stuff...PSI concepts coolant feed/supply lines are calling my name.


I have a feel you will haha

Can't wait to see the bay when it's all done.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For the non IG folks...stuck right now with 2 of the upper manifold nuts. I ****ing hate high flow cast manifolds.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't wait for this car this year :wave:

I shouldn't have pointed out those dents :sly:


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

DeathLens said:


> I can't wait for this car this year :wave:


that makes 2 of us Matt. Just sucks that I'll be out of the game this year. Too many other things in life going on to keep up with you two LOL



DeathLens said:


> I shouldn't have pointed out those dents :sly:


You would, wouldn't you LOL


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

OntITTech said:


> You would, wouldn't you LOL


I've been stressing about whether or not to cut mine, and I happened to notice his to! :laugh:

I felt like one of those Canadian Tire commercials when I came out and watched him tearing it down. 

"Yep, that looks torqued"


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

If I can't see they dents, they aren't there...lol if only. 

My 452s got mounted on the LMs Monday and the lips are all minty fresh. More parts keep rolling in . 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Some actual pictures; I'm bored until I get some parts from DEI and PSI.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looking good. I need to drill a hole on the passenger side of the car in the battery tray, so I can reroute my O2 sensors, maf, n75, and purge valve wires, and make a filler plate to weld in place of where the a/c lines ran through.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm making a filler plate now. It won't be welded but will do the trick. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Like this:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

good work Geoff....i still like to come back every now and then and check up on your car :beer:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Pretty much just like that. I want mine welded in, but I honestly thought about getting a magnet for now, as I dont want to have to sand down around the area, and repaint that area of the firewall.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

plate is done and in, clear silicone is holding it well. 










Waiting on parts...


----------



## Craig610 (Apr 22, 2013)

i think i like the flat black better... 
i've been contemplating running my celebrations sans caps


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Extended the MAF harness today, once I get it where I need it I will pin and install a new plug to it's all minty fresh. Also got the heat tape laid down. 










































It's super warm today so all the grime under the engine is starting to get "moist", almost though I had a leak somewhere until I realized there is no oil in the motor, lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love that gold heat wrap. I was talking to Nic last night about the EDI titanium wrap. I need to wrap my TP it gets sooo hot on the turbo side of the car.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wrapped the MAF housing in it too, might do my new TIP as well. The next step is fitting/cutting piping...I hate that, lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I wrapped the MAF housing in it too, might do my new TIP as well. The next step is fitting/cutting piping...I hate that, lol.


 Picture of MAF? Does it have a sticky side? The titanium stuff needs those stainless steel straps.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya the reflect a gold is sticky, I'll get a pic up soon.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wiring extended, now that I've got my intake setup I can make the final adjustments to the lengths of wire. 










MAF housing wrapped with the adapter, funny thing is, the inner diameter of the VR housing is pretty much dead on 2.5", so there is actually no decrease in inner volume from the MAF through this adapter. 










Started cutting the piping for the intake, will have pics of the setup tomorrow.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been wanting to do that for awhile for the same reason, looks like I'll be biting the bullet as well. We've got basically the same setup turbo/intake wise it looks like. Good work :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's much better this way, and I've now got SOOOOO much more room between the TIP and the headlight. Only thing is, I'm realizing the MAF and filter are heavy, so I want to try and support them somehow to take stress off the couplers.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got both brackets back from my buddy, once the car moves I can install them


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

With extending the wires on the MAF, is there any change in resistance or how the sensor reads?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There shouldn't be. I used the same gauge wire as OEM (ground and red/green are 22 gauge, yellow and solid green are 24 gauge). The resistance and amperage should remain the same as OEM.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Good deal. The maf and n75 wires are the only ones I need to extend and somehow hide. I still need to move my purge valve behind the firewall.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Good deal. The maf and n75 wires are the only ones I need to extend and somehow hide. I still need to move my purge valve behind the firewall.


 I ran mine down the fuel rail and tucked them under the coolant feed hose to the turbo. I think that is the best option for hiding them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

That's actually not a bad idea. May do that for the MAF. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got the intake mocked up. I need to figure out a way to brace it though. 


















Now that I know where it will sit I'm going to cut my MAF wires accordingly.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Waiting to see how you fit the intercooler.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Test fit is today, although I still don't have hot side piping.


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

took me over a week between class and stuff to get through this WHOLE thread...but im a sucker for watching peoples progress on cars. Yours my friend is very classy and i love the look you have here...keep up the good work! eace:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha thank you! That's some dedication. 

I have to get the car done for the 25th. Originally I was going to wait for my oil and coolant lines but I may just put the old ones on, otherwise I will miss out on the first show of the year and we have a booth inside (vs. outside parking) so I'm scrambling. Intercooler fitted this week, no excuses.


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

haha...quick question where did you get your grill? I like that look...just wondering where and how much you paid for it?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> haha thank you! That's some dedication.
> 
> I have to get the car done for the 25th. Originally I was going to wait for my oil and coolant lines but I may just put the old ones on, otherwise I will miss out on the first show of the year and we have a booth inside (vs. outside parking) so I'm scrambling. Intercooler fitted this week, no excuses.


 Like your car needs to be finished to be show worthy haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Like your car needs to be finished to be show worthy haha


 haha thanks, it's usually good to go, I just feel like there is more pressure now as it's in the indoor part of the show. It's mostly JDM guys at these events and some of the stuff there is ridiculous. 



sbaer2 said:


> haha...quick question where did you get your grill? I like that look...just wondering where and how much you paid for it?


 Current grille is an OEM B5 RS4 unit. I bought it used off a local guy for $120 which is on the high end of reasonable.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MAF harness is done;


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Getting there.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

First pic from a friend at the show last weekend. I'm liking where the car is at and I enjoy it more not having to drive it everyday!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff your car is flawless....I sometimes wish I didn't have to daily mine so I could get it looking all perfect again.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Chris, once you stop driving it everyday you can really hunker down and start doing things that on a daily would be superfluous, lol. Also the car looks awesome from behind with the seats, I need more pics.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I really need to make my car not my daily, then maybe I could clean her up like you


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The car looks amazing, as usual, and the seats look awesome!! Hope to see this at H2o!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! Hope to see YOU at H20, I've been there the last 3 years, lol.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

This will be my first time ever!! Ill be staying with Bobby, so if you plan to meet up with him then we'll meet each other for sure!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup, I usually see Bobby, lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

H2o will be a good time.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> H2o will be a good time.


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Usually Matt and I are the last to leave Spring Fling; we get shots of everyone exiting. This year we left earlier.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That reverse rake!! Thought you knew how to fit wheels Geoff this is bull!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm balls deep in it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That reverse rake!! Thought you knew how to fit wheels Geoff this is bull!


He was half way through VTECH at that point. If it wasn't for the slipping clutch, im pretty sure the Earths rotation would have been disrupted. 

In fact, I would bet my scientific career on it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Clutch slipping? Thought it was just redone.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


Did you paint the whole front clip with shiny black? Cuz it looks damn shiny


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha ya it's been painted. It came out WAY shinier than I planned but it faded a bit. 

Marc, ya, the clutch still slips


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> haha ya it's been painted. It came out WAY shinier than I planned but it faded a bit.
> 
> Marc, ya, the clutch still slips


Stock clutch?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No way, Southbend stage III. It should hold 395 ft. lbs. So either I am making more than that or there is some other issue. I bought it used for a great price anyway, so I'm not that bummed, and it only slips when I aggressively shift gears at or near redline, any other pull it's fine.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There were so many 911TT front brake setups there, my 986's feel so small in comparison


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Need to lower it a tad.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Uneven ground. It doesn't need anything 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> haha ya it's been painted. It came out WAY shinier than I planned but it faded a bit.
> 
> Marc, ya, the clutch still slips


I might have to do that because it looks fantastic.

I really want to bump up to touareg brakes, I bet it would look perfect on your car also


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Agreed, wish I did that first time around.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lulz


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been taking your photos and photoshopping the car black for years... No one even knows!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Pretty awesome that they picked your car for their advertising though!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nothing new, some pics from Eurokracy this past weekend.


















B7 rear brakes will go on soon 

My friend Jay just picked up this Cactus 1.8t, coils and wheels in 5 days 










A few of us cruising in


















At the show










Rob's black car (which we never see)










We cruised down with about 20 cars, IG peeps saw all that, we all arrived at the show at different times so I really just took pics of the B5's, haha.


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

:wave: Awesome shots :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

More of that cactus one


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> More of that cactus one


He's got a thread


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

thepirate said:


> More of that cactus one


my same thought!


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

SPAMMM 

The cactus is mine :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Rear brake bidness


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm happy to see you still plugging away on this thing.. Still one of my favorites
I need motivation to work on mine, and you're helping move me along


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Nic. Hoping to see yours again one of these days. I'm running out of things that I want done; which is good and bad. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Messed around yesterday while my buddies were polishing their wheels:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Those seats :heart: 

Car looks amazing sir :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> Those seats :heart:
> 
> Car looks amazing sir :thumbup:


 Yes!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was fortunate enough to place first in my class at Vagkraft yesterday.










6 of us managed to place, w00t!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oh gurl check out that footwear :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> oh gurl check out that footwear :laugh:


I had Chuck's on for the first bit, but it was too hot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats, well deserved. P.S. I'm in love that scraped crusaders shirt and how it looks like the Toronto Blue Jays logo...I want!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha. Thanks! We get a lot of interest in that one. We should have more soon and they can be ordered on the site. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll look because I need one, haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Throwback! lol.

Very happy to have got this yesterday, there were some amazing cars in the B5 class (including almost half a dozen stage 3 S4s, one on bags), and a twin GT28 S4. 










See y'all at H20!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's that time of year again, parts time.

Turns out the S4 bumper I have is likely beyond repair so unless I get particularly ambitious I will be staying A4 this year. At the very least I'm doing painted S4 lower door mouldings because mine need replacing anyway. I might do black skirts, we'll see. 

Beyond that the interior will be getting a little touch up or 2, engine bay will remain cosmetically unchanged other than a new vented valve cover and some oil line/breather stuff. 

Also new wheels, one way or another.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Always happy to see this thread bumped :wave::heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got some coolness from the UK earlier this week.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

damn looks so good. What are you going to do with the s4 bumper if its beyond repair?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'll try to unload it for what I paid; I feel like it can be repaired, the shop I use just wouldn't be 100% confident in it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Are those facelift tails?

ahhhh I see the difference now. :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I got some coolness from the UK earlier this week.


Those look similar to my tails? Do they have an amber strip where the reverse light is on the facelift ones?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

These are most similar to NA 98 tails; but below the reverse lights is the turn signal which lights up amber in the amber/pinkish housing. 

I had 01 tails on before; I've always like the 98 tails on my brothers car and these came up for a great price.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> These are most similar to NA 98 tails; but below the reverse lights is the turn signal which lights up amber in the amber/pinkish housing.
> 
> I had 01 tails on before; I've always like the 98 tails on my brothers car and these came up for a great price.


Ah cool that's how I thought they were. Pretty cool mod, definitely one of the more unique ones

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got my vented valve cover painted finally; this is the best luck I've had with the wrinkle paint yet. 


















I ordered a new daily so that will be getting _some_ attention, but not much


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

"ordered"???? dang baller. :laugh:


and that valve cover  




:heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mk6, not so Baller. Haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Send me one of those pretty wrinkled valve covers


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

that vc looks awesome! Are you running a catch can?

also, what are you doing about a dv/bov with the new intake setup? I would like to delete everything on my TIP as well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I currently have a catch can from the block breather; I will run anotherone off the valve cover this year. My BOV is on the cold side now; right before the throttle body.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you running a straight bov? How does your car run with it? I assume it's design that allows it to be closed at idle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya its a forge 004. Runs and idles great.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I miss summer 

Wheels are getting re-finished if I can ever get them off the car, some interior touch ups, and some engine bay touch ups. 

Stupid winter.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Going gold


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hows the gold going to look with the copper fancy shmanchy centers?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't know; they're being changed


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I love it when this thread is bumped. opcorn:


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

I love it when I remember to come on here and stalk all the cars from times past.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

AEB A4 said:


> I love it when I remember to come on here and stalk all the cars from times past.


I'm rarely here, I'm busy hoarding wheels


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm rarely here, I'm busy hoarding wheels


One of my all time favorite wheels, cant wait to see them on


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pick up!! I love Futuras.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm rarely here, I'm busy hoarding wheels



Those wheels!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Temp wheels for transport to get some little body work done.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

temp setup up looks damn good. 18s?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Chea


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Also what the heck needs to be painted on that car? Last time I saw it it was basically flawless


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

adding some 3m, s4 lower door moldings, 3 of 4 new mid door moldings...for now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Got my doorcards back from upholstery:


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yikes, that looks good. Do you plan to match this pattern on the seats or anything like that?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Not yet. Maybe later 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Door cards came out pretty sweet, dig the diamond stitch.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So, the car is going back to the body shop again...it won't look like the above picture anymore.


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder how it's going to look when it's all done...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Sole_ said:


> I wonder how it's going to look when it's all done...


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

color change?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nope, not that big, lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oooooh can't wait for this.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

New vented valve cover; will take a shot of the whole bay when it's all done


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your entire car is such inspiration.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm working on it, lol. Thanks Chris. 7 years and a lot of headaches...but i can't give it up.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Excited for this:beer:opcorn:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

car forever killin it, Geoff!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Should have some pics on Saturday of what's to come.


----------



## Schwaan (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey man, just wanted to say that I've been following your car's build and your brothers build since the start of both of them.

Both of your cars are huge inspirations for my B5 Avant build. 

Your bay is so damn clean, it kills me. Also digging the new door cards. 

Can't wait for an update.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! I'm excited too. I dropped the car off at the body shop tonight for the last time. It will be 95% done after tomorrow hopefully with the exception of a few small bits.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Almost 100% ready to go


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang :thumbup:

Those shaved washer caps look good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ye. The guy did a great job. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LMs are done, they go on tonight once I can decide which caps to run:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

sOOOOO goooD!!


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Door cards are looking really good! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your entire car is flawless. You need to drive it down to FLA again so I can see it in person. :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha. Well we have talked about making SOWO 2015 a priority so that makes me close. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Imho the LM's look much better now, going to look $$ :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Haha. Well we have talked about making SOWO 2015 a priority so that makes me close. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe next year Chris will be able to go again as well


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What are you going to do with those futuras??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Pretty much going to sit on them; I may run them to a few smaller shows this year.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I logged in for the first time in over a year, just to say GOD DAMNNNN does this thing look good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> I logged in for the first time in over a year, just to say GOD DAMNNNN does this thing look good.


:heart:

Going to do a proper shoot with Matt on Sunday


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> :heart:
> 
> Going to do a proper shoot with Matt on Sunday


I can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got my dream job! Downside is that short of some miracle H20 won't happen this year; good news? More money for car stuff


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Someone snagged a great shot of my car a couple weekends ago:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Seriously amazing. I love how the LMs turned out.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Every time I come in this thread ------>


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing new, just a pic:


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

All I can say is dang diggy dang dang


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Every time I come in this thread ------>


*THIS.*


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Was just about to ask you about h2o, but read couple posts above

Not sure if you have my number or not, but I have yours. Hit me up if you are down there (and have my number). And BTW, car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Seerlah said:


> Was just about to ask you about h2o, but read couple posts above
> 
> Not sure if you have my number or not, but I have yours. Hit me up if you are down there (and have my number). And BTW, car looks great :thumbup:


Assuming it's the 784# I still have it, I won't be there though; started a new job and couldn't get the time off. I pick holidays for next year soon and that week/weekend is my first pick, lol.


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing:thumbup:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looks great. I like the small touch of white on the sidewall lettering.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Assuming it's the 784# I still have it, I won't be there though; started a new job and couldn't get the time off. I pick holidays for next year soon and that week/weekend is my first pick, lol.


Yep, that's the number. Sucks you won't be going. Ironically, I hope to start a new job next year (in talks with VP) and not sure if I'll make it for 2016.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> I logged in for the first time in over a year, just to say GOD DAMNNNN does this thing look good.


This. I come around for the good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Peeps! Been a while but I would appreciate the votes if you have a minute! You have to login via Facebook to vote. 

http://tunerbattlegrounds.com/competitors/565-geoff-berenz


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

i voted for ya :thumbup:

love this car. its just so god damned clean. Some day I will get close...some day


Also, how are you liking the boxter/b7s4 brake combo?
I have that exact setup in boxes waiting to go on once my engine is done.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! Unfortunately didn't make it to the final 4 but was cool anyway. 

I love the brake combo, I don't track the car anymore so I don't notice any bias issues with any day to day or spirited driving.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone buy it 😉
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8610513

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

